# Any The Walking Dead Fans?



## TorLin

any1 a fan of The Walking Dead?
- I know i am. I can't wait for the last few episodes of season 2.

Do you only follow the TV Show?
Have you read the comic book? 
Did you know that it was originally a comic book before watching the TV serious? 

Discuss / Share your thoughts


----------



## offbyone

Of the comic yeah, a bit disappointed in the tv series. I need to catch up on season two.


----------



## Daft

I never knew it was a comic book before I saw the series, but I might check those out. I really enjoyed the first few episodes I watched, but when it comes to zombies it's a little bit slow for me with too much interpersonal drama.


----------



## estse

I read the comic, and am bored to tears every read.


----------



## Blawnka

I've seen every episode, the first season was great, second...Not so much, and it took them almost a year to make it, I'll find it hard to keep watching if they take a little under a year to make one season.


----------



## TorLin

* made a group for it
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/the-walking-dead-497/


----------



## PitaMe

I love The Walking Dead series on AMC, but I never knew it was a comic book. Then again, I'm not into comic books so that probably explains why. Zombies are great though, actually I love horror.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

i like the tv series. i think its very well done the characters look very similiar to the way they were drawn. but i think the comic is way better. been reading it for years now. i think iam on issue #82 in the comic.


----------



## HeyImAnAlien

Yes I love the show! <3 I haven't read the comic yet, but I put it on hold at the library. Can't wait!


----------



## TorLin

2/12/12 Season 2 continues on AMC. 

mark your calender
set your dvr !


----------



## Shauna The Dead

love the show, never knew about the comic book


----------



## Shoelaces

Follow the TV show and it rocks my world. Only, it seems like the awesomeness is quickly deteriorating into drama and that annoys me. Less talk, more intestines!


----------



## immortal80

love the comic series! watched the first season, and the first few episodes of the second season. i think the tv series is good for what it is, but it doesn't come close to the comic in my opinion.


----------



## lazy

Spoilers:

why'd that pretty blonde had to die in the first season argghh

And Dead Island was a good zombie game


----------



## Ulysses

I love both the comic book and show, although I fell somewhat out of step with the comic series, I have kept up with the show. 

I think overall the first was good, but second seems to me to be a lot better, maybe that might be a artifact of the fact it is simply longer then the first, but I still like the second season of walking dead better.

Do have one quibble no strong black character the other guy is okay just doesn't have the gravitas the others do, They need a Tyrese character, and I nominate the father son combo that Grimes met in the beginning, its high time they caught up to them, especially after Grimes teased us with them through his walky talky events.

That would be awesome, other than that its cool to me, hope the *******'s brother comes soon even though he was a bit of a *******, forget his name?


----------



## KissItAwayKatie

TorLin said:


> 2/12/12 Season 2 continues on AMC.
> 
> mark your calender
> set your dvr !


It's sad when I am so freaking excited to finish season 2! 
Who is your favorite character?
Daryl Dixon is such a badass <3


----------



## TorLin

Glenn is my favorite.

*Which Character are you ?* Personality test !
http://www.amctv.com/shows/the-walking-dead/which-character-are-you


----------



## pumpkinspice

Blawnka said:


> I've seen every episode, the first season was great, second...Not so much, and it took them almost a year to make it, I'll find it hard to keep watching if they take a little under a year to make one season.


I agree that the first season was much better than the second. There was way more action in the first season. The second season consisted of ALOT of dialogue and there wasn't one female character that was likeable. It became rather disappointing with how most of the characters developed. All the females were weak , whiny and pathetic.

Glenn and Daryl kicked *** in the first season and Darryl continued to do so but Glenn was really in the background during the first half of the second season and only started popping back up again towards the end.

The lost little girl storyline dragged on and I really didn't care what happened to her or Carl. I admit the ending was awesome though and VERY well acted.

I don't know what happened but last season was like a competition between all the characters to see who could be the most annoying (Daryl being the exception). I really didn't care who got killed off and was actually at times hoping one of them would get eaten at any moment.

But after all that, I cannot wait for Season 3!!


----------



## Ulysses

KissItAwayKatie said:


> It's sad when I am so freaking excited to finish season 2!
> Who is your favorite character?
> Daryl Dixon is such a badass <3


Mine's Glenn, plus apparently he's who I am, if you go on the website you can play a game where you ask questions about what you would do in what circumstance, and that's who I am.


----------



## TorLin

6 days til season 2 continues
2/12/12


----------



## River In The Mountain

Loving the comic, and season 1, 2 seems to be a lot slower and less gripping. I found myself getting impatient during the 40-ish minutes of the latest eps. Still going to watch the rest though ^^


----------



## Zeppelin

I don't read the comic because I don't want spoilers. 

In the last episode, I think Shane did the right thing of killing all of the zombies in the barn. 
But I still don't understand why he shot Otis?


----------



## Ulysses

Zeppelin said:


> I don't read the comic because I don't want spoilers.
> 
> In the last episode, I think Shane did the right thing of killing all of the zombies in the barn.
> But I still don't understand why he shot Otis?


Depends on who you ask, you could make a argument that it was because Shane realized neither one could get out with the stuff, so he made a pragmatic decision to shoot Otis and so slow the zombies enough for Shane to get out.

Or it could be that he was afraid, didn't want to get eaten, so shot Otis to get ahead of the zombies.

Or some combination of the two factors, Shane's a complex character, not sure where his motivations come from though.


----------



## stylicho

Made a thread before I saw this one. Like I said originally, I enjoy the series. Just hope it's gonna go somewhere and not flounder like the series Lost. Think they're heading to Nebraska after all? There's talk that the farm isn't safe and there's more bad "humans" out there like in the last one.


----------



## JesseKS

I started reading the comics after the first season. I just finished book 5 and I'm wanting more. >_<

The show isn't as great, obviously, but I'm still loving it.


----------



## AnticipatingSerendipity

I love The Walking Dead. But living in the UK and not being able to get channels like FXUK means I'll have to wait months to watch it here if I want good quality, which is a shame. I need my Daryl Dixon fix man :no


----------



## JesseKS

I feel for you. I have to watch each new episode right when it comes out. xD Daryl's such an awesome character.


----------



## AnticipatingSerendipity

JesseKS said:


> I feel for you. I have to watch each new episode right when it comes out. xD Daryl's such an awesome character.


It's worth the wait though. I don't know if the first half of season 2 was on tv here, but I found a pretty decent quality download and just watched it continuously. There was no week long wait between each episode which I loved, but now I've got to wait ages to watch Nebraska. It's killing me :')

Yeah, if Daryl ever ends up becoming a Walker, then there's clearly no hope for anyone! The man is badass personified


----------



## JesseKS

Ah, I see. Well, the Nebraska episode is amazing. I'm so happy the show is back. :]

And I'd hate to have Daryl get turned, but I can actually see him getting killed off. He would look badass as a walker though (just like that one scene).


----------



## stylicho

Daryl's cool. I liked Rick from the beginning. But at times he is over-dramatic and that can be a little annoying. Hopefully Shane and Merle will kill each other lol.
I've never read the comic and don't want to right now because the books are often different from the movies. And I don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## Resonance

Season one was awesome, I found season two to be a huge let down, with the exception of a few highlights.

Season one: Zombie apocalypse
Season two: Missing Child


----------



## Resonance

Zeppelin said:


> .
> But I still don't understand why he shot Otis?


He was being chased and needed something to slow down the walkers, so he shot Otis in the leg, meaning the walkers would stop pursuing him to eat Otis.


----------



## Robodontopus

Why don't people like season two? I think it's been a lot better than the first season so far. Especially this part:


----------



## JesseKS

Robodontopus said:


> Why don't people like season two? I think it's been a lot better than the first season so far. Especially this part:


Yeah. I loved that part. > Especially when the bloated walker rips in half and all of his guts and intestines slide into the well.. Yeaaah, that was great.


----------



## Ulysses

Me what I like most about the season is the length, finally the walking dead gets the length it deserves, and they really need to appreciate Glenn more, that lowering him into the well with man eating zombie, and no thanks, what's up with that?


----------



## FTFADIA

Robodontopus said:


> Why don't people like season two? I think it's been a lot better than the first season so far. Especially this part:


I love the show but thought this part was just retarded. Why oh why do you have to lower someone down there? They could've just spent all day above, where it was safe, and just trying to lasso him until it worked. There was absolutely no need to risk someone's life there.

SPOILERS

There are a few other moments that I was thinking WTF? Like when they are on the highway and Dale is keeping watch on top of the RV and he doesnt see a swarm of zombies coming his way. How the hell do you not spot zombies on a deserted highway standing on an RV? These aren't ninja zombies swiftly moving from shadow to shadow. If he wasn't the only mechanic I'd have kicked him out of the group. I blame Sophia's death mostly on Dale.

Then there's Lori, who kind of annoys me. First off her husband is "dead" for what like 2 weeks and she's already in bed with his best friend. WTH? wheres the mourning period? I'd be seriously pissed if I was Rick. Then in episode 208 she wants Rick not to go after Hershel because their son needs a father, but her reasoning makes no sense. She says she wants him to stay cause Carl needs Rick to be the proper role model for him but what makes Rick such a good role model is because he is so selfless and risks his life for others. So if Rick doesnt do the things that make him Rick, what's the point of him staying. If she wanted a pragmatic role model who values the welfare of the many over the few, she has Shane for that. I guess it can show that she is torn between the two but she comes off as really brainless to me.

Then she follows this up by going off on her own after Rick, which is another WTF moment. Rick and Glenn are already gone, nothing has changed, she doesnt have some new information that they are in trouble so why leave? Especially alone and when she gets there, really what is she gonna do? If she was Jack Bauer or something I can see her going off on her own to help but Ricks a cop and Glenn is an escape artist what help does she really bring?

But I digress, Glenn and Daryl are my favorite characters and hope they dont get killed off. "hello farmers daughter" was my favorite moment in the show.

Also wondering what everyone else thinks is the optimal shelter to survive the zombie apocalypse is? I'm not so sure that hiding in the woods is such a great idea as seen when the zombies suddenly spring up on them I was thinking that some flat wide open space would be I deal since zombies arent fast and you could see them coming a mile away but then again you stand out so much out in the open not just to zombies but possibly to other survivors whose motives may not be so good. Maybe develop some kind of tree house cause zombies cant climb...can they?


----------



## eppe

JesseKS said:


> And I'd hate to have Daryl get turned, but I can actually see him getting killed off. He would look badass as a walker though (just like that one scene).


I was quite worried when i saw the trailer for that episode (Chupacabra). I thought "**** they turned Daryl into walker?! Noooooo."


----------



## MindOverMood

I think Glenn and Maggie are cute


----------



## Nefury




----------



## stylicho

> Also wondering what everyone else thinks is the optimal shelter to survive the zombie apocalypse is?


Either a castle or a submarine with plenty of food rations. Probably castle since you could farm within the walls. The zombie predicament brings up so many unknowns though. For one, do zombies ever run out of energy from starvation? I assume oxygen isn't needed for them to survive unless they just require so much less oxygen that their lungs can supply it even with multiple bullet holes in them. Now that I think about it perhaps their small neural center that remains alive is like a miniature nuclear reactor and just keeps going and going lol.


----------



## Nefury

That guy's leg had me cringing a little bit.


----------



## JadedCalalily

Love the show!!! HATEEE SHANE!


----------



## CheesePlease

I'm more into the comics since that's what I came across first but I have watched some of the show. I was really excited when I first saw it because I hoped Shane would be totally bad *** but there's just something about him I don't like! Kinda wished they went the comic route with him. Also, they condensed A LOT of things. Not saying it's bad, just some things I felt were cool or important went missing or changed.


----------



## DiamondSky

I'm a HUGE fan of the comics and I like the show, but some of the episodes have been less than stellar. It seems to be picking up steam again though, thankfully! (All that time wasted looking for Sophia was annoying!)


----------



## Xtraneous

I haven't seen any of the season 2 episodes, yet.


----------



## MindOverMood

Xtraneous said:


> I haven't seen any of the season 2 episodes, yet.


http://watchseries.eu/serie/the_walking_dead


----------



## FTFADIA

Anyone else draw some parallels between The Walking Dead and Lost? Rick is like Jack the heroic moral compass of the group. Darryl is like Sawyer the good hearted but rough around the edges outsider. Shane is kinda like Locke, he believes what he is doing is right even if it's not always morally acceptable. The guys that they killed in the bar are the others and the group is slowly dividing into two camps with Rick and Shane leading the factions. Similar to the the Locke/Jack divide.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Ulysses

MindOverMood said:


>


Yeah that end kinda did it for me, they are going to miss the old rick grimes now that he becomes not the explicit moral compass of all, I'm thinking he's going to even give Shane a run for his money on prime douche.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Just found out recently that 'Rick' is British:






Dude had me fooled, his accent was so good.


----------



## Sourdog

I love this show! Though season 2 has been a little slow.


----------



## lazy

FTFADIA said:


> Also wondering what everyone else thinks is the optimal shelter to survive the zombie apocalypse is? I'm not so sure that hiding in the woods is such a great idea as seen when the zombies suddenly spring up on them I was thinking that some flat wide open space would be I deal since zombies arent fast and you could see them coming a mile away but then again you stand out so much out in the open not just to zombies but possibly to other survivors whose motives may not be so good.Maybe develop some kind of tree house cause zombies cant climb...can they?


I'm not sure what's keeping the group from taking in more survivors. Does it have something to do with forming emotional bonds? E.g. I mean look at (what's the old lady's name?) and how she uncontrollably blames Rick for... get this... literally going out of his way to try and save her daughter?



stylicho said:


> Either a castle or a submarine with plenty of food rations. Probably castle since you could farm within the walls. The zombie predicament brings up so many unknowns though. For one, do zombies ever run out of energy from starvation? I assume oxygen isn't needed for them to survive unless they just require so much less oxygen that their lungs can supply it even with multiple bullet holes in them. Now that I think about it perhaps their small neural center that remains alive is *like a miniature nuclear reactor and just keeps going and going lol*.


Do you remember that part where Rick and Hershel went to the creek to put two other walkers into the barn? Hilarious indeed. . All they have to do is enslave some walkers, put them on a treadmill rigged to generate some form of electricity or somethin`, like a water wheel... except the water is the Walker`s feet. Now they have infinite source of electricity or horsepower. All we gotta do is have someone volunteer to stand infront of the sucker if we need power generation. What now beeches ? It's breaking a law of physics though... but we can dream on, maybe the walkers are more efficient with their calories, they don't have fully functioning brains afterall. Oh yeah, we bring back some realism, and the game continues...

Okay, now that we have a source of easily manipulated energy (lol again!!)

Let's use some ideal figures for a self-sustaining farm land.

_Roughly 30 meters by 30 meters of land per family of four. _And guess what, what's stopping us from using hydroponics or aquaponics technology so we can re-use our water? Also with hydroponics, you can get away with less space for more yield. We will have to send Glenn out to fill in the required details. Since the last episode, there are about I think 20 survivors? We'll want to secure an area of about 200 meters by 200 meters. We could probably get away with less space though, let's stick with 100 meters by 100 meters-assuming Glenn succeeds. We can still send out teams to scrounge for food and hunt some wild life from time to time. Now here comes the big issue, without discovering a huge castle already built for us, how the heck would you secure a 400m perimeter using nothing but roughly 9 manpower and 2 horses? Scratch that. Even with an infinite source of Walker-Horsepower how would you transform that work capacity so it can fend off a 5000-pack herd?

I don't think you can, at least in time, but I'm no handyman. So I'm guessing we'd probably have to leave the farm and look for a sturdy apartment building that ain't too tall, probably 2-3 stories. Scout it out, clear out the zombie tenants if needed, and somehow destroy the stair case access. We'll enslave some walkers up on the 2nd floor and set up a power generating operation. Now we have a temporary base to build off of until we can somehow find a way to build bigger walls, and only then do we go back out into the farm land.

So what if we wanted to stay in the farm? What then? What would your team try to do with a _seemingly_ unlimited amount of walker-horse power? Let's hear it!


----------



## AnticipatingSerendipity

oh, Dale.


----------



## AnticipatingSerendipity

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> You can watch it online.


Thankyou!


----------



## MindOverMood

AnticipatingSerendipity said:


> oh, Dale.


:lol


----------



## Nefury

scumbag dale


----------



## Tibble

new episode tonight yey! ;D


----------



## FTFADIA

lazy said:


> FTFADIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also wondering what everyone else thinks is the optimal shelter to survive the zombie apocalypse is? I'm not so sure that hiding in the woods is such a great idea as seen when the zombies suddenly spring up on them I was thinking that some flat wide open space would be I deal since zombies arent fast and you could see them coming a mile away but then again you stand out so much out in the open not just to zombies but possibly to other survivors whose motives may not be so good.Maybe develop some kind of tree house cause zombies cant climb...can they?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what's keeping the group from taking in more survivors. Does it have something to do with forming emotional bonds? E.g. I mean look at (what's the old lady's name?) and how she uncontrollably blames Rick for... get this... literally going out of his way to try and save her daughter?
> 
> 
> 
> stylicho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either a castle or a submarine with plenty of food rations. Probably castle since you could farm within the walls. The zombie predicament brings up so many unknowns though. For one, do zombies ever run out of energy from starvation? I assume oxygen isn't needed for them to survive unless they just require so much less oxygen that their lungs can supply it even with multiple bullet holes in them. Now that I think about it perhaps their small neural center that remains alive is *like a miniature nuclear reactor and just keeps going and going lol*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you remember that part where Rick and Hershel went to the creek to put two other walkers into the barn? Hilarious indeed. . All they have to do is enslave some walkers, put them on a treadmill rigged to generate some form of electricity or somethin`, like a water wheel... except the water is the Walker`s feet. Now they have infinite source of electricity or horsepower. All we gotta do is have someone volunteer to stand infront of the sucker if we need power generation. What now beeches ? It's breaking a law of physics though... but we can dream on, maybe the walkers are more efficient with their calories, they don't have fully functioning brains afterall. Oh yeah, we bring back some realism, and the game continues...
> 
> Okay, now that we have a source of easily manipulated energy (lol again!!)
> 
> Let's use some ideal figures for a self-sustaining farm land.
> 
> _Roughly 30 meters by 30 meters of land per family of four. _And guess what, what's stopping us from using hydroponics or aquaponics technology so we can re-use our water? Also with hydroponics, you can get away with less space for more yield. We will have to send Glenn out to fill in the required details. Since the last episode, there are about I think 20 survivors? We'll want to secure an area of about 200 meters by 200 meters. We could probably get away with less space though, let's stick with 100 meters by 100 meters-assuming Glenn succeeds. We can still send out teams to scrounge for food and hunt some wild life from time to time. Now here comes the big issue, without discovering a huge castle already built for us, how the heck would you secure a 400m perimeter using nothing but roughly 9 manpower and 2 horses? Scratch that. Even with an infinite source of Walker-Horsepower how would you transform that work capacity so it can fend off a 5000-pack herd?
> 
> I don't think you can, at least in time, but I'm no handyman. So I'm guessing we'd probably have to leave the farm and look for a sturdy apartment building that ain't too tall, probably 2-3 stories. Scout it out, clear out the zombie tenants if needed, and somehow destroy the stair case access. We'll enslave some walkers up on the 2nd floor and set up a power generating operation. Now we have a temporary base to build off of until we can somehow find a way to build bigger walls, and only then do we go back out into the farm land.
> 
> So what if we wanted to stay in the farm? What then? What would your team try to do with a _seemingly_ unlimited amount of walker-horse power? Let's hear it!
Click to expand...

I believe the reason the group is unwilling to take on more survivors is due to trust. The world has gone to ****, and so has peoples ethics and morals. How can you be certain the next guy you take in doesn't kill you in your sleep and take everything you have? Have you read or watched the movie The Road? It was an interesting dilemma that they faced: stop trusting people and become hardened and cold or risk betrayal and death to capture a piece of your humanity back.

But I do agree with your assessment of carol. There was no reason to be mad at the one man who risked his life to save your daughter even though he failed. Sophia's death is on Dale.

Love your idea of the endless power supply! But not sure at this time how to best implement it. I'm gonna have to think on this one and maybe do some research but this is the kind of innovative thinking that I would like in my group to survive the zombie apocalypse, so theirs always room in my group for you.

I posted this in the zombie apocalypse thread but I was also thinking of holing up in an apartment building and clearing a floor out and trying to set up a self sustaining garden in some of the empty suites. Though I never got any responses on how or if this could be done. So I'm gonna have to do some research.


----------



## Fanta can

I love this show! There's so many characters that I hate, but its a blast watching them interact and get bumped off one by one. My favorite characters are Rick and Shane. I enjoy their interactions the most (that fight on tonight's episode was nuts!). 


Carl needs to go. I know I should cut him some slack because child actors are notoriously bad, but that little kid shows no emotion.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

LowKey said:


> Carl needs to go. I know I should cut him some slack because child actors are notoriously bad, but that little kid shows no emotion.


alot of things are different between the comic and the show but one thing i hope that stays the same is the character development the creators put into carl. in the comic carl grows up! not in the physical sense, but in the way he views the world according to the circumstances they face.


----------



## Fanta can

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> alot of things are different between the comic and the show but one thing i hope that stays the same is the character development the creators put into carl. in the comic carl grows up! not in the physical sense, but in the way he views the world according to the circumstances they face.


Yeah? I didn't read the comic. I've been planning to though.

I guess if they stay true to the comic then, we'll be seeing more and more of Carl. I'll probably like him better once they do some major character development like you're saying they did in the comic. As of right now he's just the stereotypical, annoying little kid. lol.


----------



## MindOverMood

He took a bullet like a champ, not bad for a little boy  He also looks like my nephew


----------



## crookedsmile

Never read the comic but got into the tv series... mainly because of how hot Shane and Daryl are.


----------



## Lateralus

LowKey said:


> I love this show! There's so many characters that I hate, but its a blast watching them interact and get bumped off one by one. My favorite characters are Rick and Shane. I enjoy their interactions the most (that fight on tonight's episode was nuts!).
> 
> Carl needs to go. I know I should cut him some slack because child actors are notoriously bad, but that little kid shows no emotion.


I agree with all of that, including the part about Carl. Fortunately he isn't on very much. I also don't care for Laurie Holden or Sarah Wayne Callies as actresses either. I loved Prison Break but Sarah Wayne Callies always made me cringe on that show. The rest of the cast is good though IMO. Great show.


----------



## MindOverMood

crookedsmile said:


> Never read the comic but got into the tv series... mainly because of how hot Shane and Daryl are.


Whaaaaaat, Rick is the most handsome man on the show:b


----------



## Layla

Love this show, the last few eps of the second season have really picked up, but before that I had wished they were still out in the open in survival mode rather than safe at the farm.


----------



## AussiePea

Last ep was very much a character development type episode. I hope we get into some action soon though.


----------



## Tibble

Ospi said:


> Last ep was very much a character development type episode. I hope we get into some action soon though.


It was so boring, ugh. I agree I want to see some action too. And what ever happened to T-Dogg o.o


----------



## ratbag

I just started watching it. New favourite show next to Dexter.


----------



## AussiePea

Tibble said:


> It was so boring, ugh. I agree I want to see some action too. And what ever happened to T-Dogg o.o


Oh he will surprise us for sure, hope he comes back as some super zombie mutant monster!

Also, anyone else think cutting ones hand with a knife which has been used to stab a zombie to death would mean infecting the person?


----------



## Tibble

I think I will download the comics <3


----------



## Layla

Ospi said:


> Also, anyone else think cutting ones hand with a knife which has been used to stab a zombie to death would mean infecting the person?


Well in the latest ep they said scratches could cause you to change into a zombie, so yeah a knife used to kill a zombie surely would.


----------



## AussiePea

Well then, Shane is stuffed!


----------



## Nefury

Did he even stab a zombie before he cut himself? Can't remember. Latest episode was one of the best so far anyway.


----------



## AussiePea

Nefury said:


> Did he even stab a zombie before he cut himself? Can't remember. Latest episode was one of the best so far anyway.


Pretty sure he did since at the gate before they went in he was told to give it a go using the knife instead of the gun. Might have to re-watch it to find out.


----------



## Layla

Ospi said:


> Well then, Shane is stuffed!


He really should be, but I'm sure they will work around it, either by it being a plot hole, or another theory is that some people who haven't already turned into zombies could have some immunity to it, sure you need to get bitten, but how did it first start, a virus possibly caused people to change, maybe it wasn't scratches who turned those cops and just the virus instead.


----------



## Nefury

Ospi said:


> Pretty sure he did since at the gate before they went in he was told to give it a go using the knife instead of the gun. Might have to re-watch it to find out.


True, but I don't think he stabbed a zombie prior to cutting his hand (in that episode anyway). It's an interesting theory though, I didn't even think of it, would kinda weird for the main character to turn into a walker though 

edit: I'm a retard lol! Was thinking about Rick instead of Shane for some reason, got them mixed up! Yeah you're right, he definitely cut himself, twice infact? One for the zombie at the gate and once in the bus? **** I'm just confusing myself now.


----------



## AussiePea

Rick cut himself at the gate then stabbed the zombie. I then thought he either gave shane his knife to do the same (which shane then used to cut his hand on the bus) or shane used his own knife (but I thought he still used it to kill another zombie at the gate which arrived soon after rick killed the first one).

Either way, I reckon that knife had been used to kill a zombie prior...

The fact they set up the scene by saying the scratches may have infected those guys just before all this went down kinda makes me think it's deliberate and may be a telling part of the story soon :O . Time will tell!!!


----------



## Layla

I think Shane used his own knife to kill the zombie, but the thing is it didn't actually show him doing the killing, they skipped that part, is it crazy to think if he does turn he will be special in some way, not like the other zombies, or is that too res evil.


----------



## AussiePea

Layla said:


> I think Shane used his own knife to kill the zombie, but the thing is it didn't actually show him doing the killing, they skipped that part, is it crazy to think if he does turn he will be special in some way, not like the other zombies, or is that too res evil.


They are slowly turning him into a bad guy in the show as well, killing his own guy, being rather out of control as well. I wouldn't be surprised if they made him turn for the sake of one almighty showdown later on.


----------



## estse

The comic gave me a paper cut last night. ****ing paper.


----------



## AussiePea

mercurochrome said:


> the comic gave me a paper cut last night. ****ing paper.


you're gonna turn!


----------



## Layla

Ospi said:


> They are slowly turning him into a bad guy in the show as well, killing his own guy, being rather out of control as well. I wouldn't be surprised if they made him turn for the sake of one almighty showdown later on.


I think it will take him longer to turn though as it wasn't a bite that did it, the weird thing is though, we always see them with zombie blood over their faces near their eyes and mouth, and they are never in any hurry to remove it.


----------



## AussiePea

True though I think to get infected it needs to get into their blood stream and there is no major concern of that if it's just on their face. That being said you would imagine they have small cuts on their hands by now so though would get infected but I think they overlook that kind of thing because otherwise it would be nearly impossible to avoid getting contaminated.


----------



## Layla

Yeah, I just keep thinking back to 28 Days later where if you got it in your eye or mouth you were infected, but that's the thing about The Walking Dead, we don't know all the rules yet, but if scratches can infect you then it makes things much more dangerous for them.


----------



## FTFADIA

I thought this last episode was much better then the previous one. The previous episode felt kinda soap opera-y particularly the part where Lori is whispering into Ricks ear at the end. IDK, if it was the dialogue or the direction but I wasn't a big fan of it. 

I love it when the group is put into these moral dilemmas where they need to decide if they do the pragmatic self preservation decision or the ethically right thing decision. At first I was leaning towards Shane, deciding the kid needs to die but in the end when Rick says they'll probably will kill him but killing shouldn't be easy so he needs a day to dwell on it, I have even more respect for Rick and believe he's right. 

Andrea was 100% correct when she said Shane has it right most often but just goes about it completely wrong. If Shane had a little more tact he'd be a much better leader.


----------



## Tibble

I'm really liking the comic so far n_n


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

Tibble said:


> I'm really liking the comic so far n_n


what # issue your on? i got to jump back in to it myself. i try to wait a few so a few issues can come out so i have longer reading sessions instead of just that 1 latest issue that always seem to leave off on a serious cliffhanger. i think iam on like #80 something. noticing how the comic and show differ yet? theres characters in the comic that wont be in the show.


----------



## Tibble

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> what # issue your on? i got to jump back in to it myself. i try to wait a few so a few issues can come out so i have longer reading sessions instead of just that 1 latest issue that always seem to leave off on a serious cliffhanger. i think iam on like #80 something. noticing how the comic and show differ yet? theres characters in the comic that wont be in the show.


I'm on issue 11 right now where they go to hershel's farm. And yeah I did notice the difference, it's weird but i like it :]


----------



## MindOverMood

Sorry, bro.


----------



## enzo

MindOverMood said:


> Sorry, bro.


----------



## cold fission cure

MindOverMood said:


> Sorry, bro.


Daryl would be great in a western.

also the damn kid is gonna get everybody killed. latent antichrist?


----------



## stylicho

I would think getting virus infected blood in your eyes would be even worse than getting it in an open cut since it's possible to wash the cut out. For example, they say to prevent the flu virus don't rub your eyes or something like that. I think it would be more difficult to get the flu via a cut (if it's even possible lol).


----------



## AussiePea

I know what happens next week. All I can say is, you do NOT want to miss it.


----------



## TorLin

Epic !


----------



## flarf

dale was annoying haha... but it was still sad to see his tummy get opened like that


----------



## stylicho

I haven't read the comic nor looked up any spoilers but I presume in the next one Shane is going to let the captive kid go so he can blame Rick for endagering the group.


----------



## JadedCalalily

I cant believe Dales gone  I liked him even if he was a bit annoyingg.


----------



## stylicho

Here's a question I have. How come nobody mentioned the captive kid talking about Maggie? Am I missing something? Or maybe it just isn't that important :stu. That's the only problem I have with the directing in the series. Sometimes things don't link together. For example, what happened to the black guy and kid that he met in the first series? Maybe they're gonna meet up still but it's been two years now lol.


----------



## MindOverMood

It was probably more important that she didn't know that they might kill someone who went to school/church with her?


----------



## Blawnka

I feel like they got a huge budget cut, 90% of this season is talk talk talk. Rarely any zombie killing, which personally is what I watch the show for. If you want drama go watch pretty little liars or some crap like that.


----------



## Robodontopus

I'm seriously dreading the time when the evil group finds the farm.


----------



## Fanta can

Blawnka said:


> I feel like they got a huge budget cut, 90% of this season is talk talk talk. Rarely any zombie killing, which personally is what I watch the show for. If you want drama go watch pretty little liars or some crap like that.


I know what you mean. If it weren't for the fact that it costs a fortune to make, I think we'd be seeing a lot more zombies and they would have left the farm ages ago. Having that been said, I still really enjoy the show. I just wish there was more zombie killing action sometimes.

I can't believe the one and only episode I missed ended up being the one where Dale dies.


----------



## stylicho

Why would it cost a fortune to make zombies? In the first season they had an enormous amount of them when Rick first went to Atlanta. I just think right now the farm is somewhat of a safe zone. But please tell me why you wouldn't at least fence the place in or get some dogs to warn you ahead of time so you don't end up in Dale's shoes.


----------



## Tibble

Everyone needs to read the comic! It's soooo goood ♥


----------



## Bunyip

I felt so bad for Dale, his life sucked considerably more in the show than the comics. xD ...But other than Daryl's existence, I just generally like the comics more. I'm hoping the show will pick up and Rick will be hardcore and Carl will stop being such a little ****. :CC

But, they are two completely different things so woe is me I shall get over it.


----------



## lazy

yeah i hope that kid smartens up after what just happened :|



stylicho said:


> That's the only problem I have with the directing in the series. Sometimes things don't link together. For example, what happened to the black guy and kid that he met in the first series? Maybe they're gonna meet up still but it's been two years now lol.





Blawnka said:


> I feel like they got a huge budget cut, 90% of this season is talk talk talk. Rarely any zombie killing, which personally is what I watch the show for. If you want drama go watch pretty little liars or some crap like that.


Word. it took like 10 episodes to close the deal with the ghost chase... damn. that just dragged on... Does anyone else think that Deryl's brother could be in that 30 man group (if he's still alive) ?


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## UgShy

I find the show is okay. More zombie killing and less soap opera drama though, please


----------



## stylicho

> Word. it took like 10 episodes to close the deal with the ghost chase... damn. that just dragged on... Does anyone else think that Deryl's brother could be in that 30 man group (if he's still alive) ?


I never thought about that but it makes sense. That's another loose end I was trying to get around. One would assume if he is then Daryl would probably join the party since he doesn't think he's part of the group anymore.


----------



## Bunyip

It frustrates me how the farm is made out to be so special in the show, when there's probably plenty of them exactly like it (as is pointed out in the comic).

I just really want a herd to come through. It'd be like a direct twist on the comics, referencing when they said "You never know what would have happened if we would have stayed at the farm," ya?


----------



## Still Waters

I hate it that they killed off Dale - especially now that Hershel's voice of reason has been silenced. He lent the show some variety,a different viewpoint. I keep wondering why they don't put electric fences around the farm? Living in tents when walkers are roaming,is bizarre.


----------



## Layla

I'm very shocked to see Dale die, but if it was going to happen I would of thought it would be at Shane's hands, it was a very sad scene and well acted by Jeffrey DeMunn, it really is time to leave the farm IMO, it's too safe, I want to see them fighting for survival, not having country dinners, but I suspect what will happen next is a battle between them and the other group.


----------



## stylicho

> I keep wondering why they don't put electric fences around the farm? Living in tents when walkers are roaming,is bizarre.


I don't think electricity bothers the walkers :lol. Now a real fence, maybe ten feet tall, would prevent most anything from entering. Especially if it was pole and not chain link. That way it couldn't be climbed.


> it really is time to leave the farm IMO, it's too safe, I want to see them fighting for survival, not having country dinners, but I suspect what will happen next is a battle between them and the other group.


I actually like the drama and discussions they have. That's what makes it different from other zombie movies.


----------



## Layla

stylicho said:


> I actually like the drama and discussions they have. That's what makes it different from other zombie movies.


I like some of it, but they are too safe there for me, the only real danger is when they go into town, every now and then we get a stray walker near the farm and that's it.


----------



## MobiusX

that show is so boring, first episodes of season 1 were good then it got crappy, season 2--- the season was mostly them trying to find a girl, how pathetic is that? all they did in season 2 is stayed at an old guy's house and walk around the house and talk, TALK a lot, blah blah blah, it's not even normal pace they talk, it's slow talk, let's spend an entire season talking, blah blah blah


----------



## Bunyip

MobiusX said:


> that show is so boring, first episodes of season 1 were good then it got crappy, season 2--- the season was mostly them trying to find a girl, how pathetic is that? all they did in season 2 is stayed at an old guy's house and walk around the house and talk, TALK a lot, blah blah blah, it's not even normal pace they talk, it's slow talk, let's spend an entire season talking, blah blah blah


I aggreee on all the TALKING

It especially sucks if you have read the comics and already pretty much know the "BIG SECRET" that will probably be revealed in the finale


----------



## Paper Samurai

lol, it is definitely a lot more talky than it used to be :b (which is a good and a bad thing) 


To the people saying why don't they put up a fence - the natural marsh lands apparently stave off the zombies apparently.


----------



## Layla

Paper Samurai said:


> To the people saying why don't they put up a fence - the natural marsh lands apparently stave off the zombies apparently.


Unless an idiot boy comes along acting like a big man to tease one out :lol


----------



## Nefury

Layla said:


> Unless an idiot boy comes along acting like a big man to tease one out :lol


Wonder if he'll own up to it.


----------



## Layla

Nefury said:


> Wonder if he'll own up to it.


It will probably come out in the end, but Lori will just hug him and tell him it isn't his fault and that they should go for ice cream.


----------



## Bunyip

Nefury said:


> Wonder if he'll own up to it.


If he does they'll probably just use it to give him and Rick an emotional fatherson conversation nbd

or what Layla said


----------



## Nefury

True, realistically all they can do is tell him off for wandering into the forest, not exactly gonna ground him  Either way, it pretty much was his fault the zombie came, I don't know if the character is mature enough to realise he inadvertently ended a man's life!


----------



## Bunyip

Nefury said:


> True, realistically all they can do is tell him off for wandering into the forest, not exactly gonna ground him  Either way, it pretty much was his fault the zombie came, I don't know if the character is mature enough to realise he inadvertently ended a man's life!


It just really frustrates me to watch showCarl because comicCarl is _seven_ and manages to be more mature, yet still realistically childlike.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Caggee said:


> It just really frustrates me to watch showCarl because comicCarl is _seven_ and manages to be more mature, yet still realistically childlike.


I could well believe this. I always found Show-Carl a tad annoying but a necessary 'evil' so that Rick could show his human side. Now though he's really starting to grate with this cocky little kid routine, I was cheering for the zombie in the marsh when he managed to wiggle free haha :b


----------



## Bunyip

Paper Samurai said:


> I could well believe this. I always found Show-Carl a tad annoying but a necessary 'evil' so that Rick could show his human side. Now though he's really starting to grate with this cocky little kid routine, I was cheering for the zombie in the marsh when he managed to wiggle free haha :b


When he was throwing the rocks, my dad was like, "CARL, YOU THROW LIKE A GIRL! >:C" XD

[spoiler=for the comics]I just want Rick to lose a hand[/spoiler]

I don't think it was a spoiler
mainly because the comic and show seem to be going different routes
but I dunno

I apologize if it ends up being but I dunno that'd be pretty weird :C

also I hate Carl's hat in the show

hate that hat


----------



## Xtraneous

Still haven't bothered to watch season 2, from what people have been saying It's slow/boring...? I might skip it, not sure, though.


----------



## Bunyip

Yeah, I mean not so much slow. But it's mainly focused on how they are living with each other/drama about Shane than on the whole ZOMBIES thing. XD


----------



## Nefury

Xtraneous said:


> Still haven't bothered to watch season 2, from what people have been saying It's slow/boring...? I might skip it, not sure, though.


It's worth watching, definitely, but it has been slow paced and it's no longer the 'unmissable' entertainment season 1 seemed to promise.


----------



## stylicho

> I just want Rick to lose a hand


Huh? If you're giving spoilers please alert us beforehand because some of us haven't read the comics


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

t for token black guy t-dogg has got to die. i hate him. if t dogg is supposed to be some sort of replay revisiting to the other token black guy in the comic, there doing a horrible horrible job. that guy does more for the group in a page and a 1/2 then this t-dogg did since the start of the show. and why t-dogg?? cant they just give him a damn name? ronald brown ...there you go. its the zombie holocaust nick names no longer apply. if i was apart of the survivors i would address him as bald adult black guy before i call him t-dogg. if i run the risk of being eating alive with you guys i should at least know the name that is on your social security card.


----------



## Layla

Nefury said:


> True, realistically all they can do is tell him off for wandering into the forest, not exactly gonna ground him  Either way, it pretty much was his fault the zombie came, I don't know if the character is mature enough to realise he inadvertently ended a man's life!


I think he realised the minute he saw the zombie, but I doubt he will own up to it, and if he did, what me and Caggee wrote will probably be the end result, Carl needs a good slap.


----------



## Bunyip

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> t for token black guy t-dogg has got to die. i hate him. if t dogg is supposed to be some sort of replay revisiting to the other token black guy in the comic, there doing a horrible horrible job. that guy does more for the group in a page and a 1/2 then this t-dogg did since the start of the show. and why t-dogg?? cant they just give him a damn name? ronald brown ...there you go. its the zombie holocaust nick names no longer apply. if i was apart of the survivors i would address him as bald adult black guy before i call him t-dogg. if i run the risk of being eating alive with you guys i should at least know the name that is on your social security card.


I agree completely XD
Though, the creators have stated that T-dogg is not supposed to resemble a character from the comics at all, if I remember correctly...

Which is definitely good.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

Caggee said:


> I agree completely XD
> Though, the creators have stated that T-dogg is not supposed to resemble a character from the comics at all, if I remember correctly...
> 
> Which is definitely good.


you read the comics? what issue your on?


----------



## Bunyip

T


Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> you read the comics? what issue your on?


errr.... 9-something if my memory serves me right

Which is questionable =p

I read them online


----------



## Fanta can

I can honestly say I did not see that coming. I'm really surprised Shane got killed off this early into the series.


----------



## Nefury

LowKey said:


> I can honestly say I did not see that coming. I'm really surprised Shane got killed off this early into the series.


And this is why I shouldn't come to this thread before I watch the latest episode.


----------



## Bunyip

Nefury said:


> And this is why I shouldn't come to this thread before I watch the latest episode.


Ikr

But seriously, who knows how to do the spoiler warning thing? ='D LOL -needs to learn how-


----------



## AnimeV

T-Dog had too many lines this week, which leads me to believe he's not making it out of the season finale alive. lol =(


----------



## Bunyip

AnimeV said:


> T-Dog had too many lines this week, which leads me to believe he's not making it out of the season finale alive. lol =(


He did have an unusual amount for him

I'll be glad if he goes and is replaced by an actually awesome character

It made me sooo happy to see Rick do that to Shane

just yesyesyes C:

And I guess Carl kind of got a moment in the sunshine and didn't annoy me as much


----------



## Meli24R

I've found the majority of episodes this season to be slow moving, but I really enjoyed this episode. The last scene was awesome and I'm not going to miss Shane. I didn't really even enjoy hating him...he was a whack job and his obsession with Lori was annoying. 
I find Rick and Daryl to be the most interesting characters..I really wish Daryl had more scenes. 
I'm eager to see the next episode. The farm has been too safe and safe is uninteresting. I want more zombie action.


----------



## Lateralus

Meli24R said:


> I've found the majority of episodes this season to be slow moving, but I really enjoyed this episode. The last scene was awesome and I'm not going to miss Shane. I didn't really even enjoy hating him...he was a whack job and his obsession with Lori was annoying.
> I find Rick and Daryl to be the most interesting characters..I really wish Daryl had more scenes.
> I'm eager to see the next episode. The farm has been too safe and safe is uninteresting. I want more zombie action.


I agree with all of that, especially the last part.


----------



## Bunyip

I've been hoping for a heard to come through for half of the season lol


----------



## TorLin

my gosh. i can't wait for the last one... i want it now. sooo goood. best series by far
(well next to star wars the clone wars) lol


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

Caggee said:


> I've been hoping for a heard to come through for half of the season lol


yeah me to. i didnt think it was going to happen. i was waiting every episode for someone to mention the danger of guns speech. i like that they switch things up from the comic. things and people have new and very different twists.


----------



## flarf

any guesses on who isn't making it to season 3? p. sure carol gonna die based on that preview heh or maybe she'll get saved by darryl and they'll get to have insane apocalypse sex in a tree while zombies swarm below


----------



## leave me alone

Meh.... just meh. They killed the best character. And whats next? Fighting a wave of zombies, generate another casualty, move on from the farm. Doesn't sound too promising to me.


----------



## Bunyip

leave me alone said:


> Meh.... just meh. They killed the best character. And whats next? Fighting a wave of zombies, generate another casualty, move on from the farm. Doesn't sound too promising to me.


and then new main characters are introduced

PROFIT

-crosses fingers-


----------



## Xtraneous

Nefury said:


> And this is why I shouldn't come to this thread before I watch the latest episode.


Ditto. Damn, I just barely watched the first episode of season 2. |:

Also, people need to learn how to use spoiler tags.


----------



## Bunyip

Xtraneous said:


> Ditto. Damn, I just barely watched the first episode of season 2. |:
> 
> Also, people need to learn how to use spoiler tags.


please teach me how D: -LOL-


----------



## Xtraneous

Caggee said:


> please teach me how D: -LOL-


[spoiler=LOL]hi[/spoiler]

edit: hold on ima screenshot it instead


----------



## Bunyip

Xtraneous said:


> [spoiler=LOL]hi[/spoiler]
> 
> edit: hold on ima screenshot it instead


ohhh I wasn't sure because I tried 
* *




stuff


 but that didn't work

Thankiesss ever so much <3

I WILL DO MY BEST NOT TO OPENLY POST SPOILERS FROM THIS MOMENT ONWARDD ;`;


----------



## Xtraneous

Caggee said:


> ohhh I wasn't sure because I tried
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuff
> 
> 
> but that didn't work
> 
> Thankiesss ever so much <3
> 
> I WILL DO MY BEST NOT TO OPENLY POST SPOILERS FROM THIS MOMENT ONWARDD ;`;


I can teach you nothing more, grasshopper. You're welcome. lol


----------



## stylicho

Regarding the name t-dogg, I was also laughing to myself wondering how they came up with that name lol. It really hit me about 3 or 4 shows back. Maybe because that was the first time I heard them say his name :stu. I could understand Peanut or something like that but t-dogg sounds like it was made up by a 9 year old kid trying to come up with a cool name. The actor doesn't bother me that much. He's just basically a background character. I thought he did a good job in the very first one where he fought with Merle. Ever since then it's been pretty ho hum regarding his acting.
Now onto the Shane Rick duel. I was confused when Shane turned into a walker. But I guess the virus was still on Rick's knife :con. He better clean that thing lol. And one thing that really annoyed me in the last one is when they started showing walkers in little snipits after Rick killed Shane. I assume they were trying to get across the fact that they heard the gun shots :stu.
Edit: and how did Randall turn into a walker after his neck was broken? Much confusion lol


----------



## Nefury

stylicho said:


> Regarding the name t-dogg, I was also laughing to myself wondering how they came up with that name lol. It really hit me about 3 or 4 shows back. Maybe because that was the first time I heard them say his name :stu. I could understand Peanut or something like that but t-dogg sounds like it was made up by a 9 year old kid trying to come up with a cool name. The actor doesn't bother me that much. He's just basically a background character. I thought he did a good job in the very first one where he fought with Merle. Ever since then it's been pretty ho hum regarding his acting.
> Now onto the Shane Rick duel. I was confused when Shane turned into a walker. But I guess the virus was still on Rick's knife :con. He better clean that thing lol. And one thing that really annoyed me in the last one is when they started showing walkers in little snipits after Rick killed Shane. I assume they were trying to get across the fact that they heard the gun shots :stu.
> Edit: and how did Randall turn into a walker after his neck was broken? Much confusion lol


Rumours spreading that the virus is airborne, and everybody is already infected, and will succumb to the effects of it after they pass away. Then they 'resurrect' as a walker.


----------



## Still Waters

See? Told you an electric fence would come in handy! About the virus-I think everyone is already infected but it lies dormant until death.-Didn't the scientist/researcher mention something about this previously? Carl's parents are stunningly negligent-hey sure,why not let our kid roam around freely - perhaps he'll find some playmates and or dinner guests!


----------



## cold fission cure

shane was awesome. what an alpha.
has anybody considered that the survivors are already dead and trapped in purgatory, and that dying again means they've given up ties to their corporeal form (which binds them to sin) and ascended to heaven?


----------



## Still Waters

cold fission cure said:


> shane was awesome. what an alpha.
> has anybody considered that the survivors are already dead and trapped in purgatory, and that dying again means they've given up ties to their corporeal form (which binds them to sin) and ascended to heaven?


What made you think of that? I doubt they'll put too much of a religious bent on the show,they'd run the risk of losing much of their target audience.


----------



## Bunyip

cold fission cure said:


> shane was awesome. what an alpha.
> has anybody considered that the survivors are already dead and trapped in purgatory, and that dying again means they've given up ties to their corporeal form (which binds them to sin) and ascended to heaven?


I don't think they'll do this, but it would be a very interesting reason for everything. xD I haven't really felt any hints towards that in the show, though I'm now curious to reread the comics so far and really note any references to religion.


----------



## leave me alone

cold fission cure said:


> shane was awesome. what an alpha.
> has anybody considered that the survivors are already dead and trapped in purgatory, and that dying again means they've given up ties to their corporeal form (which binds them to sin) and ascended to heaven?


Errr, that reminds me of Lost... I am sure the writers don't want this show to end up in similar fashion.


----------



## Xtraneous

Just finished S2 Episode 2. Ahh, **** crazy.


----------



## lazy

leave me alone said:


> Errr, that reminds me of Lost... I am sure the writers don't want this show to end up in similar fashion.


the reason why I stopped watching it, and along with the time travel crap.


----------



## Layla

Damn, just watched the episode, can't believe they killed Shane off so quickly, at least they could of left him to come back as a zombie in the finale, it seems everybody who dies could become a zombie meaning it's in the air and everybody could be infected, just as well Dale got a bullet in his head already.


----------



## Xtraneous

Yay, spoilers!


----------



## Bunyip

Xtraneous said:


> Yay, spoilers!


-tosses hands- WASN'T ME.


----------



## Xtraneous

Caggee said:


> -tosses hands- WASN'T ME.


That's what they all say...


----------



## MobiusX

saw last episode, Shane died, wth, that was my favorite character, it's going to be boring without him on the show anymore, how long is this TV series supposed to be? only 2 seasons, if it is then it sucked, season 2 was spent finding a missing girl in the woods..... boring. it got exciting now, not cause my favorite character died, but cause their are zombies coming their way, can't wait until everyone runs out the house, hope the old guy gets killed or dies from a heart attack, he's annoying


----------



## stylicho

MobiusX said:


> saw last episode, Shane died, wth, that was my favorite character, it's going to be boring without him on the show anymore, how long is this TV series supposed to be? only 2 seasons, if it is then it sucked, season 2 was spent finding a missing girl in the woods..... boring. it got exciting now, not cause my favorite character died, but cause their are zombies coming their way, can't wait until everyone runs out the house, hope the old guy gets killed or dies from a heart attack, he's annoying


Sometimes your positive attitude can be a little overbearing.


----------



## sanspants08

MobiusX said:


> saw last episode, Shane died, wth, that was my favorite character, it's going to be boring without him on the show anymore, how long is this TV series supposed to be? only 2 seasons, if it is then it sucked, season 2 was spent finding a missing girl in the woods..... boring. it got exciting now, not cause my favorite character died, but cause their are zombies coming their way, can't wait until everyone runs out the house, hope the old guy gets killed or dies from a heart attack, he's annoying


The rest of the season is going to have to really focus on the action, or other character development, to do without Shane. His dynamic with Rick was such a big part of the show. But there are still some really colorful characters there, so I think it'll be fine. Some of what you said up there about "only two seasons, if it is then it sucked" baffled me because it was so negative, but then again, you say a lot of negative stuff everywhere on the board, so we shouldn't be surprised.

I F*ing LOVE this show . It's like the high-point of my week!


----------



## TorLin

never new there was a lot of you who follow this. who knew?


anyways im excited about later today, sunday


----------



## Bunyip

TorLin said:


> never new there was a lot of you who follow this. who knew?
> 
> anyways im excited about later today, sunday


hahah I was like whahhh today was Sunday? D:

/instinctively checked your location to see if you were a new zealander or something

butnopenope


----------



## lazy

[spoiler=s2 episode 12 ending]


sanspants08 said:


> The rest of the season is going to have to really focus on the action, or other character development, to do without Shane. His dynamic with Rick was such a big part of the show.


word.

Maybe the missing interactions between Shane and Rick will be filled in by deryl and his brother who somehow survived and met up with the other group... that'd be cool. Maybe he will replace Shane somehow[/spoiler]

And maybe T-dog and Glenn has some potential to kick *** more often. Glenn came off as a sissy during that intense bar scene (so would I )

man i really want to see them get involved in making funny looking devices/weapons for decapitating zombies. Too bad, all we see is them hammering down some fences, and they weren't even that tall. Oh well, more running away I'm guessing. Damnit now i feel like playing some tower defense games...

and i want them to start going back on more sidequests to look for some devices they can whip up for some silent weapons... even if just another crossbow. It's already fun seeing one of them putting some bolts through some zombies.


----------



## beastylex

does the show follow the comic? i've read the first two volumes of it, never seen the show, and i hated shane! do they potray him differently in the show or something?


----------



## Bunyip

AHHHHHHHH I CAN'T BELIEVE SHE'S GONNA BE IN THE SHOWW

for whatever reason that I didn't think she would... O:<

~~lol no names bro no names~~


----------



## TorLin

oMG did you see that!?
omg omg omg omg


----------



## TorLin

beastylex said:


> does the show follow the comic? i've read the first two volumes of it, never seen the show, and i hated shane! do they potray him differently in the show or something?


no. not really follow the comics.
robert kickman and the company has free will to rewrite for the TV series.


----------



## Meli24R

---Finale spoilers (so don't read if you haven't seen it /don't want to know)


Man I wish more episodes had been like that this season. I was biting my nails through the first 15 minutes..it was intense. It all should've happened sooner (this could've been the halfway point in the season instead of the finale) There were so many filler episodes.
I'm very intrigued with the person who saved Andrea in the forest..the armless zombies chained to her (or him?) that was bizarre. I haven't read the comics. 
I have to say Lori is hands down the most obnoxious character on the show. It really annoyed me how she got all pissed when Rick told her what happened with Shane. The guy was psychotic, tried to murder her husband in cold blood..why the **** is she angry? Heck only a few episodes ago she was telling Rick that he was a danger to the group. And Carl wouldn't have had to put zombie Shane down if she had been keeping an eye on him.


----------



## Fanta can

This season's finale was one of the best, if not the best episode they've made yet. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Nefury

A quick Google search and I now know who the hooded person was, teehee, kinda spoiled it for myself but oh well.


----------



## Still Waters

I really hope it doesn't go too far and become cartoonish and goofy -that's a bit what the appearance of the hooded figure felt like to me.


----------



## stylicho

I hope it doesn't go all dungeons and dragons too which I doubt it will. On a positive note, I like the fact that something else exists which means there's hope for survival. Everybody isn't destined to become a walker. "SpOiLeR AlErT" and what's funny is I said to myself before the show that the best fortified place would be a prison. I was hoping for a two or three season show. But after last nights spectacular show I'm glad there are more seasons to come. Again, hopefully they don't go crazy with the dungeons and dragons stuff lol.


----------



## Still Waters

stylicho said:


> I hope it doesn't go all dungeons and dragons too which I doubt it will. On a positive note, I like the fact that something else exists which means there's hope for survival. Everybody isn't destined to become a walker. "SpOiLeR AlErT" and what's funny is I said to myself before the show that the best fortified place would be a prison. I was hoping for a two or three season show. But after last nights spectacular show I'm glad there are more seasons to come. Again, hopefully they don't go crazy with the dungeons and dragons stuff lol.


That's not what I meant - why do so many here have to be jerkish? I meant-I would like the show to continue to have a authentic feel to it - as if this is something that could really happen. A hooded figure wandering around the woods,holding 2 chained armless zombies she is controlling felt a bit weird.


----------



## stylicho

"SpOiLeR AlErT" I think the mysterious character is probably all hooded up because she's heavily scarred :stu.


----------



## stylicho

> That's not what I meant - why do so many here have to be jerkish?


Huh? I was answering the question as I saw it. I like the real factor too and that's why I brought up dungeons and dragons because I don't want some kind of magic keeping the armless zombies in line or whatever.


----------



## Venompoo

Just started season 1


----------



## Still Waters

stylicho said:


> Huh? I was answering the question as I saw it. I like the real factor too and that's why I brought up dungeons and dragons because I don't want some kind of magic keeping the armless zombies in line or whatever.


Okay,I'm a trigger happy soul who is BADLY in need of some coffee-I thought you were making fun of me. I is sorry!:yes

P.S. Hey guys,has anyone seen Carl?


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

niiiiice one of my favorite characters is in the show ! didnt think they were going to add the "hooded person" from the comic to the actual show. s*** is going to get wild !

the only flaws i seen with this episode...they still call t-dogg T-DOGG!!!!!! WHY!?!? its about time the team designated a government name for mr. dogg there.

and lori. if there was any a time the group wanted to look down on rick it should have been after ricks flips and locks her a** in the trunk of the sedan glenn and maggie were driving maybe kick the trunk door a few times laughing at her. killed the man that was causing her this whole amount of grief, planning to take your baby, back talked your husband, planned to kill your husband to take carl and herself as his own...and you catch a attitude with him because he eliminated the constant threat to your family?


----------



## TorLin

a wonderful podcast website The Walking Dead'Cast nothing to do with Talking Dead. Just another podcast who enjoys The Walking Dead.
http://www.walkingdeadcast.com/

I wrote in to give a few words about Season 2 Episode 13, so i hope they will announce my email.


----------



## Blawnka

...Eh? That finale was trash, no different than any other episode this season. Cool, some zombie fighting for 10 minutes or less..The rest was just them talking and making more drama, I doubt I'll be going to watch the show anymore, it's just filled with disappointments.

It's going to take them another 8 months to make another boring season anyways.


----------



## lazy

[spoiler=S2 E12-13]

Definite WOOOAAH on that hooded character.

I was a bit riled up when I saw that. I thoughtt, wow no way a bit out of touch with the style, ehh?? and omg. Seriously. Katana sword?? jeebus, where the heck would you get a real one like that? I would of been fine with a pole stick with a kitchen knife sturdly attached at the end as a pole axe. Or even a european long sword, the katana is so overhyped and overused it seems.

Maybe she used the zombie pets as some sort of disguise? I dunno, ya think it could work? The character must have taken the whole "put a dead zombie over yourself to hide" idea up a level.



Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> and lori. if there was any a time the group wanted to look down on rick it should have been after ricks flips and locks her a** in the trunk of the sedan glenn and maggie were driving [...]


LOL!!!! Really, i thought she would of been relieved at the least. and WTF, don't tell me she had some sort of closet perversion going on in that head. Maybe she was one of them drama addicts which i dunno the technical term for. Kinda like those cases where the mother would deliberately keep her child ill so she can feel sorry for the child. Or maybe she'd been probably fantasizing over some kinky *** threesomes with Shane and Rick that wasn't shown on screen, who knows. [/spoiler]


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

I tried to get into it but to no avail. Enjoy 2 hours of zombies but a whole seasons worth? :/


----------



## sanspants08

I already miss the Rick vs. Shane tension, and the way they worked so well together with a common goal. It was as though Rick and Shane were almost a superhero when combined, whereas Rick and crew are vulnerable souls without Shane around. It was cool to see the way Rick made the right decisions based on Shane's wrong decisions. The new dynamic of "Tyrant Rick vs. the group" isn't nearly as fun to watch. 

Shane's death scene was awesome, but I wish it hadn't happened already. Their battle against one another was epic, and so well-played, because it showed how Rick was the smarter guy, even though Shane was stronger physically. It also demonstrated that Rick is tough as nails. 

I think it's interesting that Laurie is mad at Rick, because it shows that she really did have some feelings for Shane--and that adds a whole new dynamic to the picture. I just wish she wasn't pregnant. I hate the addition of babies to zombie movies. 

All the characters are just so awesome, I could go on for days about them. The only person whose personality we really haven't seen is T-Dogg's, and he surely has one, given his background. The scene where he gets humbled by Merle had to be tough to act, because they were on that hot roof and they had to act out a real fight, where the much-more-powerful dude went down. As a dominant physical presence and a former pro athlete, that had to be rough on IronE Singleton's psyche. T-Dogg and Glen are "the quiet guys with traditional morals." 

My favorite parts of the show are those that contain Daryl though. Far and away, he's the guy you want on your side. Being a big Normal Reedus fan, it's fascinating to see him play a character totally opposite of his real-life personality. The combination of his stunted emotional growth, combined with his suprising intelligence, is totally unique. I like learning about how he's the product of the dominant Merle, and only just now becoming his own man. 

Oh yeah, and bring back Merle!


----------



## Nefury

Merle is back in season 3, and yea Daryl is the best character in the whole thing. 

On a side note, what will happen to Lori's baby if everyone is infected? Is it just born normally or is it a zombie?


----------



## lazy

Nefury said:


> On a side note, what will happen to Lori's baby if everyone is infected? Is it just born normally or is it a zombie?


 I wouldn't mind an over the top gory scene in s3, maybe it will rip out of her stomach :evil


----------



## TorLin

Any Runners on SAS .

5K Run For your Lives

cities Massachusetts, Minnesota, Indian, Colorado, Washington, Missouri, Pennsylvanie, So California, Maryland, Florida, Texas

Get Registered http://runforyourlives.com/


----------



## stylicho

SpOiLeR AlErT- apparently the two zombies behind the hooded character were her former boyfriend and his best friend.
And they were both armless and jawless.


----------



## Still Waters

stylicho said:


> SpOiLeR AlErT- apparently the two zombies behind the hooded character were her former boyfriend and his best friend.
> And they were both armless and jawless.


Yes!! That's my kind of man,mindless and dominated.:teeth


----------



## Minipurz

I like the show, watch it every now and then in the tele. Dunno what season we are at here in DK tho.

They were leaving some punk to die last night. And were all "oh we gotta use our knifes more ! lets cut our hands and go into handcombat with the zombies, not like the virus transfers via blood :/??"
I was like wtf ?

Cool series tho.


----------



## stylicho

> Yes!! That's my kind of man,mindless and dominated.


And can't talk back :lol


----------



## Layla

Xtraneous said:


> Yay, spoilers!


Sorry bro, but reading this thread when you are beind isn't too smart either.

Season 2 finale spoiler warning

I loved the finale, and when the person with the hood turned up with two zombies chained to him/her I nearly spat my drink out, I like that direction if thats where it's going, seems like they are all slowly turning on Rick though, sure he shouldn't of kept that away from them, but when it came to Shane he had little choice but to kill him.


----------



## Xtraneous

Layla said:


> Sorry bro, but reading this thread when you are beind isn't too smart either.
> 
> Season 2 finale spoiler warning
> 
> I loved the finale, and when the person with the hood turned up with two zombies chained to him/her I nearly spat my drink out, I like that direction if thats where it's going, seems like they are all slowly turning on Rick though, sure he shouldn't of kept that away from them, but when it came to Shane he had little choice but to kill him.


Yea, It wasn't... I guess I just assumed it was common sense to know how to use spoiler tags, my bad.


----------



## Layla

Xtraneous said:


> Yea, It wasn't... I guess I just assumed it was common sense to know how to use spoiler tags, my bad.


Nobody is using spoiler tags in this thread, when you saw that you should of stopped reading, everyone is freely talking about the latest episodes, it's a current show so tags are not needed, just don't visit the thread until you have caught up.


----------



## Xtraneous

Layla said:


> Nobody is using spoiler tags in this thread, when you saw that you should of stopped reading, everyone is freely talking about the latest episodes, it's a current show so tags are not needed, just don't visit the thread until you have caught up.


It's not like I'm the type of person to get extremely angry and just stop watching the show all together because someone gave away what was happening, I'm still watching it and IDGAF. You're right some people don't use the spoiler tags, but they say spoiler warning or something, but other times they just flat out say what's going on. Either way, I'm over it.


----------



## Layla

I'll be sure to put a warning in front of each post from now on, have a nice day/night.


----------



## stylicho

The Walking Dead was the highest rated cable series drama in history this past weekend.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/blackberry/p.html?id=1365010


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

Season 2 was a disapointment. They stayed on that farm so long and it was so much talking and talking and just drama in the group. I would have thought the zombies would get at the farm about half way the season but no.

Season 1 was so great. It had this survival feel to it. Season 2 lost the survival feel I think. I dunno. I'll still watch season 3 ofcourse. Will hopefully be a lot better again.


----------



## stylicho

I don't get the no-drama crowd. If there wasn't any drama and it was just about going around shooting zombies then how would it be any different than all the other zombie movies? That would be major boring to me. The drama is what makes the show. What defines right and wrong in a new era of mankind and all the interpersonal relationships in between.


----------



## Nefury

stylicho said:


> The Walking Dead was the highest rated cable series drama in history this past weekend.
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/blackberry/p.html?id=1365010


----------



## ConfusedMuse

Had to post this. :rofl But yeah, awesome show.


----------



## Knowbody

I hope Lori and Carl die in season 3, two of the most annoying characters ever created. I predict that T-dog will once again only have 2 lines of dialogue the entire season 3.


----------



## Knowbody




----------



## TorLin




----------



## stylicho

/\ Lol, dale still wearing his hat :lol. Besides that has anybody else heard about a "zombie" virus attacking kids in Uganda?


----------



## stylicho

I have a bad feeling T-dogg and Rick are gonna have trouble with Daryls brother in the next season.


----------



## Layla

TorLin said:


>


LMAO, Dale makes a great Obi-Wan.


----------



## CowboyBebop

Anybody know a site where I can watch episodes from season 2?


----------



## Fanta can

TorLin said:


>


This is amazing.


----------



## Dystopia

****Image removed for bypassing the profanity filter****


----------



## Lateralus

What a geat show, I loved the finale. I will miss the dynamics Shane brought to the show but Rick is becoming a much more interesting character of his own.


----------



## Meli24R

Knowbody said:


> I hope Lori and Carl die in season 3, two of the most annoying characters ever created.


Totally agree with you on Lori, but not Carl. If Carl dies, Rick will have nothing left to live for and would probably just off himself. This show can't afford to lose its lead IMO..at least not at this point in time. There aren't many strong developed characters. 
I'm hoping Carl evolves and becomes less of an idiot. I'm hoping that kid's acting improves too.


----------



## Lateralus

I agree Lori and Carl are the worst characters on the show. I never liked that actress on Prison Break and find her even more annoying on this show. The kid just plain can't act...was he the only one to audition? Maybe a producer's relative? Who knows.


----------



## Knowbody

I mainly can't stand Carl because he keeps popping his annoying face up in situations where he shouldn't have even been present.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

Knowbody said:


>


ha!


----------



## Dystopia

Meli24R said:


> Totally agree with you on Lori, but not Carl. If Carl dies, Rick will have nothing left to live for and would probably just off himself. This show can't afford to lose its lead IMO..at least not at this point in time. There aren't many strong developed characters.
> I'm hoping Carl evolves and becomes less of an idiot. I'm hoping that kid's acting improves too.


I second this notion.


----------



## Resonance

Just finished streaming season 2.

It picked up a lot towards the end, not as good as the first season but still great TV.

The dude with the hood at the end and that, er, compound they showed in the last shot, suggest some promising stuff for season 3.

Also, why was everyone so worked up about the fact they are all infected...it doesn't seem to matter unless they die (presumably they are infected with a weaker, airbourne strain that their immune system prevents from zombifying them).

And what is it with people in post-apocalyptic America and wanting to head to the coast? What do they expect to find there?


----------



## stylicho

Resonance said:


> Just finished streaming season 2.
> 
> It picked up a lot towards the end, not as good as the first season but still great TV.
> 
> The dude with the hood at the end and that, er, compound they showed in the last shot, suggest some promising stuff for season 3.
> 
> Also, why was everyone so worked up about the fact they are all infected...it doesn't seem to matter unless they die (presumably they are infected with a weaker, airbourne strain that their immune system prevents from zombifying them).
> 
> And what is it with people in post-apocalyptic America and wanting to head to the coast? What do they expect to find there?


A cruise ship :teeth


----------



## CowboyBebop

CowboyBebop said:


> Anybody know a site where I can watch episodes from season 2?


It riseth from the ground...


----------



## Xtraneous

CowboyBebop said:


> It riseth from the ground...


http://watchseries.eu/serie/the_walking_dead

Should just torrent em from The Pirate Bay or something, tho, lol. p:


----------



## sanspants08

Xtraneous said:


> http://watchseries.eu/serie/the_walking_dead
> 
> Should just torrent em from The Pirate Bay or something, tho, lol. p:


Google EZTV, and ye shall find the torrents :yes.

I wonder if Daryl is going to end up killing Merle or something.

Stealing a ship and sailing to a sustainable island does make good sense...I think that happened in 28 Weeks Later with some horrific results though.


----------



## stylicho

How do the walkers grunt and growl if they can't breathe? lol I was listening to the talking dead and the guy said they had to remove the steam from the walkers breath in the last episode because of the cold air because walkers don't breathe.


----------



## The Silent 1

Resonance said:


> Also, why was everyone so worked up about the fact they are all infected...it doesn't seem to matter unless they die (presumably they are infected with a weaker, airbourne strain that their immune system prevents from zombifying them).


I think they are uneasy about the fact that their leader gives information to them as he sees fit, while they would rather not have secrets. I guess if one of them ended up killing a human and then turned around and let their guard down while that person rose again as a zombie and killed them it may have been important.

I did find myself in general agreement with Rick though. I found it strange that Carol would suddenly distrust Rick, despite the fact that he was the main one lobbying for them to continue to look for her daughter until they were certain of what happened to her. Lori made me even more angry with her sudden anger at Rick even though she was the one who encouraged him to kill Shane. But yeah I agree that the second half of this season was definitely better.


----------



## sanspants08

When did Lori encourage Rick to kill Shane? I thought she just agreed that he needed to be out of the picture, as in not vying for fatherhood of the baby.

Carol is in a state of mourning, so she's gonna be emotionally unstable. You gotta figure, Rick was spearheading the operation to find her daughter, and he didn't. So even though he worked at it, he failed in her eyes. And she gave Daryl the most credit for his efforts anyway.

It is messed up that Rick didn't tell the rest of the group about the fact that those who die will become zombies right afterward. I totally agree with what you said there.

I like Lori's anger. It gives her character some more depth, since it shows she really had been conflicted over Rick vs. Shane, and that she really hadn't been able to make up her mind. Dunno if that's going to make the next season any more interesting though.



The Silent 1 said:


> I think they are uneasy about the fact that their leader gives information to them as he sees fit, while they would rather not have secrets. I guess if one of them ended up killing a human and then turned around and let their guard down while that person rose again as a zombie and killed them it may have been important.
> 
> I did find myself in general agreement with Rick though. I found it strange that Carol would suddenly distrust Rick, despite the fact that he was the main one lobbying for them to continue to look for her daughter until they were certain of what happened to her. Lori made me even more angry with her sudden anger at Rick even though she was the one who encouraged him to kill Shane. But yeah I agree that the second half of this season was definitely better.


----------



## The Silent 1

sanspants08 said:


> When did Lori encourage Rick to kill Shane? I thought she just agreed that he needed to be out of the picture, as in not vying for fatherhood of the baby.
> 
> Carol is in a state of mourning, so she's gonna be emotionally unstable. You gotta figure, Rick was spearheading the operation to find her daughter, and he didn't. So even though he worked at it, he failed in her eyes. And she gave Daryl the most credit for his efforts anyway.
> 
> It is messed up that Rick didn't tell the rest of the group about the fact that those who die will become zombies right afterward. I totally agree with what you said there.
> 
> I like Lori's anger. It gives her character some more depth, since it shows she really had been conflicted over Rick vs. Shane, and that she really hadn't been able to make up her mind. Dunno if that's going to make the next season any more interesting though.


I'm talking about the scene at the end of episode 9, "Triggerfinger". She got behind Rick and made statments like:

Lori:"You kill'd the living to protect whats yours?"
Rick: "Thats right"
Lori: "Shane thinks I'm his...."
Then other statments like
"He dangerous and he wont stop" "He thinks you can't protect us"

She was clearly encouraging Rick to kill Shane. She was practically lady Macbeth in that scene. Honestly I can't stand Lori.


----------



## sanspants08

Ok, I remember that dialogue now. Lol @ Lady MacBeth reference. Personally I like her unpredictability, but she is really annoying. She makes dramatic statements, she stomps away. That's her character in a nutshell.

Except for when she does something completely stupid, such as chasing after Rick and crashing the car. To bash on her character even more, I hate the way she needs to be rescued. As a mother she's pretty lame about being protective too, because she's untrained in the use of any weapon. You'd think she'd want to learn that stuff like everyone else.



The Silent 1 said:


> I'm talking about the scene at the end of episode 9, "Triggerfinger". She got behind Rick and made statments like:
> 
> Lori:"You kill'd the living to protect whats yours?"
> Rick: "Thats right"
> Lori: "Shane thinks I'm his...."
> Then other statments like
> "He dangerous and he wont stop" "He thinks you can't protect us"
> 
> She was clearly encouraging Rick to kill Shane. She was practically lady Macbeth in that scene. Honestly I can't stand Lori.


----------



## Lateralus

So basically we all can't stand Lori and Carl. Glad we all agree. I vote they get killed off and Rick becomes a relentless badass seeking revenge on all zombies, in the name of his family. No more running and hiding. It's hunting season!


----------



## JustThisGuy

Love this show (and the comic). 

Michonne!


----------



## Bunyip

I vote Lori gets killed off and Rick becomes a proper badass (not only when fighting zombies, but also when it comes to not putting up with the idiocy of other people) and therefore Carl is trained in badassery and stops being so annoying. Ohp.


----------



## Xtraneous

LoriLOL. **** she's annoying.


----------



## Layla

Xtraneous said:


> LoriLOL. **** she's annoying.


Have you caught up yet X?


----------



## Xtraneous

Layla said:


> Have you caught up yet X?


Yes Ma'am, finished season 2 couples days ago.

& I know I never apologized for what I said, so yea, sorry. I get angry easily and yea.. :\


----------



## Layla

Xtraneous said:


> Yes Ma'am, finished season 2 couples days ago.
> 
> & I know I never apologized for what I said, so yea, sorry. I get angry easily and yea.. :\


Lol no problem, I was also in the wrong so sorry for that, what did you think of the ending to season 2?


----------



## Xtraneous

Layla said:


> Lol no problem, I was also in the wrong so sorry for that, what did you think of the ending to season 2?


I thought it was pretty interesting... Rick seems to be changing as a character I feel like hes becoming kind of an ******* because every1 seems to be constantly questioning what hes doing now, even Loris annoying self doesn't seem to agree with what he did to Shane, EVEN THO I SWEAR SHE PRETTY MUCH WAS LIKE OH GO AND KILL HIM, 2-faced ****. Can't stand her. Carl is hilarious, I swear... hes so annoying always shows up where he shouldnt be and I swear hes gonna be the death of the group bahahaha. That hooded figure that showed up to save that 1 chick (forgot her name) was kinda weird... it felt like something off an anime or something, he/it/she/ had wat 2 zombies chained to itself or somethin lol. Either way I liked it but damn kinda curious to see where they decide to go... too bad gotta wait til october. ;(


----------



## Layla

I know right, waiting is gonna be hard, the figure with the two zombies chained to him/her is something right out of Resident Evil or Silent Hill, I'm looking forward to seeing where that angle goes, as for Lori and Carl, I think we all want certain death for them Lol, especially Carl, a zombie munching on him would make my day, and Lori is just screwed in the head, being mad at Rick for something he had to do makes no sense, his change at the end was welcomed, he needs to be much tougher and with him killing Shane, hopefully the group will question him less now.


----------



## Xtraneous

No joke when I saw T-Dog make that retarded *** u-turn swerve n **** I busted out laughing. Worst.Driver.Ever.










& for all the lori & carl haters, hahaha.


----------



## sanspants08

Layla said:


> I know right, waiting is gonna be hard, the figure with the two zombies chained to him/her is something right out of Resident Evil or Silent Hill, I'm looking forward to seeing where that angle goes, as for Lori and Carl, I think we all want certain death for them Lol, especially Carl, a zombie munching on him would make my day, and Lori is just screwed in the head, being mad at Rick for something he had to do makes no sense, his change at the end was welcomed, he needs to be much tougher and with him killing Shane, hopefully the group will question him less now.


Haha yes. I do want to see a zombie kill Carl, but oddly enough I want to see Lori get accidentally shot or something. I don't want her to be eaten by a zombie.

Weird fundamental question, but why are all the people on the highway dead, and why haven't they all become walkers yet?


----------



## Standup

sanspants08 said:


> Haha yes. I do want to see a zombie kill Carl, but oddly enough I want to see Lori get accidentally shot or something. I don't want her to be eaten by a zombie.
> 
> Weird fundamental question, but why are all the people on the highway dead, and why haven't they all become walkers yet?


I think they might have become, but died of starvation since they couldn't get out because of the seatbelt and else.


----------



## stylicho

Ahh. The ol seatbelt. Not only can it save you in an accident, it can also save you from walkers lol. Forgot they're not the brightest bulbs. 
In the last episode I knew one of those vehicles was gonna get stuck in the mud. Everybody all driving out in the field and t dogg doing donuts I was sure of it lol. 
My only question as of now is how did the hooded character get the zombies chained to her to stop being so carniverous.


----------



## sanspants08

stylicho said:


> Ahh. The ol seatbelt. Not only can it save you in an accident, it can also save you from walkers lol. Forgot they're not the brightest bulbs.
> In the last episode I knew one of those vehicles was gonna get stuck in the mud. Everybody all driving out in the field and t dogg doing donuts I was sure of it lol.
> My only question as of now is how did the hooded character get the zombies chained to her to stop being so carniverous.


I was wondering that too. They wouldn't be aware that they lacked jaws.


----------



## Layla

What would happen if Lori's baby died inside her, would it turn into a zombie and eat it's way out, great death right there


----------



## Xtraneous

I think it would and hopefully it does.


----------



## scooby

Layla said:


> What would happen if Lori's baby died inside her, would it turn into a zombie and eat it's way out, great death right there


I don't think the baby zombie would have the strength or teeth to do that. That would be crazy to see though.


----------



## JustThisGuy

sanspants08 said:


> I was wondering that too. They wouldn't be aware that they lacked jaws.


You guys are gonna love the mysterious character. And the origin of her zombies, and the reason she has them chained, and why they don't attack. And why she's such a badass.

The book is so good.


----------



## JustThisGuy

scooby said:


> I don't think the baby zombie would have the strength or teeth to do that. That would be crazy to see though.


 I never considered this. :blank


----------



## xTKsaucex

Layla said:


> What would happen if Lori's baby died inside her, would it turn into a zombie and eat it's way out, great death right there


I asked my mate the exact same thing. We came to the conclusion that it would have no teeth or nails so thus couldn't actually harm her.


----------



## Xtraneous

Once it's born they see that it's a zombie and ****, but they still decide to keep it. Then it ends up growing up and one day it just brutally murders the whole group, lol.


----------



## stylicho

Actually, there was a slight flaw in the writing. The first series had the zombies showing some intelligence or recollection ie the girl picked up her doll, the zombies breaking the glass door with rocks, and the man's wife turning the doorknob. Since the first series the zombies have steadily decreased in reasoning lol. Like the zombie that was trying to get laurie through the windshield instead of the side window. It was tearing its face off to accomplish that. I kind of liked the original zombies, showing a hint of thought.


----------



## Layla

scooby said:


> I don't think the baby zombie would have the strength or teeth to do that. That would be crazy to see though.


I meant when the baby was grown more, but yeah, still would be tough, just trying to be creative with Lori's death Lol.



Xtraneous said:


> Once it's born they see that it's a zombie and ****, but they still decide to keep it. Then it ends up growing up and one day it just brutally murders the whole group, lol.


Or just brutally murders Carl, I would settle for that


----------



## Lateralus

I like where you guys are going though. As long as Lori and Carl meet their demise and get out of everyone's way.


----------



## AussiePea

Carl is frustratingly annoying. I loved that final ep though, finally some action!


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Knowbody

T dog_ (what the hell is is real name btw, When Rick calls him that name which he rarely does because no one speaks to him besides Dale and dale is dead I crack up)_. He needs to either have a major role next season or just die off


----------



## Bunyip

Knowbody said:


> T dog_ (what the hell is is real name btw, When Rick calls him that name which he rarely does because no one speaks to him besides Dale and dale is dead I crack up)_. He needs to either have a major role next season or just die off


Probably make 'em hook up with the new character.

Which would be abhorrent.


----------



## sanspants08

This show needs to come back, and rapidly. I'm in withdrawal.


----------



## Bunyip

sanspants08 said:


> This show needs to come back, and rapidly. I'm in withdrawal.


ikr

luckily I've been flaking out on the comics for a few months


----------



## JustThisGuy

SPOILER!


----------



## xTKsaucex

MindOverMood said:


>


----------



## Nefury

*From facebook:

The Walking Dead
*

* Production on The Walking Dead Season 3 officially kicks off today! Like this post if you can't wait for Season 3!*

yay


----------



## MrGilligan

I love the Walking Dead.  I've read all of the comics and have seen all of the episodes. I CAN'T WAIT for next season!! I hope Lori dies. It needs to happen soon... I'm so tired of that *****.


----------



## Bunyip

The weirdest thing for me is how much I love Andrea in the comics
and then she's so different in the show


----------



## vinylman

i found out it was originally a comic book a little after i started watching the show, during season 2. i can't wait for season 3 this fall.


----------



## Maiq

The next season is gonna be awesome. I'm so glad the added michone in! She's my favorite character in the comic


----------



## Maiq

Bunyip said:


> The weirdest thing for me is how much I love Andrea in the comics
> and then she's so different in the show


Yea I think a lot of them are like that to. Carl's such a little ***** in the show, Rick isn't as much of a bad***, Andrea is a ****, and they made the black guy a lot less relevant to the story (I know there not the same person also but I think its a little messed up they did that still). Although Daryl is a really cool character and I liked how shane was more involved in the story.


----------



## Bunyip

Maiq said:


> Yea I think a lot of them are like that to. Carl's such a little ***** in the show, Rick isn't as much of a bad***, Andrea is a ****, and they made the black guy a lot less relevant to the story (I know there not the same person also but I think its a little messed up they did that still). Although Daryl is a really cool character and I liked how shane was more involved in the story.


Ahhh true, Daryl _is_ awesome. 
Speaking of which, Carol was also pretty different. LOL. Pff. And the Sophia thing. -reminisces-
I mostly miss Rick being awesome, I must say. I blame him for Carl not being awesome. BAD PARENTING, IS WHAT. O;


----------



## MrGilligan

Bunyip said:


> The weirdest thing for me is how much I love Andrea in the comics
> and then she's so different in the show


I love Andrea in the show. Mostly because she keeps telling Lori off. ^_^


----------



## StressedJason

I watch the T.V show because I'm a fan of zombie flicks but some of the acting and forced drama makes me want to pull my hair out.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

Bunyip said:


> The weirdest thing for me is how much I love Andrea in the comics
> and then she's so different in the show


ditto. she became solid like a rock as time went own from the start of the comic.
andrea and the hunting rifle. those two could make there own spin off series.:yes


----------



## Bunyip

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> ditto. she became solid like a rock as time went own from the start of the comic.
> andrea and the hunting rifle. those two could make there own spin off series.:yes


It's just crazy, because she's so much more.... rational and helpful? In the show she's just like SCREW ALL YA'LL I'MMA THROW A FIT AND SIDE WITH SHANE AND HOW DARE SOMEONE NOT LET ME COMMIT SUICIDE!!1one!?


----------



## Just Lurking

*MEGA SPOILERS* *IN THIS POST!!*

I watched all 19 episodes last month.

Random thoughts:

- The first and second episodes were pretty slow, but it picked up fast after that and got me hooked.

- I thought they could have done a little more with the CDC and showing the government's response to the initial outbreak. The CDC only lasted one episode? Surely they could have done more with that.

- Along the same lines, I'd like to see more flashbacks to the outbreak and things that happened prior to it.

- The 'lost girl' storyline carried on for too long. At the same time though, I was totally caught off guard when she came out of the barn at the end of the mid-season break. One of the best scenes in the series, I thought, only outdone by all the action in Season 2's finale.

- Speaking of killing off characters, wow.. They sure don't hold back on that, do they? One moment they're here; the next, they're gone.. totally out of the blue. Amy (?) in the first season... Dale... Shane... Some major "oh, ****!!!" death scenes.

- I agree with what others have said here: Lori and Carl are really annoying. Their scenes just DRAG for me. "Can we get this over with please?" ...And the whole pregnancy thing, blah.

- Would it be possible for them to make "T-Dog" any more dull? Give this poor guy a personality.

- I really like Andrea and Daryl. Carol grew on me, too, during Season 2. Easily my favourite characters (probably in that order).

- I like the old farmer guy, too. Although, that's more to do with the actor than the character. I remember him as 'Sam Braun' in CSI. Every time I see him in this show, I'm picturing him as Sam Braun instead of whoever he is in the series.

- Character development has made for some slow scenes and episodes, but overall, I think they're handling the balance pretty well. That is, if you're producing a TV series, you don't want to go ALL OUT too fast or you'll run out of storylines and it'll get old, quickly... At the same time, you don't want to go too slow and hold back your good plot ideas (_Sarah Connor Chronicles_, anyone?). I think they're doing OK with that balance.

- They had better not SPLIT the third season!! I'm glad I waited to the end of the second season before starting to watch the series. I would NOT have appreciated the 3-4 month break.

*

(SPOILER BUFFER)*


----------



## Bunyip

-sees sarah conner chronicles reference-
.... tears


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

Bunyip said:


> -sees sarah conner chronicles reference-
> .... tears


pass that tissue please. another show that i felt like sending a angry profanity filled letter to the studio that created it for giving it the ax. wouldnt be the 1st time i did such.

nice tumblr. iam sorry  i had to thief the bear cubs having a knife fight pick. its just so worthy of being apart of my fav custom created t-shirt status.

another zombie treat. a short uk zombie series all mushed together into one big 2 1/2 hour long movie called deadset. very few people heard about this one in the u.s. i enjoyed it. think of the 28 days later rage infection but enfolding from a different location with different people. plus did you know there was a comic book from the 28 days later movies? i got it but have not read it yet.


----------



## Bunyip

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> pass that tissue please. another show that i felt like sending a angry profanity filled letter to the studio that created it for giving it the ax. wouldnt be the 1st time i did such.
> 
> nice tumblr. iam sorry  i had to thief the bear cubs having a knife fight pick. its just so worthy of being apart of my fav custom created t-shirt status.
> 
> another zombie treat. a short uk zombie series all mushed together into one big 2 1/2 hour long movie called deadset. very few people heard about this one in the u.s. i enjoyed it. think of the 28 days later rage infection but enfolding from a different location with different people. plus did you know there was a comic book from the 28 days later movies? i got it but have not read it yet.


-passes le tissue- It was so saddd, especially since they ACTED like they were defo doing a second season. *******os.

Thankkkkkkkkkkssss broha. I just reblog things, lol~ I agree, the knifefighting bearcubs are beautiful

I actually didn't know there was a comic for 28 Days Later
LOL
lameo that is what I am


----------



## MindOverMood

Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeit.


----------



## Charmeleon

I have Dish, AMC got dropped so no Walking Dead for me


----------



## MindOverMood

ExotikTamale said:


> I have Dish, AMC got dropped so no Walking Dead for me


Guess you'll just have to wait until they upload them here.


----------



## shelbster18

MindOverMood said:


> Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeit.


I just watched that whole thing. I couldn't resist. :yay:banana


----------



## CopadoMexicano

of course!


----------



## Killer2121

I'm excited for the new season. The end of season 2 was a bit dull for me.


----------



## vianna

Its starting sooooon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ali477

Yea im a massive walking dead fan i loved the first two series my favorite character is probably T dog and my least favorite is Lori (im just hoping she gets eaten by zombies every time she comes on the screen)


----------



## Twelve Keyz

yeah I started watching this show a while ago. Still gotta catch up on season 2. tbh the acting is pretty terrible. Or maybe it's the script idk. A lot of the effects are crappy too. But I still watch it for some reason... mainly for the plot I guess. I don't really care what happens to any of the characters because they all annoy me :lol

Whenever I watch an episode I can't help but think to myself "this show would be amazing if they did it right."


----------



## vianna

Twelve Keyz said:


> yeah I started watching this show a while ago. Still gotta catch up on season 2. tbh the acting is pretty terrible. Or maybe it's the script idk. A lot of the effects are crappy too. But I still watch it for some reason... mainly for the plot I guess. I don't really care what happens to any of the characters because they all annoy me :lol
> 
> Whenever I watch an episode I can't help but think to myself "this show would be amazing if they did it right."


blah blah blah blah blah


----------



## Twelve Keyz

vianna said:


> blah blah blah blah blah


hey, I still watch the show. It just could be done a lot better, that's all I'm sayin :stu


----------



## vianna

Twelve Keyz said:


> hey, I still watch the show. It just could be done a lot better, that's all I'm sayin :stu


i know !!!!!!!.:roll


----------



## estse

Issue 100 of the comic shocked me. I must have been high.


----------



## Samson22

my initial thought on this show were that i didn't think the zombie survival genre worked so well for a tv series and so far that is still my stance towards this show

2 seasons of paper thin characters (despite the shows character development attempts) i still don't see any reason to care about running around and putting themselves in danger.

staying on the farm for 12 episodes was definitely not the best idea for a show that is yet to establish itself as being good for more than just a few creative zombie kills.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

Mercurochrome said:


> Issue 100 of the comic shocked me. I must have been high.


speaking of which something i got to get back to. i was on #88 i believe. dammit now i got to skim through the whole thing as a refresher.


----------



## Monroee

I just finished the last episode of season two. I am so anxious for the next season! This show is so addicting. Hopefully those who read the comics won't give anything away, I didn't even know it was based off of comics lol. 

But I watched the clip on the last page of the next season.. I can't wait to know what is up with that woman who's got two chained walkers behind her. WTF is up with that? LOL.


----------



## Andre

Mercurochrome said:


> Issue 100 of the comic shocked me. I must have been high.


Why do you read them if they're boring? To sneer at the simplicity?


----------



## estse

Rufus said:


> Why do you read them if they're boring? To sneer at the simplicity?


Addiction to collecting and buying. It's worse than my addiction to lurking on SAS.


----------



## Andre

Mercurochrome said:


> Addiction to collecting and buying. It's worse than my addiction to lurking on SAS.


It would be fun if we could hang out and read comics.


----------



## estse

Rufus said:


> It would be fun if we could hang out and read comics.


We should open a comic shop and waste our lives in the mall!! At least, that's my dream. The world is going to be mallified by 2100 anyways.


----------



## godhelpme2

right here


----------



## MindOverMood

Holy ****!


----------



## AussiePea

MindOverMood said:


> Holy ****!


That's the kind of reply I like to see after an ep airs, excited to watch now!


----------



## Cloze

**** got real. That's all I'll say.


----------



## Killer2121

I was confused at the end. Who were those jail guys? Did Rick kill herschelle?


----------



## WhoDey85

I just finished watching season 2. I think what I'm most looking forward to is finding out what the hell that thing was that came out of the woods in front of Andrea in the last episode.


----------



## Zeppelin

Killer2121 said:


> I was confused at the end. Who were those jail guys? Did Rick kill herschelle?


Rick cut his leg off. It is unknown if he will live or not. But he had to do it since he got bit.

The people in the jail were inmates that have survived the jail zombies, but were never able to escape the jail since it was locked. I can't figure out why the black chick with the blonde girl has two pet zombies.

Also, I since trouble with the prison inmates because prisoners aren't generally nice people and I don't they would get along with a cop.


----------



## burrito

Was a good episode. Nice that they got off the farm ***SPOILERS*** and finally made it to the prison. I think for some reason they will let Herschel live in the show but I dont know about Lori. When the Governor and Michonne show up more in the next ep it will really get interesting.


----------



## sanspants08

I got kind of excited when Lori said she might have lost the baby.

/goes straight to hell.


----------



## FadeToOne

That was a brutal episode. Just crazy hacking and slashing. IDK, I would use a face mask or something so the blood and guts doesn't get on your face at least.


----------



## ShadyGFX

Season3, EP 1 was awesome!


----------



## scarpia

Killer2121 said:


> I was confused at the end. Who were those jail guys? Did Rick kill herschelle?


Inmates apparently. Rick cut off Hershel's leg to save him - people who get bit die. If the leg was removed maybe Hershel won't die.

Will the baby be a zombie???? We already saw a zombie baby in the remake of Dawn of the Dead.



Zeppelin said:


> Also, I since trouble with the prison inmates because prisoners aren't generally nice people and I don't they would get along with a cop.


I think that's the point. There is going to be a lot of conflict. Even the non-prisoners they have met have not been nice people. That's what happens when law and order and civilization break down.


----------



## Killer2121

scarpia said:


> Inmates apparently. Rick cut off Hershel's leg to save him - people who get bit die. If the leg was removed maybe Hershel won't die.
> 
> Will the baby be a zombie???? We already saw a zombie baby in the remake of Dawn of the Dead.


That reminds me, what was Lorie saying about everyone being infected? At what point was that revealed?



Zeppelin said:


> Rick cut his leg off. It is unknown if he will live or not. But he had to do it since he got bit.
> 
> The people in the jail were inmates that have survived the jail zombies, but were never able to escape the jail since it was locked. I can't figure out why the black chick with the blonde girl has two pet zombies.
> 
> Also, I since trouble with the prison inmates because prisoners aren't generally nice people and I don't they would get along with a cop.


The black girl has two pet zombies to repel other zombies away I think, they can't smell her?


----------



## Still Waters

Killer2121 said:


> That reminds me, what was Lorie saying about everyone being infected? At what point was that revealed?
> 
> The black girl has two pet zombies to repel other zombies away I think, they can't smell her?


Didn't they find out everyone's already infected when Shane was killed and immediately turned into a walker??

I REALLY wish they'd explain why she carries those two with her - I really can't see the point -It would be nothing but aggravation to drag them around everywhere and she's got enough to handle with beheading everybody.


----------



## ShadyGFX

Still Waters said:


> Didn't they find out everyone's already infected when Shane was killed and immediately turned into a walker??
> 
> I REALLY wish they'd explain why she carries those two with her - I really can't see the point -It would be nothing but aggravation to drag them around everywhere and she's got enough to handle with beheading everybody.


She uses them to carry equipment. She puts her bags on them so she can take more supplies.


----------



## AussiePea

ShadyGFX said:


> She uses them to carry equipment. She puts her bags on them so she can take more supplies.


Yep, she uses them as mules.

Was about time the serious grew some balls, and boy were they big hairy ones! So pumped for the rest of the season!


----------



## Meli24R

The premiere got me so excited for this season. It looks so much more exciting than s2. I can't wait until next week!

Pretty cool music video I found


----------



## Monroee

ShadyGFX said:


> She uses them to carry equipment. She puts her bags on them so she can take more supplies.


Is that confirmed as the reason? It was the only reason I could think of, too. At first I thought it was to disguise her smell but that doesn't make sense, if that was the case than they would all be perfectly safe if they were around a whole bunch of walkers but they aren't.

I'm hoping to god that Lori's baby is a zombie baby. Since they are all infected, there _must_ be something strange that happens with the baby.


----------



## ShadyGFX

Monroee said:


> Is that confirmed as the reason? It was the only reason I could think of, too. At first I thought it was to disguise her smell but that doesn't make sense, if that was the case than they would all be perfectly safe if they were around a whole bunch of walkers but they aren't.
> 
> I'm hoping to god that Lori's baby is a zombie baby. Since they are all infected, there _must_ be something strange that happens with the baby.


Yeh I saw the bags on the zombies. What if the baby is immune? Like it adapted to deal with the disease in the womb? Just a thought lol


----------



## godhelpme2

i wish there was a real zombie apocalypse, that'd make life more interesting to say the least


----------



## rawfulz

Killer2121 said:


> That reminds me, what was Lorie saying about everyone being infected? At what point was that revealed?


 Jenner whispers it in Rick's ear at the end of the season 1 finale. Rick finally tells everyone in the season 2 finale.


----------



## Sunshine009

godhelpme2 said:


> i wish there was a real zombie apocalypse, that'd make life more interesting to say the least


Fantasy game playing out now: http://humansvszombies.org/

Bible reference for future zombies?????

Revelation 9:6
During those days men will seek death, but will not find it; they will long to die, but death will elude them.

*Revelation 9 *

New International Version (NIV)

9 The fifth angel sounded his trumpet, and I saw a star that had fallen from the sky to the earth. The star was given the key to the shaft of the Abyss. 2 When he opened the Abyss, smoke rose from it like the smoke from a gigantic furnace. The sun and sky were darkened by the smoke from the Abyss. 3 And out of the smoke locusts came down on the earth and were given power like that of scorpions of the earth. 4 They were told not to harm the grass of the earth or any plant or tree, but only those people who did not have the seal of God on their foreheads. 5 They were not allowed to kill them but only to torture them for five months. And the agony they suffered was like that of the sting of a scorpion when it strikes. 6 During those days people will seek death but will not find it; they will long to die, but death will elude them.


----------



## Killer2121

rawfulz said:


> Jenner whispers it in Rick's ear at the end of the season 1 finale. Rick finally tells everyone in the season 2 finale.


Oh yea I remember now.

Since they are all infected, shouldn't they be progressively turning into zombies? Or does that happen when they die


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

The body count for that season opener was off the charts.


----------



## F1X3R

Still Waters said:


> I REALLY wish they'd explain why she carries those two with her - I really can't see the point -It would be nothing but aggravation to drag them around everywhere and she's got enough to handle with beheading everybody.


I'm thinking that being with two "tamed" zombies somehow deters other zombies, enabling her to survive on her own. Otherwise, she probably would have had to be on the run at some point and leave them behind.

Maybe they are fooled by her zombies not being in attack mode around her.


----------



## sanspants08

Still Waters said:


> Didn't they find out everyone's already infected when Shane was killed and immediately turned into a walker??
> 
> I REALLY wish they'd explain why she carries those two with her - I really can't see the point -It would be nothing but aggravation to drag them around everywhere and she's got enough to handle with beheading everybody.


Thanks for asking. I was wondering the same thing outta nowhere, like 10 minutes ago lol.

*From The Walking Dead Community, as posted as a "spoiler": *

_"The walkers mask her smell. The cloak and hood are covered in walker blood and gore to further mask her scent. The walkers are her boyfriend and his best friends. She cut off their arms and lower jaws to render them harmless to her."_

Find it here:

http://www.roamersandlurkers.com/topic/3335-why-does-michonne-keep-walkers-on-chains/


----------



## rawfulz

Killer2121 said:


> Oh yea I remember now.
> 
> Since they are all infected, shouldn't they be progressively turning into zombies? Or does that happen when they die


 It only happens after they've died or been infected by a bite/scratch.


----------



## Nevermind0

godhelpme2 said:


> i wish there was a real zombie apocalypse, that'd make life more interesting to say the least


I don't know why but i laugh and picture people who say this as the ones who would probably just hide and end up dying from starvation or some petty disease.


----------



## GD8

I've seen every ep of the show and read every issue of the comics up until issue 100, started reading them a year or so before they announced the show. Kinda done with the comics now, I'm not easily offended but issue 100 was just violence for the sake of violence and that's just bad writing. Instead of using actual character development to make you hate the new villain they just had him do something ridiculously violent and ****ed up right off the bat (no pun intended lol) and that's lazy as hell, not to mention they're basically just rehashing the governor arc.


----------



## WD3

I wonder if Rick is going to kill the prisoners tonight just like he did in the Bar.


----------



## Monroee

ShadyGFX said:


> What if the baby is immune? Like it adapted to deal with the disease in the womb? Just a thought lol


That's another interesting scenario. Although it wouldn't be as thrilling as a zombie baby. Haha.



WD3 said:


> I wonder if Rick is going to kill the prisoners tonight just like he did in the Bar.


I'm hoping they don't just go all "friendly" and the group gets bigger. We need some drama.


----------



## Nevermind0

WD3 said:


> I wonder if Rick is going to kill the prisoners tonight just like he did in the Bar.


He could probably keep at least one or two of them as a slave and part time zombie bait.


----------



## ShadyGFX

If it were me, I'd kill or kick out the prisoners. To look out for my pregnant wife and my group. Having un-trustworthy prisoners around is just a bad idea. Plus, more mouths to feed.


----------



## lyric

I just watched the first episode of this show to see what the hype was. I don't see what separates it from anything else that's been done in the zombie genre. The direction and writing are excellent though. I might keep watching if someone here can convince me it's worth it.


----------



## ShadyGFX

lyric said:


> I just watched the first episode of this show to see what the hype was. I don't see what separates it from anything else that's been done in the zombie genre. The direction and writing are excellent though. I might keep watching if someone here can convince me it's worth it.


I love the show. For me, the story just doesn't get stale. Everytime I think I know what's going to happen, they suprise me.


----------



## Nevermind0

lyric said:


> I just watched the first episode of this show to see what the hype was. I don't see what separates it from anything else that's been done in the zombie genre. The direction and writing are excellent though. I might keep watching if someone here can convince me it's worth it.


You said it, the direction and writing are excellent, other than that there are many twists in the plots that are kind of shocking. Also the characters can die, other than Rick they all seem to be at risk for death and that is something a lot of other shows don't do. Just watch two episodes more and i think you will like it a lot more.


----------



## WD3

lyric said:


> I just watched the first episode of this show to see what the hype was. I don't see what separates it from anything else that's been done in the zombie genre. The direction and writing are excellent though. I might keep watching if someone here can convince me it's worth it.


I think what separates it the is the fact that it is the most believable story and scenario I have seen in the the zombie genre.

It also keeps you surprised and provides action, drama, suspense, love, and even some comedy. The show really delivers.


----------



## Monroee

Nevermind0 said:


> He could probably keep at least one or two of them as a slave and part time zombie bait.


Keep one or two in case they need to pull another Otis situation. Can't lie, that was one resourceful move on Shane's part.


----------



## olschool

the prison part sotrta reminded me of the origiinal dawn of the dead


----------



## bg09

in.
hopefully dat heirshel still lives man, but its not looking good for him


----------



## olschool

ithat part wear hershal gets leg sawed off reminds me of the original day of the dead lol- my gues is hershel will die


----------



## Monroee

bg09 said:


> in.
> hopefully dat heirshel still lives man, but its not looking good for him


I don't see how it's going to work out with Hirshel unless they find him some way to be mobile. How's he gonna run from walkers? They can't carry him around. Without a wheelchair powered by a gas engine, I don't see how he can last. Unless they bunker down in the prison forever, in which that'd be a boring show. They can't bunker down like they did on the farm, it got boring.


----------



## GD8

Monroee said:


> I don't see how it's going to work out with Hirshel unless they find him some way to be mobile. How's he gonna run from walkers? They can't carry him around. Without a wheelchair powered by a gas engine, I don't see how he can last. Unless they bunker down in the prison forever, in which that'd be a boring show. They can't bunker down like they did on the farm, it got boring.


in the comics they were at the prison much longer than they were at the farm so...


----------



## olschool

Monroee said:


> I don't see how it's going to work out with Hirshel unless they find him some way to be mobile. How's he gonna run from walkers? They can't carry him around. Without a wheelchair powered by a gas engine, I don't see how he can last. Unless they bunker down in the prison forever, in which that'd be a boring show. They can't bunker down like they did on the farm, it got boring.


prison is the ideal place to hide with the fence and all, jail cells to put problem memebers of the group or outsiders, all they need is food,


----------



## Monroee

GD8 said:


> in the comics they were at the prison much longer than they were at the farm so...


Damn..

I know it's the ideal place, I'm just concerned that it might get boring. The farm, even being open to attack, got to be boring real fast. So being fenced in with no attacks possible? I'm wondering how they will keep it exciting.


----------



## GD8

Monroee said:


> Damn..
> 
> I know it's the ideal place, I'm just concerned that it might get boring. The farm, even being open to attack, got to be boring real fast. So being fenced in with no attacks possible? I'm wondering how they will keep it exciting.


The zombies aren't gonna be the main conflict, The Governor will be, so it's not gonna be the same as the farm.

In the comics zombies were pretty much just hurdles after they left the farm, the real focus of the walking dead is the human vs human conflict. That's pretty much the only thing keeping it from being boring lol.


----------



## godhelpme2

Nevermind0 said:


> I don't know why but i laugh and picture people who say this as the ones who would probably just hide and end up dying from starvation or some petty disease.


probably


----------



## Monroee

GD8 said:


> The zombies aren't gonna be the main conflict, The Governor will be, so it's not gonna be the same as the farm.


Ah, be careful not to slip any spoilers at us. lol!



> In the comics zombies were pretty much just hurdles after they left the farm, the real focus of the walking dead is the human vs human conflict. That's pretty much the only thing keeping it from being boring lol.


Yes, I see that now, after this last ep.

So *"episode spoiler"*

Me and my brother were so ecstatically happy when Rick cleaved that stupid guy's head in half. It was the most EPIC scene yet in the whole series. The whole time we were saying how much we just wanted Rick to kill this guy, no way did I expect it to happen so suddenly like that. Although I was really sad when he didn't let the young guy back in when he ran outside. Rick's morality is really getting clouded over now.


----------



## MindOverMood

The Spanish guy could of been the new Shane, too bad


----------



## Nevermind0

****S3E2 SPOILER****

I have a theory that the person in the woods watching Carol is one of the Governor's men who is walking around, which is how they find Andrea and Michonne, and later lets the Governor know that there are people living in the prison. When Andrea tells the Governor that she was with a group, that leads to the Governor coming to the prison and confronting Rick.

Friend thinks it's Merle.


----------



## Killer2121

Lolwut at Rick's reaction to Lorie at the end? Is there any significance to that?


----------



## Zeppelin

Nevermind0 said:


> ****S3E2 SPOILER****
> 
> I have a theory that the person in the woods watching Carol is one of the Governor's men who is walking around, which is how they find Andrea and Michonne, and later lets the Governor know that there are people living in the prison. When Andrea tells the Governor that she was with a group, that leads to the Governor coming to the prison and confronting Rick.
> 
> Friend thinks it's Merle.


I have a simile theory that the guy in the woods is the governors man dafter seeing the preview for next weeks episode. Except i think Merle is dead, but I want him to come back.

Also, Rick made the right choice for killing that inmate. But if i was there, I don't think I would have tried to save Hershel just because I think that the infection would have spread faster than they could cut off his leg in real life.

Also, I would either kick or out or kill the rest of the prisoners. Can't risk having them around especially with the women and the rest of the people.


----------



## Meli24R

Zeppelin said:


> I have a simile theory that the guy in the woods is the governors man dafter seeing the preview for next weeks episode. Except i think Merle is dead, but I want him to come back.


*Spoiler* Isn't Merle in the preview for next week's ep? I could've sworn that was him in the very last shot. Unless Darryl is hallucinating and seeing him again or something, the trailer pretty much gave away that he's alive.

Anyways another great episode! I feel this season is going to be better than the last. I like the prison setting better than the farm and all the conflict was with Shane last season and personally I found him pretty obnoxious. He wasn't even a character that I enjoyed hating. 
I think the writers are trying to make Lori more likable. At least now she admits that she was being a ****ty wife and mother lol.


----------



## GD8

MindOverMood said:


> The Spanish guy could of been the new Shane, too bad


I thought they were gonna kick him out and he'd end up joining the governor's group but nope lol



Meli24R said:


> *Spoiler* Isn't Merle in the preview for next week's ep? I could've sworn that was him in the very last shot. Unless Darryl is hallucinating and seeing him again or something, the trailer pretty much gave away that he's alive.
> 
> Anyways another great episode! I feel this season is going to be better than the last. I like the prison setting better than the farm and all the conflict was with Shane last season and personally I found him pretty obnoxious. He wasn't even a character that I enjoyed hating.
> I think the writers are trying to make Lori more likable. At least now she admits that she was being a ****ty wife and mother lol.


the governor was the only recognizable character I saw in the previews (besides michonne and andrea)


----------



## FadeToOne

lol. Rick can't just go around killing people like that. He might be doing it to protect the others, but he is totally crazy too. I think the human morality of the group died with Dale, now they are just animals trying to survive.


----------



## Unknown88

So I finally got to watch the new episode, I am so glad this show is back  

I thought it was a stupid idea of them to bring the only one with some sort of medical training in to help clear zombies. I had this bad feeling he'd get bitten, and was right. I have never read the comics so I don't have any idea what is being used from them, I just like to guess stuff.


----------



## Meli24R

GD8 said:


> the governor was the only recognizable character I saw in the previews (besides michonne and andrea)


well this is the shot I'm talking about
[Spoiler=preview]







looks like him to me[/Spoiler]


----------



## GD8

Meli24R said:


> well this is the shot I'm talking about, looks like him to me.
> [Spoiler=preview]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/Spoiler]


Ah yeah you're right, must have missed that


----------



## sanspants08

FadeToOne said:


> lol. Rick can't just go around killing people like that. He might be doing it to protect the others, but he is totally crazy too. I think the human morality of the group died with Dale, now they are just animals trying to survive.


I'm hoping the human morality comes from Daryl, since he's the least likely person. That and he's gonna have to choose between the group and Merle, if Merle shows up and plays the brother loyalty card.


----------



## AussiePea

Merle will be out for revenge and his brother will turn sides with him I reckon. Rick is stuffed lol.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

No holding back this season. Very gruesome. I love it.


----------



## sanspants08

Anybody notice the way Beth Greene is looking at Carl? She's like 17 and he's like 12. WTF.:sus


----------



## Still Waters

sanspants08 said:


> Anybody notice the way Beth Greene is looking at Carl? She's like 17 and he's like 12. WTF.:sus


I took it as he has a crush on her and she realizes it and is just trying to be nice about it? - Maybe she's a bit naive that's whats going on but Hershel seemed to know it - he quickly ushered Carl out of that cell.


----------



## Nevermind0

FadeToOne said:


> lol. Rick can't just go around killing people like that. He might be doing it to protect the others, but he is totally crazy too. I think the human morality of the group died with Dale, now they are just animals trying to survive.


Both the prison leader who he personally killed and the guy with the bat who he chased and locked out into a yard _clearly_ showed hostility towards the group. Maybe you didn't notice but the guy with the bat made a move as if he wanted to swing the bat at Rick but decided not to, then he ran away which made it far worse. I think the bat guy might have been spared if he didn't run away.

He is not crazy if you consider what i said because hostility means potential threat and the group can not afford threats of any kind. :roll



AussiePea said:


> Merle will be out for revenge and his brother will turn sides with him I reckon. Rick is stuffed lol.


What do you mean by "turn sides with him"? do you mean Daryl will side with the group and against Merle?


----------



## PitaMe

I'm glad Rick killed those two prisoners in the last episode. I was hoping he wasn't going to keep them alive just because he was trying to be nice, they were jerks and put the group in jeopardy. Maybe he's not going to be so lenient this season (I hated Shane and thought he should have been killed off way before he was). Anywho, this season is looking good, I also like how Carl has become some little badass


----------



## Still Waters

^Bat guy was in shock because he just witnessed Rick kill the other prisoner he'd been locked up with.- Of course his first knee jerk reaction was to seek revenge,BUT he restrained himself -I don't think he deserved to die. Rick's getting a little trigger happy-yet another reason Hershel needs to pull through so he can balance the dynamics out a little.


----------



## AussiePea

Nevermind0 said:


> Both the prison leader who he personally killed and the guy with the bat who he chased and locked out into a yard _clearly_ showed hostility towards the group. Maybe you didn't notice but the guy with the bat made a move as if he wanted to swing the bat at Rick but decided not to, then he ran away which made it far worse. I think the bat guy might have been spared if he didn't run away.
> 
> He is not crazy if you consider what i said because hostility means potential threat and the group can not afford threats of any kind. :roll
> 
> What do you mean by "turn sides with him"? do you mean Daryl will side with the group and against Merle?


No I think he will side with Merle in time, perhaps through choice, perhaps not. But something will be happening!


----------



## Nevermind0

Still Waters said:


> ^Bat guy was in shock because he just witnessed Rick kill the other prisoner he'd been locked up with.- Of course his first knee jerk reaction was to seek revenge,BUT he restrained himself -I don't think he deserved to die. Rick's getting a little trigger happy-yet another reason Hershel needs to pull through so he can balance the dynamics out a little.


Good point, i can't remember if bat guy saw how the prison leader pushed the zombie into Rick but i doubt it. I think that bat guy running away sort of implied he wasn't going to join Rick's group so therefore he was going to be against Rick's group.


----------



## Dragonfly2

What does anybody think about Lori's baby? Do you think it's doomed like the rest of them or maybe a new breed if you will?


----------



## GD8

Dragonfly2 said:


> What does anybody think about Lori's baby? Do you think it's doomed like the rest of them or maybe a new breed if you will?


if they follow the comic books then nothing interesting will happen to it, if they don't and make it some stupid zombie baby then the show will have jumped the shark


----------



## Nevermind0

****S3E3 SPOILERS****

Ok so the Gov and the gang look very tough, although it seems obvious that the vast majority of the community are unaware, or perhaps just happy to look the other way, that the Gov isn't a good person. He went out of his way to go kill the stranded soldiers for the weapons and supplies apparently.

I'm almost sure that when the Gov and the gang came back from killing the soldiers he whispered "Wells" (the pilot's name) to both Merle and the scientist and later on it turns out the pilot's head was at the top water tank.

Any theories on what sort of experiment they're doing? i think it might be to "cure" the walkers since just before the Gov went into the water tank room he looked closely to a picture of his wife and daughter (can't confirm it's his wife and daughter but come on) so i'm guessing that their heads were in there too.


----------



## Monroee

Nevermind0 said:


> Any theories on what sort of experiment they're doing? i think it might be to "cure" the walkers since just before the Gov went into the water tank room he looked closely to a picture of his wife and daughter (can't confirm it's his wife and daughter but come on) so i'm guessing that their heads were in there too.


I'd also think it could be that they are trying to cure them.. because the scientist said that they were thinking that the walkers might have memories of who they were before.


----------



## False Protagonist

I started watching mid-Season 2 and it took me a while to recognize the actress who plays Maggie. She looked familiar then one day I realized it was Bela :shock

But yeah, I like it. And I'm not really into zombies.


----------



## sanspants08

Was it just me, or did the Gov's daughter look a lot like the woman lying presumably naked on his bed? 

The room full of heads was :eek. But besides that, the Gov has to be wondering the obvious--like how can a head live outside the body to start with.


----------



## Dragonfly2

Ok so the governor has a secret head room and Andrea should really trust Machione's instincts


----------



## GD8

Was kinda disappointed with this version of the governor at first but the military base scene was very governor-y, this season's probably gonna be the best so far. The prison was the best story arc in the comics so it'd be hard to **** it up. 

The heads in tanks thing is kinda lame though, in the comics they were just his "TV" and he wasn't trying to find a cure or anything. His daughter was also a walker and he'd feed her random people which was kinda interesting in my opinion.


----------



## sanspants08

GD8 said:


> Was kinda disappointed with this version of the governor at first but the military base scene was very governor-y, this season's probably gonna be the best so far. The prison was the best story arc in the comics so it'd be hard to **** it up.
> 
> The heads in tanks thing is kinda lame though, in the comics they were just his "TV" and he wasn't trying to find a cure or anything. His daughter was also a walker and he'd feed her random people which was kinda interesting in my opinion.


Agreed. The part where the gov and his band of badasses manages to kill the real soldiers without them firing a shot though, that didn't seem too realistic...


----------



## GD8

sanspants08 said:


> Agreed. The part where the gov and his band of badasses manages to kill the real soldiers without them firing a shot though, that didn't seem too realistic...


Yeah they could have easily killed the governor at the very least but meh it's a show about zombies so you gotta suspend disbelief sometimes lol


----------



## Zeppelin

sanspants08 said:


> Agreed. The part where the gov and his band of badasses manages to kill the real soldiers without them firing a shot though, that didn't seem too realistic...


The soldiers let there gaurd down and were surrounded anyways. Even if they got a couple of shots off I don't think they would have lasted long. But I agree, it wasn't too realistic. Somebody needs to kill the governer, and I have an odd feeling that's its going to be Merrial. I can't believe that they brought him back.


----------



## Unknown88

Zeppelin said:


> The soldiers let there gaurd down and were surrounded anyways. Even if they got a couple of shots off I don't think they would have lasted long. But I agree, it wasn't too realistic. Somebody needs to kill the governer, and I have an odd feeling that's its going to be Merrial. I can't believe that they brought him back.


I always thought it was obvious they would bring Merle back, why would they leave him alive otherwise?

I wondered how the soldiers didn't seem to kill the Governor, they were outnumbered but they could have taken him at least.

The room with the heads was creepy.


----------



## sanspants08

GD8 said:


> Yeah they could have easily killed the governor at the very least but meh it's a show about zombies so you gotta suspend disbelief sometimes lol


Haha yep.



Zeppelin said:


> The soldiers let there gaurd down and were surrounded anyways. Even if they got a couple of shots off I don't think they would have lasted long. But I agree, it wasn't too realistic. Somebody needs to kill the governer, and I have an odd feeling that's its going to be Merrial. I can't believe that they brought him back.


Merle killing the Governor? That would kick *** ! Though I think Daryl will eventually be the one to kill his own brother. Merle will try to get back at Rick through Daryl, and Daryl may side with him at first...MAYBE lol.

What do you think?


----------



## Zeppelin

sanspants08 said:


> Haha yep.
> 
> Merle killing the Governor? That would kick *** ! Though I think Daryl will eventually be the one to kill his own brother. Merle will try to get back at Rick through Daryl, and Daryl may side with him at first...MAYBE lol.
> 
> What do you think?


I think Merle is not a good character, but I think he cares for that blonde girl ( I don't know her name yet and I've watched the show since the start lol) and his brother Daryl. So I think he would help them out. However, I think he wants to kill Rick. So I wonder what he would do. I think Daryl looks up to his brother but also realizes that his brother isn't a good guy, so I think he will end up helping Ricks group over his brother. I think Merle is going to have a somewhat honorable death for some reason.

What I can't figure out, is what was the governer and the scientist doing to those zombies, and why did they have zombie heads in the jars? It reminded me of futuram.


----------



## whattothink

So there were three heads in each aquarium, but the one with the pilot they just killed only had one. Makes me think that maybe there's two more spots for blondie and the sword chick.

Overall I am enjoying this season almost as much as the first. So far, it's much, much better than season 2.


----------



## whattothink

sanspants08 said:


> I'm hoping the human morality comes from Daryl, since he's the least likely person. That and he's gonna have to choose between the group and Merle, if Merle shows up and plays the brother loyalty card.


On the contrary, I think Daryl shows more morality than most of the group members. Yeah, his meet-up with his brother will be good. I have a feeling that when it comes down to it, Daryl will choose his new-found morality over his amoral blood.


----------



## sanspants08

Zeppelin said:


> I think Merle is not a good character, but I think he cares for that blonde girl ( I don't know her name yet and I've watched the show since the start lol) and his brother Daryl. So I think he would help them out. However, I think he wants to kill Rick. So I wonder what he would do. I think Daryl looks up to his brother but also realizes that his brother isn't a good guy, so I think he will end up helping Ricks group over his brother. I think Merle is going to have a somewhat honorable death for some reason.
> 
> What I can't figure out, is what was the governer and the scientist doing to those zombies, and why did they have zombie heads in the jars? It reminded me of futuram.


Haha I made the Futurama connection too. I think Merle is a great character though. So far there's not much depth to the guy but I think he has great potential. For now he has to obey the Gov's commands but you know he's not going to put up with that for too long.


----------



## sanspants08

whattothink said:


> On the contrary, I think Daryl shows more morality than most of the group members. Yeah, his meet-up with his brother will be good. I have a feeling that when it comes down to it, Daryl will choose his new-found morality over his amoral blood.


Yeah, I think that's the basic conclusion...He can't really side with Merle permanently and depart from the group because his role in the group gives him a purpose he'd never had before (right-hand-man to Rick, protector and partner of Carol, etc). What I meant is that he's written into the series as the devil-may-care bad ***, which is why we enjoy seeing him taking the moral high ground. We say, "Daryl did that? Cool!"


----------



## Paramecium

I love it, watched every episode. But I think 2nd season was poor and boring. I was about to let it go. Then it became better and finally the 3rd season is doing great for now.

*Note:* Carl: This kiddo gets on my nerves so hard.


----------



## And1 ellis

I'm up to volume 10 with the comics and I've watched every episode, I love it and I think it's the best show on TV closely followed game of thrones!


----------



## scarpia

sanspants08 said:


> Agreed. The part where the gov and his band of badasses manages to kill the real soldiers without them firing a shot though, that didn't seem too realistic...


This is a show about a zombie apocalypse so I give it a pass on some things.


----------



## Nevermind0

whattothink said:


> So there were three heads in each aquarium, but the one with the pilot they just killed only had one. Makes me think that maybe there's two more spots for blondie and the sword chick.
> 
> Overall I am enjoying this season almost as much as the first. So far, it's much, much better than season 2.


I highly doubt that Andrea and Michonne will both be killed before they have the chance to meet up with Rick's group. I can't see that happening at all. Although i'm sure that at least one of the main character's head will end up in the tank eventually.

Sunday can't come soon enough...


----------



## Zeppelin

sanspants08 said:


> Haha I made the Futurama connection too. I think Merle is a great character though. So far there's not much depth to the guy but I think he has great potential. For now he has to obey the Gov's commands but you know he's not going to put up with that for too long.


I think he is a great character too. I just meant that he wasn't a good guy. He seems to be a bad guy, but I think he will change.


----------



## sanspants08

Zeppelin said:


> I think he is a great character too. I just meant that he wasn't a good guy. He seems to be a bad guy, but I think he will change.


Ah, right. You think he'll fight alongside Rick? I think he will...eventually...because Daryl will choose his own allegiance to the group over his brother. Then Merle will have to choose to play nice with Rick so he doesn't lose Daryl again.

It's gonna be cool to see Merle mess up some bad guys. He's a serious badass for whooping T-Dog back on the roof in the first season.


----------



## A SAD Finn

It's one of the best tv-shows I've seen. If FOX hadn't launched it's own channel here in Finland it could have taken forever for the show to appear in any of our major channels.


----------



## transitory

Yeah, The Walking Dead is amazing! I'm glad they started to show Season 3 so soon here.


----------



## Malek

I still like Daryl and Glenn more, but after watching Rick deal with that threat so quick and decisively, it really made me appreciate his character more, man he is becoming jaded. I'm addicted to this show, escapism is bliss. :clap


----------



## KramersHalfSister

Wow, they're not playing around this season. Rick is definitely more aggressive and not afraid to do what needs to be done. All the episodes this season have kept me on the edge of my seat but damn, this episode I just watched blew my mind. I did NOT see that coming. I was :cry like a baby at the end lol.


----------



## Zeppelin

KramersHalfSister said:


> Wow, they're not playing around this season. Rick is definitely more aggressive and not afraid to do what needs to be done. All the episodes this season have kept me on the edge of my seat but damn, this episode I just watch blew my mind. I did NOT see that coming. I was :cry like a baby at the end lol.


I did not see it coming either. Wow.


----------



## feelingfire

My favorite is Glenn because he's so calm, smart, caring and so cute.

I couldn't believe tonight's episode! Lori is so dumb!


----------



## KramersHalfSister

Zeppelin said:


> I did not see it coming either. Wow.


All that's happened so far and were only 3 episodes in :lol



feelingfire said:


> My favorite is Glenn because he's so calm, smart, caring and so cute.
> 
> I couldn't believe tonight's episode! Lori is so dumb!


Yeah, I didn't understand why she didn't have the baby the natural way. Am I missing something? :con


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

ricks reaction when looking at carls subtle traumatized demeanor - powerful !!!

got to admit i thought this was going to be a sleeper episode. at first i was really not liking the different paths taken with the survivors for the show compared to the comic but i thought what they did with lori was pretty creative and allot more dramatic. 

a lil sad about t-dog. more than what i thought i would be. i mean.......come on.....you know it was going to happen. that train is never late  still wish they would have given him a real name at least instead of the early 90's hood gangster flick crypt & blood affiliated street name they decided on.


----------



## MindOverMood

The flashback before Carl had to shoot his mother started to get my eyes watery and then Rick finding out that Lori had died really hit me hard.


----------



## dave420

amazing episode tonight, reminded me why I love this show. very sad episode.


----------



## Meli24R

KramersHalfSister said:


> Yeah, I didn't understand why she didn't have the baby the natural way. Am I missing something? :con


Well the baby was likely breached(turned so that the feet would come out first) and a c-section had to be done. It was revealed that she had to have a c-section with Carl and I believe that's why Carol was practicing a c-section on one of the walkers earlier on. 
If it were me, I don't think I'd want my baby to be born into that kind of world..especially without me. I just can't see it surviving for long.
It was freakin sad as hell though..and Carl having to shoot her and also Rick's reaction that was the first time this show made me teary eyed.
I think the kid who plays Carl has improved a lot. I really wasn't impressed with his acting the first two seasons, but he was great tonight.

This episode blew me away.


----------



## AussiePea

Really powerful ep, they are not messing around this season, it's brutal and to the point. That baby is going to be a nuisance though...


----------



## sanspants08

I couldn't believe Carl actually did the C-section. That in itself was hard to watch or think about. I mean really, would you gut your own mother? I'd say no way, that's my mom...and if she loses the pregnancy, she'll get over it. She can always get pregnant again, whereas once she's dead, there's no coming back...

Which is a good thing, but still lol.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

sanspants08 said:


> I couldn't believe Carl actually did the C-section. That in itself was hard to watch or think about. I mean really, would you gut your own mother? *I'd say no way, that's my mom...and if she loses the pregnancy, she'll get over it. She can always get pregnant again, whereas once she's dead, there's no coming back...*
> 
> Which is a good thing, but still lol.


when i started reviewing the episode from a more realistic view these were my thoughts exactly. really by that choice she created even more problems. 
1. a traumatized son 
2. grief stricken husband
3. one less able bodied person for the group.
4. a baby without a lactating women.

but in their universe tv show ratings are the gods that determine peoples fates.


----------



## Still Waters

Carl didn't perform the C-section -the girl did (can never remember her name)
Lori wasn't dilating so a C-section was necessary
Carl should NOT have been the one to shoot her though -the girl should have been the one to do that. Rick is going to blame himself on this one,if he hadn't thrown the prisoner to the walkers,the guy wouldn't have been seeking revenge. Love this show!


----------



## Primordial Loop

Anyone know where I can stream season 3 episodes online?


----------



## GD8

I thought this was just gonna be a filler ep but it turned out pretty good. I actually liked the way they killed off lori better than how they did it in the comics, it was way more emotional like this. It is kinda stupid that they would choose the baby over laurie because they basically replaced an able bodied person with a useless burden but it's TV so they pretty much have to do whatever's more dramatic/interesting.



Primordial Loop said:


> Anyone know where I can stream season 3 episodes online?


just torrent them lol


----------



## Primordial Loop

GD8 said:


> just torrent them lol


I'm trying to stay away from torrents since I'm not exactly on my own network.


----------



## MindOverMood

Primordial Loop said:


> I'm trying to stay away from torrents since I'm not exactly on my own network.


http://watchseries.eu/serie/the_walking_dead


----------



## sanspants08

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> when i started reviewing the episode from a more realistic view these were my thoughts exactly. really by that choice she created even more problems.
> 1. a traumatized son
> 2. grief stricken husband
> 3. one less able bodied person for the group.
> 4. a baby without a lactating women.
> 
> but in their universe tv show ratings are the gods that determine peoples fates.


Amen.

The Lori haters can certainly revel in this though: Even in her final moment, she screws up everything.

Gore is handled strangely on this show, don't you think? Poor T-Dog, we have to see him get ripped apart before we even know his actual name. But we don't even see Lori get shot. I'm glad for that...but still. I guess part of the suspense is in wondering how much blood we're gonna see.


----------



## Primordial Loop

MindOverMood said:


> http://watchseries.eu/serie/the_walking_dead











In return, all of my gratitude. All of it.


----------



## scarpia

At the rate they are killing characters there won't be anyone left for another season. It is remining me of that movie The Grey.


----------



## vianna

i cant believe that happened already


----------



## Unknown88

I just saw it, I am so shocked they killed Lori! I hated Lori! But I felt sorry for Carl for losing his mother.

How are they going to feed this baby though? I doubt there's much formula around and the only woman who could breastfeed it is now dead.


----------



## Zeppelin

Whatever happened to the woman with the buzz cut and the two inmates? I kind of lost track with everything that went on in the episode?


----------



## ShadyGFX

Unknown88 said:


> I just saw it, I am so shocked they killed Lori! I hated Lori! But I felt sorry for Carl for losing his mother.
> 
> How are they going to feed this baby though? I doubt there's much formula around and the only woman who could breastfeed it is now dead.


Ikr? I didn't want them to kill off T-dog, so that's a shame. Carl not only had to watch his mother get cut open, but he had to shoot her too. That's rough. As for the baby, I think they're going to find a cow or something like that.


----------



## Unknown88

ShadyGFX said:


> Ikr? I didn't want them to kill off T-dog, so that's a shame. Carl not only had to watch his mother get cut open, but he had to shoot her too. That's rough. As for the baby, I think they're going to find a cow or something like that.


I felt a little sorry for T-Dog, he didn't get much screen time and I felt they should have developed him. He went out as a hero though.

I found Carl irritating as a character after he was poking the zombie in the mud that went on to kill Dale, but I really felt bad for him having to go through that.


----------



## ShadyGFX

Unknown88 said:


> I felt a little sorry for T-Dog, he didn't get much screen time and I felt they should have developed him. He went out as a hero though.
> 
> I found Carl irritating as a character after he was poking the zombie in the mud that went on to kill Dale, but I really felt bad for him having to go through that.


I have a feeling he's going to turn into a heartless killer in the future. There were hints in a few episodes, like when Rick is about to kill the kid in the barn and Carl comes in to egg him on.


----------



## Rixy

So was T-Dog supposed to be Tyrone from the comic book or what? And hey, how about that DIY C Sec? Anybody else cringe themselves into unconciousness?


----------



## AussiePea

I really didn't expect them to show the c-section like they did. There is a difference between high gore on a zombie and then on a normal human, makes it seem so much more brutal and painful but they sure did not hold back!

The governor part of the story is going to hot up now too, god "blondie" annoys me though, I want her killed off more than anyone else currently.


----------



## KramersHalfSister

Meli24R said:


> Well the baby was likely breached(turned so that the feet would come out first) and a c-section had to be done. It was revealed that she had to have a c-section with Carl and I believe that's why Carol was practicing a c-section on one of the walkers earlier on.
> If it were me, I don't think I'd want my baby to be born into that kind of world..especially without me. I just can't see it surviving for long.
> It was freakin sad as hell though..and Carl having to shoot her and also Rick's reaction that was the first time this show made me teary eyed.
> I think the kid who plays Carl has improved a lot. I really wasn't impressed with his acting the first two seasons, but he was great tonight.
> 
> This episode blew me away.


Ahh, I see. That was REALLY stupid of Lori to put her baby before herself then. Even though I didn't like her, Carl and Rick wouldn't have been even half as devastated about the death of the baby as opposed to hers. Besides that, the baby is going to be a burden and a noisy zombie drawing one at that. Oh man, Rick's reaction  That killed me to see how heartbroken he was. Saddest moment. Carl is probably going to end up emotionally numb and cold but hopefully not sociopathic. T-dog's death really sucked too because he bought a sense of humanity to the group. Plus, the writers said they were gonna give him more of a storyline. Disappointed by that but still a damn good episode. I'm glad Herschel didn't die


----------



## KramersHalfSister

Also, I'm loving Michonne's survival skills and the fact that she's not quick to trust. Her BS detector is on point. She knew something was up the minute Merle took them to the Governor's compound. Andrea, on the other hand, is still...well Andrea, naive and gullible. She picks the worst men to trust I swear. Her senses go out the window when there's some penis around. If she was as strong as the cop character she played in the first Silent Hill movie I would like her a lot better.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Heavy episode. Damn onions...


----------



## WD3

Just watched it, I almost fell like crying.


----------



## low

Did Carol die this week? They stop for a second towards the end after they kill the last two zombies (I think). Then seem to look and take a pause. Then pick up a piece of clothing, what I assume was the thing she wore on her head but it's hard to tell.


----------



## olschool

i think there were other options for the pregnanat lady


----------



## KramersHalfSister

JustThisGuy said:


> ^ Haha! I forgot that she played Cybil. But yea, Michonne is a great character. She has quite a bit of character development to go. (I know who her pet zombies were.  )


Yeah, after being burned alive in Silent Hill and taking it like a boss, I would expect more this go round :no I agree that Michonne's character has quite a way to go but I'm kinda liking the slow pace of it just as long as they don't draw it out too long.

One of her zombies was her boyfriend, right?


----------



## vianna

carl is my favorite character!!!!!!!! he gets the job done. turned out pretty tough


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

low said:


> Did Carol die this week? They stop for a second towards the end after they kill the last two zombies (I think). Then seem to look and take a pause. Then pick up a piece of clothing, what I assume was the thing she wore on her head but it's hard to tell.


I'm pretty certain that was her headscarf. Seems like they left her fate ambiguous on purpose, I don't think she died personally. We'll probably find out next episode.


----------



## sanspants08

JustThisGuy said:


> Pretty crazy episode. I'm wondering if Carl actually shot her. Zombie Mom = emotional pet in a cell? Not sure, but Carl's weird, so...


Hella sharp thinking. That would explain the lack of gorey death scene. I'm hoping her head doesn't end up in the Governor's tank...

Wonder if we'll get to see Carl grow into a more mature character, since he's supposedly 13. I think he's being portrayed as being a few years younger than that, what with the sense of "giving the little kid a gun" in season 1.


----------



## MiMiK

i dont think lori is even dead. they didnt show carl shooting her and it looked like she went into some kind of shock. also it looked like rick was going to try and find her so... :stu


----------



## Meli24R

MiMiK said:


> i dont think lori is even dead. they didnt show carl shooting her and it looked like she went into some kind of shock. also it looked like rick was going to try and find her so... :stu


I can't imagine the writers keeping her alive. Even if she wasn't dead after Maggie gutted her, she wouldn't last more than a couple of minutes with all that blood loss. I think they didn't show Carl actually shooting her because it wasn't really necessary. The c-section was brutal enough. And there really would've been no point in showing that scene of him and Rick (and his 'no more kid stuff' speech) in the barn if he didn't go through with shooting her. 
I hope Lori isn't a zombie and Carl is keeping her in that room because that would be tacky imo.


----------



## Unknown88

Meli24R said:


> I hope Lori isn't a zombie and Carl is keeping her in that room because that would be tacky imo.


I agree, it would also be too similar to Hershel's barn where he was keeping zombified loved ones.


----------



## KramersHalfSister

Nah, Lori's definitely dead 

http://www.tvguide.com/News/Walking...s-Kirkman-Mazzara-1055530.aspx?obref=obinsite

*What came with the decision not to show Carl actually shoot Lori? Part of me hoped that could mean she's still alive. 
Kirkman: *"You don't want to show too much of that stuff. I think we showed quite a bit in this episode. A lesser show would have a zombie Lori lurking in the prison and doing all kinds of nefarious things. That would be an absolutely hokey, ridiculous thing to do. That's certainly not something we're trying to set up. We were just trying to step back and do this in a little bit more tasteful way."


----------



## olschool

that little boy is becoming quite the sociopath


----------



## GD8

I think that tall black guy who saved rick is gonna be Tyrese, anyone know if he ever said his name or anything?



ShadyGFX said:


> I have a feeling he's going to turn into a heartless killer in the future. There were hints in a few episodes, like when Rick is about to kill the kid in the barn and Carl comes in to egg him on.


Yeah in the comics he got colder and colder as it went on, I wouldn't say he's sociopathic but he does kill people in cold blood and **** (including a kid)



AussiePea said:


> The governor part of the story is going to hot up now too, god "blondie" annoys me though, I want her killed off more than anyone else currently.


I hate her too, they really really ****ed up andrea because she's so cool in the comics and such an annoying useless character in the show


----------



## sanspants08

JustThisGuy said:


> Yea, it does seem like he's becoming a young man pretty quick. The gun, the responsibilities...Beth.


:teeth No doubt. I was thinking, I hope he gets taller and more normal-looking for his age so he can have a shot with the good-looking older gal.



GD8 said:


> I think that tall black guy who saved rick is gonna be Tyrese, anyone know if he ever said his name or anything?
> 
> Yeah in the comics he got colder and colder as it went on, I wouldn't say he's sociopathic but he does kill people in cold blood and **** (including a kid)
> 
> I hate her too, they really really ****ed up andrea because she's so cool in the comics and such an annoying useless character in the show


Tall black guy almost seems like T-Dog's replacement :sus. Anybody else notice that? "The new, very-large black fellow with a heart."

Andrea seems to have become a spoiler character to balance out the presence of Michonne. I like her because she generally gives the finger to basic survivalism and wants to start living again. She has every reason to stay behind with the Gov, since finding an appropriate love interest at the end of the world has gotta be pretty challenging.


----------



## Nevermind0

MindOverMood said:


> http://watchseries.eu/serie/the_walking_dead


Quoting for saying thanks and allowing others to see it.



scarpia said:


> At the rate they are killing characters there won't be anyone left for another season. It is remining me of that movie The Grey.


No, as some characters die, others will come to replace them trust me.



WD3 said:


> Just watched it, I almost fell like crying.


Almost? it sounds like you're trying to show off the fact that you didn't cry like the rest of us. :lol



low said:


> Did Carol die this week? They stop for a second towards the end after they kill the last two zombies (I think). Then seem to look and take a pause. Then pick up a piece of clothing, what I assume was the thing she wore on her head but it's hard to tell.


No idea, there wasn't a body found so i do think she might very well be alive. Remember that she ran out so who knows but i'd say her being alive is more likely.



KramersHalfSister said:


> Nah, Lori's definitely dead
> 
> http://www.tvguide.com/News/Walking...s-Kirkman-Mazzara-1055530.aspx?obref=obinsite
> 
> *What came with the decision not to show Carl actually shoot Lori? Part of me hoped that could mean she's still alive.
> Kirkman: *"You don't want to show too much of that stuff. I think we showed quite a bit in this episode. A lesser show would have a zombie Lori lurking in the prison and doing all kinds of nefarious things. That would be an absolutely hokey, ridiculous thing to do. That's certainly not something we're trying to set up. We were just trying to step back and do this in a little bit more tasteful way."


Couldn't agree more with Kirkman. I think it was absolutely the right thing to do. As much as a lot of people seem to hate Lori, we didn't need to see her being shot in the head by her own son. No way.



sanspants08 said:


> Tall black guy almost seems like T-Dog's replacement :sus. Anybody else notice that? "The new, very-large black fellow with a heart."


I'm so confident that he will be part of the group now.


----------



## Nevermind0

Anyone else agree that the black prisoner literally bought himself a ticket to Rick's club by handing the gun over? :boogie

I would be shocked if they treat the prisoners the same way after that scene^


----------



## KramersHalfSister

Nevermind0 said:


> Couldn't agree more with Kirkman. I think it was absolutely the right thing to do. As much as a lot of people seem to hate Lori, we didn't need to see her being shot in the head by her own son. No


Same here. It was a tasteful and respectful way to end her character's role. The impromptu c-section was gory enough. It would have been tacky and cold to show her being shot by her own son.



Nevermind0 said:


> Anyone else agree that the black prisoner literally bought himself a ticket to Rick's club by handing the gun over? :boogie
> 
> I would be shocked if they treat the prisoners the same way after that scene^


I hope Rick let's them integrate into the group after that. I felt so bad when Rick lumped them together with the bad prisoners after that ahole pushed a walker on him. No way he's going to trust them right away but they deserve a chance. The same way Herschel gave his group a chance and took them in.


----------



## sanspants08

Nevermind0 said:


> Anyone else agree that the black prisoner literally bought himself a ticket to Rick's club by handing the gun over? :boogie
> 
> I would be shocked if they treat the prisoners the same way after that scene^


Absolutely. I think Rick had to deny them them membership the first time just to fit into his character as a hardas$ this season. The justification he gave for denying them seemed like a lame excuse and didn't even need to be part of the script.

I like Axel the mustache guy too. Both he and the big dude, Oscar, had balls for even disagreeing with psycho Tomas in the first place.

But aren't you looking forward to learning what they were in jail for in the first place? I can't wait.


----------



## rawfulz

I had to watch it again to make sure. Carol runs out the door still wearing the headscarf, but then they find it laying next to T-Dog. Nice error. lol

This is unlikely, but I thought it was a possibility that Carl didn't actually shoot Lori because it happened off screen. Then she reanimates and Rick has to kill her at the end of the midseason finale.


----------



## sanspants08

rawfulz said:


> I had to watch it again to make sure. Carol runs out the door still wearing the headscarf, but then they find it laying next to T-Dog. Nice error. lol
> 
> This is unlikely, but I thought it was a possibility that Carl didn't actually shoot Lori because it happened off screen. Then she reanimates and Rick has to kill her at the end of the midseason finale.


Heh, I was thinking the same thing about Lori, but decided it probably won't happen because the issue of having to shoot a family member already happened with Carol. I was thinking the most shocking discovery would be to find her head in the Governor's tank. I'm hoping that doesn't happen lol.

Speaking of moms, I'm betting Maggie becomes one since she and Glenn are doing their thing.


----------



## Pennywise

I've never watched the show, but I'm watching the game walkthrough on YouTube, and it's amazing. Better than anything on TV in my opinion!


----------



## Nevermind0

KramersHalfSister said:


> Same here. It was a tasteful and respectful way to end her character's role. The impromptu c-section was gory enough. It would have been tacky and cold to show her being shot by her own son.
> 
> I hope Rick let's them integrate into the group after that. I felt so bad when Rick lumped them together with the bad prisoners after that ahole pushed a walker on him. No way he's going to trust them right away but they deserve a chance. The same way Herschel gave his group a chance and took them in.


Yeah they will get a chance now, Rick let Oscar (?) pick up the ax when they were running around the prison so that showed he trusted him somewhat.



sanspants08 said:


> Absolutely. I think Rick had to deny them them membership the first time just to fit into his character as a hardas$ this season. The justification he gave for denying them seemed like a lame excuse and didn't even need to be part of the script.
> 
> I like Axel the mustache guy too. Both he and the big dude, Oscar, had balls for even disagreeing with psycho Tomas in the first place.
> 
> But aren't you looking forward to learning what they were in jail for in the first place? I can't wait.


I'm thinking Axel will be the new Dale as far as repairing vehicles is concerned, he seems like a cool guy to me. Are you sure his name is Oscar by the way? i think it is too but not 100% sure.

I didn't think of that but yeah it would be interesting to see why they were in prison in the first place. Me either.



Pennywise said:


> *I've never watched the show*, but I'm watching the game walkthrough on YouTube, and it's amazing. Better than anything on TV in my opinion!


Do yourself a favor and change this ASAP. This show is amazing so start from the beginning, and yeah i heard the game is great too.

http://watchseries.eu/serie/the_walking_dead


----------



## ShadyGFX

I hate how I have to wait a week for the new episodes lol I want it now!


----------



## estse

ShadyGFX said:


> I hate how I have to wait a week for the new episodes lol I want it now!


Read the comic. It's up to issue 103.


----------



## GD8

god this week's episode was so good lol, really glad they included penny and the walker fights. I was afraid they were gonna make the governor too docile but his craziness is starting to come out, he's still toned WAAAAY down from the comics though. 

kind of nerdgasmed when the telephone rang too, didn't think they'd bother to include that in the show.


----------



## Fanta can

W h o 
wa s 
p h o n e ! ?


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko

I love the show lol I played the game and read a part of the comics. I watch it with my friend through Skype.


----------



## kilgoretrout

LowKey said:


> W h o
> wa s
> p h o n e ! ?


Hahah


----------



## GD8

LowKey said:


> W h o
> wa s
> p h o n e ! ?


[spoiler=]lori, she's not alive but rick hears her voice on a telephone and "talks" to her frequently because he's crazy as ****[/spoiler]


----------



## FadeToOne

I thought this was an absurd episode, way too out there. I understand Rick is falling off the edge, but he looked like a hypnotized zombie or something...what is he doing opening zombie bellies? Really?

And the whole zombie fight festival looked like something out of a B-grade sci fi movie...really, that's what the town of suburban folks is going to go wild for and cheer? 

IDK if all of that's in the comics or not, but if the comics start getting wonky, the creators shouldn't be afraid to veer away from that.


----------



## Dragonfly2

In case you missed it, the zombie Rick was cutting into was the one that ate Laurie that's why it's belly was bulging. Did you notice the drag marks on the floor or recognize the room he was in?
That was the boiler room from last episode where Laurie had her baby and the bullet that Carl shot her with.
The Phone? Hmmmm interesting!!
As far as Rick losing it, well I guess I would too if I suffered that much loss after struggling to keep them all alive. 
Anyways as far as the Fight Club scene well that was kind of weird but at least Machionne was smart enough to see through it all and get out. 
Can't wait for next weeks episode.:clap


----------



## GD8

FadeToOne said:


> I thought this was an absurd episode, way too out there. I understand Rick is falling off the edge, but he looked like a hypnotized zombie or something...what is he doing opening zombie bellies? Really?
> 
> *And the whole zombie fight festival looked like something out of a B-grade sci fi movie...really, that's what the town of suburban folks is going to go wild for and cheer?
> *
> IDK if all of that's in the comics or not, but if the comics start getting wonky, the creators shouldn't be afraid to veer away from that.


the show will get very boring very fast if they don't include all the weird over the top **** from the comics. in the comics the governor's community was much more barbaric so I can see where you're coming from there though, it kinda doesn't translate as well to the community in the TV version but I'm still glad they included it.


----------



## Monroee

So, did that walker _actually_ eat Lorie? That scene didn't sit right with me for two reasons. One, he ate all of her? Every last bit? No bones, clothes, nothing remaining to actually give evidence that he ate her? And two, why would he drag her? I've never seen a walker drag their dead victims somewhere else. He would just eat her as she laid where she was. When I saw the dragged blood stains, my first thought was perhaps Carol found her and dragged her out somewhere to try to save her. Why would a walker decide that Lorie would taste better down the hallway to the right?


----------



## KramersHalfSister

Monroee said:


> So, did that walker _actually_ eat Lorie? That scene didn't sit right with me for two reasons. One, he ate all of her? Every last bit?* No bones, clothes, nothing remaining to actually give evidence that he ate her? And two, why would he drag her?* I've never seen a walker drag their dead victims somewhere else. He would just eat her as she laid where she was. When I saw the dragged blood stains, my first thought was *perhaps Carol found her and dragged her out somewhere to try to save her. *Why would a walker decide that Lorie would taste better down the hallway to the right?


Oh snap! You might be onto something there! I was wondering what happened to her clothes too and how that zombie was able to eat ALL of her. I never thought of Carol finding her and taking her somewhere safe. I know the writers said Lori was dead but they also said they would give T-dog a bigger role in the 3rd season and look where that went. Maybe they said that to throw us off. God, I hope so. I didn't like her but her son and especially her husband need her.

By the way, I love how sweet Daryl was with the baby. He's always been a badass but to see that softer side of him made me melt :blush


----------



## FadeToOne

Dragonfly2 said:


> In case you missed it, the zombie Rick was cutting into was the one that ate Laurie that's why it's belly was bulging. Did you notice the drag marks on the floor or recognize the room he was in?
> That was the boiler room from last episode where Laurie had her baby and the bullet that Carl shot her with.
> The Phone? Hmmmm interesting!!
> As far as Rick losing it, well I guess I would too if I suffered that much loss after struggling to keep them all alive.
> Anyways as far as the Fight Club scene well that was kind of weird but at least Machionne was smart enough to see through it all and get out.
> Can't wait for next weeks episode.:clap


Nah I saw that but that's what makes it even crazier lol. Does he really want to see the digested mutilated remains of his wife spew out of a zombie's belly? What is he going to do with them? Eat them? Keep them as a reminder? Bury them? Did the Zombie eat her head as well, or put it in a box somewhere? (Only Prison Break fans will get that one lol)

:flush


----------



## sanspants08

FadeToOne said:


> Nah I saw that but that's what makes it even crazier lol. Does he really want to see the digested mutilated remains of his wife spew out of a zombie's belly? What is he going to do with them? Eat them? Keep them as a reminder? Bury them? Did the Zombie eat her head as well, or put it in a box somewhere? (Only Prison Break fans will get that one lol)
> 
> :flush


I don't think we're gonna get to find out until later in the season. I'm also not entirely convinced she's dead for some reason.

What should happen IMO:

Michonne and Daryl should hook up. Survivalists with similar attitudes, right? Then a reunion with Merle would be extra explosive.


----------



## Meli24R

Enjoyed this episode..not as great as last week's ep, but still pretty good.
One of the directors was on Talking Dead and confirmed that the bloated zombie ate Lori (after dragging her which doesn't actually make a whole lot of sense really) They placed hair on the zombie's mouth which was supposed to be Lori's. Pretty disturbing. 
I didn't think Rick losing it was too far out there considering all he's been through. He's in a psychotic state. I wouldn't even try to make sense of some of the stuff he did (like cutting open that walker's stomach)
Are we supposed to believe that Carol is dead? I'm assuming Darryl placed that flower on her grave, but we never saw how she died or her body which is unusual on this show.


----------



## Dragonfly2

I don't buy that Carol is really dead but maybe missing or hiding or something!! Cause all you saw was her go back through a gate as TDog was being attacked so it isn't clear as far as her whereabouts.

I do wonder if Machionne will eventually find Rick and the group and if Andrea isn't about to meet her fate with the Governor.

It's a matter of time before Merle strikes out on his own to hook up with Daryl.
Yeah Daryl was good with that baby wasn't he? 
Can't wait to see what happens next!


----------



## Wohwoh

Is anyone else expecting Daryl to die this season? 
Things got crazy as hell in the comic when they we're in the prison and a whole lot people died there. I'm betting that the governer or somebody else from Woodbury going to kill him. I can feel it.


----------



## Wohwoh

GD8 said:


> god this week's episode was so good lol, really glad they included penny and the walker fights. I was afraid they were gonna make the governor too docile but his craziness is starting to come out, he's still toned WAAAAY down from the comics though.
> 
> kind of nerdgasmed when the telephone rang too, didn't think they'd bother to include that in the show.


I hope the governer gets as crazy as he did in the comics. If he doesn't, I'm gonna be a little disappointed. I have a feeling the whole...you know...him and Michonne...you know what I'm talking about...I'm thinkin that they're gonna cut that whole thing out. Maybe because it's to much for tv. I don't know...


----------



## GD8

Wohwoh said:


> I hope the governer gets as crazy as he did in the comics. If he doesn't, I'm gonna be a little disappointed. I have a feeling the whole...you know...him and Michonne...you know what I'm talking about...I'm thinkin that they're gonna cut that whole thing out. Maybe because it's to much for tv. I don't know...


Yeah I'm not really expecting that to happen, even in an R rated movie it would be a little much lol. I'm also wondering if they're gonna [spoiler=]cut rick's hand off, I think robert kirkman said it was a mistake and it just complicated everything so they probably won't. It'd make sense for merle to cut his hand off in retribution though.[/spoiler]



Wohwoh said:


> Is anyone else expecting Daryl to die this season?
> Things got crazy as hell in the comic when they we're in the prison and a whole lot people died there. I'm betting that the governer or somebody else from Woodbury going to kill him. I can feel it.


I think that daryl will die too, they never introduced tyreese so the way I see it daryl is just his replacement in a way and I think their fates will be similar. He's rick's right hand man and he has a love interest in carol just like tyreese, I'm thinking he'll get involved with michonne like tyreese did too. I think maybe merle will switch sides to be with his brother and the governor will capture daryl for leverage during an assault and then execute him (like what he did with tyreese) to get back at merle.


----------



## Paramecium

Latest episode was mostly boring. It makes you wonder what will happen next, anyway.


----------



## MindOverMood

Daryl is turning soft on us.


----------



## Monroee

Aw, I really hope Daryl isn't killed. If so, I think the show will drop some interest for me, as he's a character that's intriguing. Lorie wasn't intriguing or attention-grabbing, so I felt nothing when she died. I wouldn't mind Glen dying or Maggie, those are characters mean nothing to me. Honestly, I didn't even think Glen would make it to season 3. lol.


----------



## GD8

Monroee said:


> Aw, I really hope Daryl isn't killed. If so, I think the show will drop some interest for me, as he's a character that's intriguing. Lorie wasn't intriguing or attention-grabbing, so I felt nothing when she died. I wouldn't mind Glen dying or Maggie, those are characters mean nothing to me. Honestly, I didn't even think Glen would make it to season 3. lol.


Lol glenn is like the most loved character from the comics by fans, I probably would have stopped watching if they killed him off early like they did with dale. The problem with glenn and maggie in the show is that they don't get enough screen time so they end up feeling like minor characters when they're actually supposed to be main characters, hopefully they'll develop them more in this season. I'm not really expecting much though, the fact that they killed off sofia cut out a lot of potential character development for them since in the comics they raised her after carol died.


----------



## Monroee

When Glen and Maggie do have screen time, they need to somehow build up their personalities to be more dynamic and multi-faceted. This whole season was just them kissing each other and... that's about it. If they are just there to be love-birds, it makes me just think they are meant to be another person to get killed off. They need to do more to get the audience emotionally attached.. I don't read the comics obviously lol.


----------



## Nevermind0

MindOverMood said:


> Daryl is turning soft on us.


No, he's not turning soft. I knew people were going to say this, ****ing ridiculous to imply that holding a baby and talking to her somehow makes a man less tough/badass or whatever you want to call it.


----------



## AncientOwl

Nevermind0 said:


> No, he's not turning soft. I knew people were going to say this, ****ing ridiculous to imply that holding a baby and talking to her somehow makes a man less tough/badass or whatever you want to call it.


Indeed. In fact, he was the one keepin people going when they were still searching for Sofia. There has always been a tiny glimmer of kindness in him. This brought him close to Carol and now there is another life at stake that he refuses to loose. This is soft? Imo, he is the only 'man' in the group.

If Daryl got dropped, I would loose a lot of interest in the show. Not saying that I would stop watching but he is a good part of the story in my eyes. The one person that could die off and I wouldnt flinch is Andrea.

I read in an article not long ago, that the one thing the cast likes about working this show is that "no one is safe". Main characters or not, if they want you dead, you'll be dead.


----------



## MindOverMood

Nevermind0 said:


> No, he's not turning soft. I knew people were going to say this, ****ing ridiculous to imply that holding a baby and talking to her somehow makes a man less tough/badass or whatever you want to call it.












Settle down there, buddy.


----------



## sanspants08

AncientOwl said:


> Indeed. In fact, he was the one keepin people going when they were still searching for Sofia. There has always been a tiny glimmer of kindness in him. This brought him close to Carol and now there is another life at stake that he refuses to loose. This is soft? Imo, he is the only 'man' in the group.
> 
> If Daryl got dropped, I would loose a lot of interest in the show. Not saying that I would stop watching but he is a good part of the story in my eyes. The one person that could die off and I wouldnt flinch is Andrea.
> 
> I read in an article not long ago, that the one thing the cast likes about working this show is that "no one is safe". Main characters or not, if they want you dead, you'll be dead.


Indeed. I don't think Daryl will be killed off because he draws so many fans (myself included). Really he has to be there to provide a survivalist counterpoint to the rest of the mainstream group. I'm sure the producers know that part of what keeps us watching right now is the anticipation of seeing Merle and Daryl meet again.


----------



## rawfulz

I didn't like this episode much, starting with the posthumous celebrating of T-Dog. The inmates console Glenn and he gets snippy - "he was _family_". It was so unbelievable. Then he talks about all the great things T-Dog did. The writers didn't give a **** about T-Dog. They had 2+ seasons to show what kind of great person he was and they did nothing. Now that he's dead we're supposed to care about him. Doesn't work that way.

Andrea should have had a bigger problem with the Governor keeping walkers. Remember she was on Shane's side when he wanted to kill the walkers in the barn because it was too risky. I didn't like the fighting event either. I know it's in the comics, but I didn't think it fit with the clean, family-friendly look they're portraying on the show. It doesn't seem practical either. Sure they can't bite, but the guys are punching each other and opening wounds. If a walker were to touch a wound I think they could get infected that way.

Also, If Lori's body was eaten/not recovered and they only found Carol's headscarf, why did they dig graves for them? What did they bury?


----------



## mooncake

rawfulz said:


> Also, If Lori's body was eaten/not recovered and they only found Carol's headscarf, why did they dig graves for them? What did they bury?


I agree with everything you said. I think much more effort should have been put into developing some of the characters on the show. As far as I can remember, T-Dog did virtually nothing and it's only now that he's dead that we're told some more snippets of information about what kind of a person he was. I bet it must have been quite frustrating for the actor at times, being there but not really being able to act much.

I wonder about the graves thing too. Seemed a bit pointless to expend all that energy digging graves and then filling them in again, without having had bodies to fill them with! Why the zombie that ate Lori's body would have dragged it before eating it, I'm not sure about either. And did it really eat all her bones too? I know you have to suspend your belief to a certain extent with shows like this, but I still think writers should maintain a system of consistency and logic within the created world. I still enjoy watching the series, just think that there's a lot of room for improvement. Undoubtedly, though, there's already a lot more happening in this season than the last.


----------



## Nevermind0

MindOverMood said:


> Settle down there, buddy.


Alright, i just get defensive when people say bad things about Daryl. 



rawfulz said:


> I didn't like this episode much, starting with the posthumous celebrating of T-Dog. The inmates console Glenn and he gets snippy - "he was _family_". It was so unbelievable. Then he talks about all the great things T-Dog did. The writers didn't give a **** about T-Dog. They had 2+ seasons to show what kind of great person he was and they did nothing. Now that he's dead we're supposed to care about him. Doesn't work that way.
> 
> Andrea should have had a bigger problem with the Governor keeping walkers. Remember she was on Shane's side when he wanted to kill the walkers in the barn because it was too risky. I didn't like the fighting event either. I know it's in the comics, but I didn't think it fit with the clean, family-friendly look they're portraying on the show. It doesn't seem practical either. Sure they can't bite, but the guys are punching each other and opening wounds. If a walker were to touch a wound I think they could get infected that way.
> 
> Also, If Lori's body was eaten/not recovered and they only found Carol's headscarf, why did they dig graves for them? What did they bury?


I see your point about T-Dog, and i'm not saying that you're wrong but you and others should realize that _the_ _directors can't develop every character on the show_, so they have to choose who to develop. This can't be a soap-opera style show where there is too much talking, we can't have a scene where T-Dog talks about his college days of playing football, working at an office, jokes with Glenn etc. because that would mean they have to cut off a scene about Rick, Daryl or just general group talk/action scene.


----------



## AncientOwl

sanspants08 said:


> Indeed. I don't think Daryl will be killed off because he draws so many fans (myself included). Really he has to be there to provide a survivalist counterpoint to the rest of the mainstream group. I'm sure the producers know that part of what keeps us watching right now is the anticipation of seeing Merle and Daryl meet again.


I have been anticipaiting their reunion, which seems to be coming up here soon. It will be interesting to see how they will react to each other. They are brothers but Daryl has also grown rather close to the group (even if he doesn't want to admit it) and who knows what trouble Merle could bring.


----------



## Nevermind0

AncientOwl said:


> I have been anticipaiting their reunion, which seems to be coming up here soon. It will be interesting to see how they will react to each other. They are brothers but Daryl has also grown rather close to the group (even if he doesn't want to admit it) and who knows what trouble Merle could bring.


Same here, i can''t wait it's going to be some kind of awesome. 

I also think that there is a chance Merle will join Rick's group, because family is very important to him as he showed the Gov in the scene where the Gov was playing golf.


----------



## mooncake

Nevermind0 said:


> i'm not saying that you're wrong but you and others should realize that _the_ _directors can't develop every character on the show_, so they have to choose who to develop. This can't be a soap-opera style show where there is too much talking, we can't have a scene where T-Dog talks about his college days of playing football, working at an office, jokes with Glenn etc. because that would mean they have to cut off a scene about Rick, Daryl or just general group talk/action scene.


I don't think it would necessarily have had to have detracted from the action or from the development of other characters just to have spent a tiny bit more time fleshing out characters like T-Dog. The problem with the last season, for me, ironically, was that the show did become too soap-opera-y what with the massive focus on Rick, Lori and Shane's love triangle. I got a bit bored with it all, to be honest, and would have preferred the focus to have been spread out a little more to have covered other members of the group too. Three seasons in I feel as though we should at least have a bit of a back story or more information about some of the characters than we've currently been given. I think there's a good chance of that happening over the coming episodes, though.


----------



## Monroee

rawfulz said:


> Andrea should have had a bigger problem with the Governor keeping walkers. Remember she was on Shane's side when he wanted to kill the walkers in the barn because it was too risky. I didn't like the fighting event either. I know it's in the comics, but I didn't think it fit with the clean, family-friendly look they're portraying on the show. It doesn't seem practical either. *Sure they can't bite, *but the guys are punching each other and opening wounds. If a walker were to touch a wound I think they could get infected that way.


What do you mean by they can't bite? They didn't have their jaws removed or anything.. if they got too close I'm pretty sure they could have gotten bit.

I think the reunion between Merle and Daryl will just be a huge clash. Merle is so crude still while Daryl grew into a more mature person and feels loyalty to the group. So I'm interested to see how it will play out. I doubt Merle will join Rick's group, he can't take orders or be a team player, it just wouldn't work - he'd just end up getting abandoned somewhere once again for being a jackas$ who puts all their lives in danger.


----------



## Joan Of Narc

Maybe ya'll should start a Walking Dead Live thread. I haven't caught up with the show since I found out what they did to T-Dog (TWD has been treating its characters of color like crap) but I have them stored in my DVR. I love me some *Daryl though.

I cut out my comment about Daryl because I can already see where this is going from seeing the comment I've already gotten, and I'm seriously not about to have a debate on here.


----------



## AncientOwl

Joan Of Narc said:


> Maybe ya'll should start a Walking Dead Live thread. I haven't caught up with the show since I found out what they did to T-Dog *(TWD has been treating its characters of color like crap)* but I have them stored in my DVR. I love me some Daryl though, the sexiest racist on television.


You seriously think it is a personal attack on 'people of color'? :sus


----------



## Joan Of Narc

AncientOwl said:


> You seriously think it is a personal attack on 'people of color'? :sus


Really. Did I say it was a personal attack on people of color? Just because you like a show doesn't mean people can't have opinions on how issues such as race, sexism, etc. are presented on it. And I'm not the only one who feels that way:

http://www.salon.com/2012/11/11/the_walking_dead_has_become_a_white_patriarchy/

http://www.racialicious.com/2012/11/05/the-walking-dead-3-4-killer-within/

http://io9.com/5894789/what-i-did-during-the-second-season-of-the-walking-dead-by-t+dog

Doesn't mean I don't enjoy watching it, but it also doesn't mean I turn off my brain just because I'm watching a fictional show.

Next time, how about you not go out of your way to dismiss others opinions. :roll


----------



## AncientOwl

Joan Of Narc said:


> Really. Did I say it was a personal attack on people of color? Just because you like a show doesn't mean people can't have opinions on how issues such as race, sexism, etc. are presented on it. And I'm not the only one who feels that way:
> 
> http://www.salon.com/2012/11/11/the_walking_dead_has_become_a_white_patriarchy/
> 
> http://www.racialicious.com/2012/11/05/the-walking-dead-3-4-killer-within/
> 
> http://io9.com/5894789/what-i-did-during-the-second-season-of-the-walking-dead-by-t+dog
> 
> Doesn't mean I don't enjoy watching it, but it also doesn't mean I turn off my brain just because I'm watching a fictional show.
> 
> Next time, how about you not go out of your way to dismiss others opinions. :roll


I find this completly humerous.  People read way too far into things.


----------



## Joan Of Narc

AncientOwl said:


> I find this completly humerous.  People read way too far into things.


It's kind of sad, that you don't seem to take critical analysis of pop culture more seriously, but hey, the issue means nothing to you, and that's within your right to feel that way. However, you made it seem like I made a 'mountain of a molehill' when there are hundreds of articles discussing race and gender roles within The Walking Dead universe.

Anyway...

http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/11/15/the-walking-dead-tyreese-comic-exclusive/

I'll be so happy if they add him on the show! Maybe they'll have Tyreese and Michonne hook up. This could explain where Carol has been.


----------



## GD8

T-dog was just an expendable extra so he was gonna get killed off one way or another regardless of his race, same with the black chick from the first season. There could definitely be less white people since Atlanta is pretty diverse but overall I think the comics represents everyone pretty well, that salon article is the most ridiculous thing ever.



Joan Of Narc said:


> It's kind of sad, that you don't seem to take critical analysis of pop culture more seriously, but hey, the issue means nothing to you, and that's within your right to feel that way. However, you made it seem like I made a 'mountain of a molehill' when there are hundreds of articles discussing race and gender roles within The Walking Dead universe.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/11/15/the-walking-dead-tyreese-comic-exclusive/
> 
> I'll be so happy if they add him on the show! Maybe they'll have Tyreese and Michonne hook up. This could explain where Carol has been.


As much as I'd like to see them introduce Tyreese I feel like they're just gonna bring back Morgan Jones, he kinda just disappeared with no further mention of him and I heard he's on the season 3 call sheet or something.


----------



## rymo

Hate the Walking Dead. Breaking Bad is far superior and yet has far fewer viewers and it makes me rage. I watched the first season when it came out and a few episodes of the newest one and I just end up laughing at it.

Rubicon was an excellent AMC show, but it got canceled because it didn't have zombies in it. That and because most people don't have the patience to get into a slowly-developing story with actual character development. It's all about violence and on-the-spot suspense with audiences today. It drives me crazy that Hollywood, for example, shovels out such garbage because they think American audiences can't handle something more intelligent. But then you see what they choose to watch on TV (not including Honey Boo Boo, which is an excellent show) and it all makes sense. They're doing that for a reason.

*prepares for death by stoning*


----------



## Joan Of Narc

rymo said:


> Hate the Walking Dead. Breaking Bad is far superior and yet has far fewer viewers and it makes me rage. I watched the first season when it came out and a few episodes of the newest one and I just end up laughing at it.
> 
> Rubicon was an excellent AMC show, but it got canceled because it didn't have zombies in it. That and because most people don't have the patience to get into a slowly-developing story with actual character development. It's all about violence and on-the-spot suspense with audiences today. It drives me crazy that Hollywood, for example, shovels out such garbage because they think American audiences can't handle something more intelligent. But then you see what they choose to watch on TV (not including Honey Boo Boo, which is an excellent show) and it all makes sense. They're doing that for a reason.
> 
> *prepares for death by stoning*


I won't stone you...dipping you tar and being feathered is a better option.

How can you like Honey Boo Boo, but think TWD is appealing to people who don't want intelligent fare on television...this is not computing.

Breaking Bad ain't a family show, it's pretty violent as well. I like both shows, though I haven't been watching BB because it'd take too long for me to catch up with where the show is now. I love TWD because I love horror and the first season kept me at the edge of my seat. BB is a great show because it involves more character study. I really don't see why liking both is not an option. BB is very popular, it's not like it's doing poorly.


----------



## rawfulz

Monroee said:


> What do you mean by they can't bite? They didn't have their jaws removed or anything.. if they got too close I'm pretty sure they could have gotten bit.


The Governor tells Andrea their teeth were pulled out.


----------



## Haruhi

glad the girl with the sword is joining the prison group =) someone else with brains in the group presides the policemen =3


----------



## False Protagonist

The Governor is a creep. Stay away from Maggie! :wife


----------



## Zeppelin

Haruhi said:


> glad the girl with the sword is joining the prison group =) someone else with brains in the group presides the policemen =3


Daryl has brains. Glenn and sometimes Maggie seem to be smart too. But yeah, the rest of them, aren't that smart it seems. I mean, Glenn was able to kill that Zombie and break out of the chair. He is smart.

Also, Anderia is an idiot. She should of listened to the lady with the sword...


----------



## MindOverMood

Mid season finale next week:no, but it should be intense. 


Maggie's hand bra..:yes


----------



## Malek

What I don't get is, how the heck can there be some crazy 'ole coot hermit living in some cabin by himself with only a shotgun, and not know what the heck was going on? :sus Perhaps he was high or something, I don't know...


----------



## Goopus

I've been a fan since the comics, big fan of the show as well, haven't missed a single episode since the first.


----------



## Monroee

rawfulz said:


> The Governor tells Andrea their teeth were pulled out.


Oh, Okay. lol. I guess I didn't hear it.

I'm excited for the next show, looks like it's gonna be exciting! Although I'm sad it's the mid season finale. How long do we have to wait until it starts again, anyone know?

I also think it was a bit out there that a crazy guy in a cabin could have lived that long. It's been like a year, right? Surely he'd have had to go out and get supplies and food to sustain himself (or hunt animals for food if he was a hunter), and how would he not come across a walker and get killed? I'm assuming he'd get killed since he was just insane and wasn't aware of anything that was happening. I think it was just a short scene they came up with just to have something happen in that episode.. lol.


----------



## GD8

Monroee said:


> I'm excited for the next show, looks like it's gonna be exciting! Although I'm sad it's the mid season finale. How long do we have to wait until it starts again, anyone know?


probably 6 months at least, breaking bad had it's mid-season finale at the beginning of september and that won't be back on until summer


----------



## Zeppelin

I hope they change the show from the comics even though I have never read them, just to surprise the comic book readers. I don't like spoilers based on the comics so I tend to avoid them. I will probably read them after the show is finished though


----------



## Cam1

I sense a showdown between Merle and Daryl in the MSF....


----------



## Wohwoh

FINALLY!

Tyreese is finally going to become a character in the show. http://www.comicbooked.com/tyreese-is-heading-to-amcs-the-walking-dead/

Now I am really really expecting Daryl to die soon.


----------



## GD8

Wohwoh said:


> FINALLY!
> 
> Tyreese is finally going to become a character in the show. http://www.comicbooked.com/tyreese-is-heading-to-amcs-the-walking-dead/
> 
> Now I am really really expecting Daryl to die soon.


Yessssssssssssss, still not getting my hopes up though because that's not an _official _confirmation


----------



## Goopus

Wohwoh said:


> FINALLY!
> 
> Tyreese is finally going to become a character in the show. http://www.comicbooked.com/tyreese-is-heading-to-amcs-the-walking-dead/
> 
> Now I am really really expecting Daryl to die soon.


Excellent. I'm a big fan of Tyreese and he's very necessary to the story arc. I always sort of thought of Daryl as the white Tyreese. If they kill off Daryl ever, I'm done. Best character on the show after Shane IMO...


----------



## Wohwoh

The jerk in me is wanting Daryl to die just because everyone doesn't want him to die.


----------



## mike285

I just started the first season. Good show.


----------



## Dragonfly2

Monroee said:


> Oh, Okay. lol. I guess I didn't hear it.
> 
> I'm excited for the next show, looks like it's gonna be exciting! Although I'm sad it's the mid season finale. How long do we have to wait until it starts again, anyone know?
> 
> I also think it was a bit out there that a crazy guy in a cabin could have lived that long. It's been like a year, right? Surely he'd have had to go out and get supplies and food to sustain himself (or hunt animals for food if he was a hunter), and how would he not come across a walker and get killed? I'm assuming he'd get killed since he was just insane and wasn't aware of anything that was happening. I think it was just a short scene they came up with just to have something happen in that episode.. lol.


Yeah they said about January I believe


----------



## GD8

**** yes tyreeeeeese finally


----------



## Twelve Keyz

ok I take it back. I'm almost finished 2nd season and the show is actually pretty entertaining. I can overlook the (sometimes) bad acting now.


----------



## Jkate89

Tonight's episode was awesome!! I will be so disappointed if they kill Daryl off the show though.


----------



## Zeppelin

Warning: new episode Spoilers

That was a great episode. Glenn is the smartest character in the Walking Dead. Especially after make a weopon out of those bones. Andrea is still an idiot. While my theory about Merle reuniting with Daryl and going against the governer seems to be true. I also sense something happening to that old prisoner, he seems like a creep.


----------



## Cam1

Jkate89 said:


> Tonight's episode was awesome!! I will be so disappointed if they kill Daryl off the show though.


I can't see Daryl dying, but who knows with this show :stu

Probably they make him and Merle fight to the death.


----------



## Jkate89

If they kill Daryl off the show, after so many people seeing him hold that infant :heart, there will be an uproar. :duckIncluding myself!


----------



## Zeppelin

Cam1 said:


> I can't see Daryl dying, but who knows with this show :stu
> 
> Probably they make him and Merle fight to the death.


In the commercial for the next show, it looks like Daryl and Merle escaped and were going to the prison. I could be wrong. But I can't see Daryl Dying, he's my favorite character along with Glenn.


----------



## Nefury

ugh


----------



## Cam1

Zeppelin said:


> In the commercial for the next show, it looks like Daryl and Merle escaped and were going to the prison. I could be wrong. But I can't see Daryl Dying, he's my favorite character along with Glenn.


Those are my two favorites as well.

When is the next episode? Couple months?


----------



## Jkate89

Sunday, February 10th. And the countdown begins!


----------



## Dragonfly2

Awesome mid season episode!! 

1. Machionne takes care of the governor
2. Glen is super smart with the bone thing
3. The Merle and Daryl reunion....
4. New visitors to the prison
5. Will Rick accept Machionne back into the fold?

Can't wait for February 10th :clap


----------



## Zeppelin

Cam1 said:


> Those are my two favorites as well.
> 
> When is the next episode? Couple months?


AMC said it comes back in Feburary.


----------



## False Protagonist

Oh, that was a great episode. Unfortunate about the February thing.

Daryl was in two (running in the forest and opening the gate?) shot in the preview so hopefully they don't kill him off any time soon.

The kid. He was annoying in S2 but he's a bit of a badass now.


----------



## Joan Of Narc

WTF Walking Dead!!! They can't leave me hanging like this!!!

SPOLIER ALERT!

I can't believe Andrea! She's basically a ** in my eyes now, she need to go! How could you do that to Michonne when she cared and protected you for almost a year? She latches onto people who can protect her and uses them. I hope she sees what an idiot she's been when she finds out about the Governor. And what the hell Michonne? She's put everyone back at the prison at risk now, why did she attack the Governor when he's not really done anything to her (vastly different from the comic on this one). Why won't she explain what's going on to Andrea?! Why did she act like a dumb*** and think the little girl was still alive? Ugh! There's gonna be tension between her and everyone else for the rest of the season.

Now that Tyreese is here, yay, T-Dog#2 (O-Dog) had to go, oh well. I guess the black prisoner gonna hit the bucket soon too. Shane's still on Rick's mind.
I can't imagine what they'll do with Darryl now, I'd like him to stay but Tyreese is Rick's right-hand man in the comics, I'd like to see that on the show. At least he got to see Merle again.

Any ideas why the Governor did that to Merle? I was actually very shocked, all the men he's killed could have easily come to his side and beefed up security at Woodbury.

P.S. Carl and Glenn are the best.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

God I hate Andrea, and it's annoying because she's pretty amazing in the comic. Finally Tyreese :yay

p.s: they better not kill Daryl.


----------



## GD8

Disarray said:


> God I hate Andrea, and it's annoying because she's pretty amazing in the comic. Finally Tyreese :yay
> 
> p.s: they better not kill Daryl.


Ugh I know, andrea was one of the best characters in the comics and I really really hate what they're doing with her in the show. Laurie holden was just a terrible casting choice to begin with.

Btw am I the only one who thought carl was gonna walk in on carol and mustache dude banging?


----------



## Goopus

The mid-season was fantastic. I was on the edge of my seat the whole way, especially during the SPOILER:gunfight. That cliffhanger was crazy. If they kill Daryl though, the show is ruined for me. I get the feeling I'll be watching this episode again over and over until February when the season returns.


----------



## False Protagonist

Hah, that pharmaceuticals guy.

"You're not lesbian? My my, this_ is _interesting." *leans on railing*


----------



## Stoja

I'm also watching it at the moment.

I've only seen the first four episodes of the first season so far though.


----------



## Monroee

Dragonfly2 said:


> 1. Machionne takes care of the governor


She didn't take care of the governor, she just made things a million times worse lol. Because now he has personal reasons to go after her and Rick's group for revenge.

It was an awesome ep though, very exciting. I cannot _wait _until February. Like everyone else said, if Daryl gets killed off I'll be extremely upset and probably lose love of the show, because there would be such a huge chunk of what makes the show good gone.


----------



## Zeppelin

Joan Of Narc said:


> WTF Walking Dead!!! They can't leave me hanging like this!!!
> 
> SPOLIER ALERT!
> 
> I can't believe Andrea! She's basically a ** in my eyes now, she need to go! How could you do that to Michonne when she cared and protected you for almost a year? She latches onto people who can protect her and uses them. I hope she sees what an idiot she's been when she finds out about the Governor. And what the hell Michonne? She's put everyone back at the prison at risk now, why did she attack the Governor when he's not really done anything to her (vastly different from the comic on this one). Why won't she explain what's going on to Andrea?! Why did she act like a dumb*** and think the little girl was still alive? Ugh! There's gonna be tension between her and everyone else for the rest of the season.
> 
> Now that Tyreese is here, yay, T-Dog#2 (O-Dog) had to go, oh well. I guess the black prisoner gonna hit the bucket soon too. Shane's still on Rick's mind.
> I can't imagine what they'll do with Darryl now, I'd like him to stay but Tyreese is Rick's right-hand man in the comics, I'd like to see that on the show. At least he got to see Merle again.
> 
> Any ideas why the Governor did that to Merle? I was actually very shocked, all the men he's killed could have easily come to his side and beefed up security at Woodbury.
> 
> P.S. Carl and Glenn are the best.


Ill try to explain it.

Andrea's just an idiot, always has been, always will be.

The lady with the sword wanted to kill the governer because he tried to kill her earlier and he was going to attack the prison. The governer attacking the other people has nothing to do with this.

The governer killed those national guard soldiers earlier to take their supplies, he was planning to do that to the prison before the attack.

Finally, the governer did that to Merle because Merle lied about killing the lady with the sword( he tried to kill her but the lady killed all if his men so he gave up). So he was mad and that's basically it.


----------



## anika

ME!  and i only get to watch it on netflix x.x lame. I didn't know theres a comic book before the T.V. series  i totally have to check that out  i love killing zombies im preparing for war XD


----------



## sanspants08

Monroee said:


> She didn't take care of the governor, she just made things a million times worse lol. Because now he has personal reasons to go after her and Rick's group for revenge.
> 
> It was an awesome ep though, very exciting. I cannot _wait _until February. Like everyone else said, if Daryl gets killed off I'll be extremely upset and probably lose love of the show, because there would be such a huge chunk of what makes the show good gone.


This, all of it lol. Like others said, I don't see it happening because he's in the previews for next season, and the Merle situation wouldn't be pertinent without Daryl. What will be interesting is whether or not Rick will allow Merle into the fold if Daryl leads him back to the prison after the escape.

What I can't wait to see is the escape itself  The two bada$$ guys killing everyone in their way. That's gonna be awesome :yes.

My roommate just watched the ep last night. He yelled, "FEBRUARY, WTF!!!" I'd never heard him yell before lol.


----------



## ShadyGFX

Is the season over?


----------



## MindOverMood

ShadyGFX said:


> Is the season over?


No, they just had the mid season finale and the show will return on February 10th.


----------



## theflyingdove

I watched a couple of episodes a couple months back or so (maybe even as long as a year ago), but I never grew interested in the characters. It seems like it didn't really take off anywhere. Then, my sister watches the second season, and she complains how the women are portrayed so stereotypically and hardly receive any real character development, so I decided to look up the terms "sexist The Walking Dead." And I actually managed to find more than a handful of articles about it.

So, just looking at that, I don't think there's a great likelihood that I will return to it.


----------



## KramersHalfSister

I hate Andrea. She has the potential to be such a strong character but for whatever reason she doesn't feel adequate unless she has a man to latch onto. So damn gullible and naive and the way she took the governor's side over Michonne makes me sick. Michonne was the one that nursed her back to health and took care of her for 8 months and that's how she repays her. The scene where Michonne killed Penny (the governor's daughter) really took me by surprise and she would have been able to finish the governor off if it wasn't for Andrea's dumba$$. Of course, he's a central character so that wouldn't have happened either way. what really pisses me off about Andrea is that they show her all snuggled up in the next season premiere after seeing Darryl and what the governor plans to do. Could be playing him to get back to her group but I still think she's the most idiotic character on the show.

I can't wait to see what's gonna go down with Merle and Darryl though! I've been waiting for this reunion forever and it'll be interesting to see what group Merle ends up with. It's obvious they both still love each other so dis gun be good :lol As far as Carl goes, that kid used to creep me out but I gotta admit he's turned into a fearless badass and is very realistic about all the things that could go wrong. He's really matured. Oh and yay for Tyrese finally showing up. Can't wait for February! There are so many different dynamics and scenarios that are gonna come to a head...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Well I finally have caught up to all of the Walking Dead and can finally unload everything I've wanted to say since starting it.

1. I ****ING HATE CARL. Dear God that boy is prick, I really didn't like him in the second season, he was the reason Dale died, and Dale was cool. He was their absolute moral compass. And now in the third season he's a little better but things like his stupid cowboy outfit, he acting like he's all that and some more crap.

I also hated Laurie. UGH!!! She was just a *****, sleeping with Shane, getting angry at Rick, hardly doing anything to help fight against the walkers. Also, she looked surprised/shocked waaaaaaaaaaay to often. It always looked over-the-top.

Andrea, I also dislike. She has some real issues if she's going off trusting any man who treats her right. I did feel kind of sorry for her when she was left behind at the end of season 2, and when her attempts to kill walkers (accidentally shooting Daryl and jumping over the wall) backfire. 

2. Daryl and Mishonne are awesome, they're my favorite characters. Rick is also awesome, he's the leader that they need. Glenn is a cool dude and I kept expecting him to die because that seemed like something they would do, but he's a smart guy, being able to kill the zombie while tied to chair and then using it's bones as weapons.

3. I liked the first season because it had the possibility of dragging on like season 2, it didn't since it was only six episodes so it ended quickly enough. Season 2 was a real drag though, it didn't get good until the last episode though there were some good character development and drama.

I think I've tuckered myself out and can't think of anything else to say except I'm super stoked for the rest of season 3 and February 10th can't get here fast enough (I hope to God the world doesn't end this Friday lol), and I downloaded the comics 1-100 and will read them at school tomorrow 

I also took the quiz to see who I am. I'm T-Dog, aw man... I'm gonna die.


----------



## Jkate89

Anyone planning on re-watching the walking dead episodes in black and white? I don't see why not 

http://www.digitalspy.ca/ustv/s135/...d-gets-black-and-white-conversion.htmlhttp://


----------



## Schemilix

Gotta say I love The Walking Dead game more than the Tv Show. :I The fact that you can choose how to interact with characters is toooons better.


----------



## Malek

I pretty much agree with everything you said FireIsTheCleanser, I think the majority of viewers would, lol.


----------



## Shinichi

I loved the first season, the second one was incredibly boring and now I watch the third one half-heartedly but I can't symapthize with any of the characters so it's like meh.


----------



## catcharay

I'm really liking the direction of the 3rd season so far. Karl is less annoying now that he has grown up a little..
I'm fond of Darryl the most


----------



## ShadyGFX

catcharay said:


> I'm really liking the direction of the 3rd season so far. Karl is less annoying now that he has grown up a little..
> I'm fond of Darryl the most


I like all the action lol Season 2 was more about the relationship aspect


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Man I just remembered that there are like no Hispanic people. They had that family for like 3 episodes in season 1, those gangster guys and the old people in one episode, and now that one guy who works for The Governor. They're either dead or bad guys. And don't have enough screentime.


----------



## GD8

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Man I just remembered that there are like no Hispanic people. They had that family for like 3 episodes in season 1, those gangster guys and the old people in one episode, and now that one guy who works for The Governor. They're either dead or bad guys. And don't have enough screentime.


Well realistically there's not many hispanic people in GA so it makes sense but I agree they haven't put very much effort into the existing hispanic characters, apparently the hispanic family from the first season is coming back in season 3 though - http://walkingdead.wikia.com/wiki/Morales


----------



## Anyanka

I only started watching The Walking Dead last week, but it's really good! I've heard a lot of great things about it - they're certainly warranted.

As I've only just started, I didn't even realize there was a comic. But I suppose that's something to look into.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Oh wow I was reading the comic book today and wow. What Mishonne did to The Governor in the TV show is NOTHING compared to what she does to him in the comics *shudder*.

Carl is more likeable in the comics and I don't hate Andrea as much because she's pretty badass. She can shoot! And this Tyreese character is pretty cool himself. 

Still no Hispanic people though. I thought Martinez was gonna make it but... no.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I'm all caught up with the comic book now. I have to say I'm a little sad because now I have to wait for a new episode of the show in February and a new issue in January. I think it's pretty cool how they have small story arcs in the series and the covers for the most recent one are cool. Glenn... oh Glenn.... Jesus is cool. I want to see what they do about Negan and the Saviors.


----------



## GD8

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I'm all caught up with the comic book now. I have to say I'm a little sad because now I have to wait for a new episode of the show in February and a new issue in January. I think it's pretty cool how they have small story arcs in the series and the covers for the most recent ones are cool. Glenn... oh Glenn.... Jesus is cool. I want to see what they do about Negan and the Saviors.


I totally stopped reading after what happened to Glenn lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Just read Waling Dead 106 and that was pretty anticlimatic. Does anyone know when a new issue comes out? I read that the next one will come out this Sunday, but the one after that will come out in a month. Are the schedules irregular like that?


----------



## UnnamedSpecies

I personally have never seen it but a "friend" that I really like is in love with it. Seems like I might have to give it a try.


----------



## Maria24678

BEST.SHOW.EVER. 
I have not read the comics.
I can't wait to see the rest of season 3, best season by far


----------



## AlphaHydrae

I'm one!! when's the next season?!! I can't wait!


----------



## Atari82

OH MY GOD YES. I LOVE THIS SHOW. I'm in walking dead withdrawl, I need it so bad. :/ Like Breaking Bad!


----------



## Bronzewing

My favourite show! I can't wait for them to continue season 3. They better not kill Merle off...


----------



## andy0128

I've seen all the episodes so far. I prefered seasons 1 and 2 but i'm still curious to see how the current one unravels


----------



## Gavroche

I like the walking dead but sometimes the shows are either hit or miss, last season was nearly unbearable to endure, this season has been a lot better though.


----------



## Joan Of Narc

February 10th ya'll!!! I'm so excited, can't wait till the show starts back up and this thread to be active again


----------



## MDF93

Daryl can never die.

Carl on the other hand, feel free to go anytime you please.


----------



## Cam1

Less than 24 hours!


----------



## Zeppelin

MDF93 said:


> Daryl can never die.
> 
> Carl on the other hand, feel free to go anytime you please.


My favorite characters are Daryl and Glenn. I hope they don't kill them off.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Zeppelin said:


> My favorite characters are Daryl and Glenn. I hope they don't kill them off.


Yeah... me neither....

BTW has anyone read the Walking Dead novels about The Governor? Only two of the three have been released and I just finished the first one today. I thought it was pretty cool, when I first saw the Woodbury thing I wanted to know how all that came together and now I can.


----------



## Zeppelin

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Yeah... me neither....
> 
> BTW has anyone read the Walking Dead novels about The Governor? Only two of the three have been released and I just finished the first one today. I thought it was pretty cool, when I first saw the Woodbury thing I wanted to know how all that came together and now I can.


I will read them novels/ comics after the series is over. I hate spoilers. I do play the video game episodes on my Xbox, they are really cool and I plan to get the new game when it comes out this spring.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Zeppelin said:


> I will read them novels/ comics after the series is over. I hate spoilers. I do play the video game episodes on my Xbox, they are really cool and I plan to get the new game when it comes out this spring.


When I first started watching the Walking Dead I said the same thing because it's too good a story to spoil it like that, but the comic and TV are actually pretty different so I'm not really worried about spoilers. The main things like staying close to Atlanta, Hershel's farm, Shane, and the prison are important points.

Like, what happens to Shane, happened in Atlanta, nothing happens to Hershel's farm, there were different prisoners in the prison, Hershel's family was bigger, Tyreese joined just after Atlanta, Daryl doesn't exist etc. There isn't much to worry about in the way of spoilers. The novels happen before/early on in the main storyline. Well, at least the first one did. I don't know about the second and third one.
---------------
Shiet, 4 more hours!


----------



## Zeppelin

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> When I first started watching the Walking Dead I said the same thing because it's too good a story to spoil it like that, but the comic and TV are actually pretty different so I'm not really worried about spoilers. The main things like staying close to Atlanta, Hershel's farm, Shane, and the prison are important points.
> 
> Like, what happens to Shane, happened in Atlanta, nothing happens to Hershel's farm, there were different prisoners in the prison, Hershel's family was bigger, Tyreese joined just after Atlanta, Daryl doesn't exist etc. There isn't much to worry about in the way of spoilers. The novels happen before/early on in the main storyline. Well, at least the first one did. I don't know about the second and third one.
> ---------------
> Shiet, 4 more hours!


Thanks. I wil probably read them now. 3 more hours!


----------



## IveGotToast

Just watched the new episode. It was great, but the group is falling apart. I feel like the only one i can trust anymore is littleasskicker.


----------



## Zeppelin

I watched the episode. Andrea is really an idiot. How does she not she that the governer is evil?It's like she's completely oblivious to every thing. And Ricks going pyscho.


----------



## Cam1

Damn. I can't stand Rick and Carl... I like the new characters so far.


----------



## leonardess

oh god yes, I love that show. and, I consider it a badly needed public service. Now, we will all know exactly what to do (and not do) come the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I'm watching it right now, but I'm just having a hard time getting into it.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Zeppelin said:


> I watched the episode. Andrea is really an idiot. How does she not she that the governer is evil?It's like she's completely oblivious to every thing. And Ricks going pyscho.


In a commercial for the rest of the season they showed The Governor sleeping and Andrea standing over him with a knife but it looks like she won't do it a for a couple more episodes. The **** _is_ wrong with her? She's not even asking him anything. She tried and the Governor shut her up and she's all "Oh, okay."

And yeah Rick's all bat**** crazy. I liked him up until now but he just turns away Tyreese's group like that and he's kicking Michonne out.

^^ Also, that's another good example of the show being different from the comic. Rick met Tyreese shortly after Atlanta and accepted them almost immediately.

One last thought; Daryl noooooooo!


----------



## Meli24R

I really hope Daryl comes to his senses, ditches Merle and rejoins the group. Andrea is such an annoying moron (possibly even more so than Lori was) and really needs to die. I wish this show had more likeable females..really the only woman I like is Maggie, but Michonne is pretty badass. And I feel bad for Rick, he's quite clearly snapped.


----------



## Monroee

Loved the episode, can't wait until next week! I'm also hoping Daryl comes to his senses soon. There must be some sort of "break" between them eventually where Daryl's "he's my brother blinders" are taken down and he realizes how narcissistic and psychopathic Merle is. 

I thought the end of the episode was a bit anti-climatic. I like the situation of Rick snapping, I think it's a good twist to make things interesting - but I didn't like how the episode ended really.


----------



## estse

Ah, TV.


----------



## scooby

Andreas speech... And how it actually worked on the crowd...

I'm not sure if I like Michonne or not. So far I'm leaning towards no, I'm not a fan of her perpetual death staring of everyone. Maybe she just feels too super heroine to me right now instead of just a human, maybe it'll change when/if they explore her story more.


----------



## Monroee

scooby said:


> Andreas speech... And how it actually worked on the crowd...


It was so stupid when she finished and everyone smiled and started hugging. Like... what the f..? Walkers just came in and devoured a guy, the world is going to sh-t, and a little rainbow speech makes it all okay? I think they are supposed to represent the gullible sheep population.



> I'm not sure if I like Michonne or not. So far I'm leaning towards no, I'm not a fan of her perpetual death staring of everyone. Maybe she just feels too super heroine to me right now instead of just a human, maybe it'll change when/if they explore her story more.


I liked her at first but she really needs to just start _talking_ instead of the death stares. When Rick questioned her about knowing Andrea and such - Why not say "Yeah, I saved Andrea, we spent a year together, we got forcibly picked up by the Governor (that you now see is evil), I left the group because I wanted to go kill the Governor, sorry for ditching you guys like that." WHY is she being so secretive? She is on _their_ side, if she would speak up, then everyone would know that she's on the same page. She's just making herself look guilty and like she's hiding some evil deeds. It was so frustrating to see that scene...


----------



## Nefury

probably the worst episode so far, even including all of season 2.


----------



## Cam1

FamiliarFlames said:


> Rick's mental faculties are clearly waning but he still insists on making decisions on behalf of the group. I hope he becomes zombie chow.


Agreed. Every time I see his face I want to punch something.


----------



## AussiePea

Nefury said:


> probably the worst episode so far, even including all of season 2.


care to elaborate?

Thought it was quite good, the group seems in a bit of a shambles which is always good for excitement and now we have a pissed off governor.


----------



## estse

Has Michonne tortured the Governor yet? She did it a few years ago in the comics. Nailed his cock to the ground. Gouged out an eye. Cut off an arm. Neat, fun stuff.


----------



## Zeppelin

Monroee said:


> Loved the episode, can't wait until next week! I'm also hoping Daryl comes to his senses soon. There must be some sort of "break" between them eventually where Daryl's "he's my brother blinders" are taken down and he realizes how narcissistic and psychopathic Merle is.
> 
> I thought the end of the episode was a bit anti-climatic. I like the situation of Rick snapping, I think it's a good twist to make things interesting - but I didn't like how the episode ended really.


Daryl is the smartest character on the show( except for maybe Glenn), he's going to come back, I think he just likes his brother too much too realize that he's evil. That's really his only flaw. Daryl is a fan favorite, the show won't leave us hanging for too long( hopefully).


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Mercurochrome said:


> Has Michonne tortured the Governor yet? She did it a few years ago in the comics. Nailed his cock to the ground. Gouged out an eye. Cut off an arm. Neat, fun stuff.


I think glass shard to the eye is as close as it's going to get. The spoon alone would've been too much for TV.


----------



## Things Unsaid

I felt bad for Merle for all of ten seconds while he and Daryl were being made to duke it out... then went back to wanting to cram a severed foot in his mouth.

I wonder how they'll handle the number of groups characters have split off into? It seems like a lot now.



Nefury said:


> probably the worst episode so far, even including all of season 2.


Harsh. There was some really mind-numbing petty drama in season 2.


----------



## buklti

I predict Merle will do something to get himself killed. And his brother will come back to the prison just as the Governor attacks the prison.


----------



## Monroee

My prediction will be that Merle does something that makes Daryl realize that he's an a-hole. Like they will be over-run with walkers and Merle will abandon him or something to save himself. And Daryl will realize he was wrong and go back to the group.


----------



## estse

Just ****ing kill him. Kill him. Kill him already, kill him.


----------



## Elad

New season just premiered here, looks like Rick should be posting on SAS.

everyone seems to be so emotional about everything, its sort of annoying. Goddamn it Glen.


----------



## WhoDey85

I haven't seen any of season three yet. I'm pissed at myself for flipping through GEEK magazine which had a picture of all the characters with an X through the ones that died. I quickly looked away and threw the magazine on back on the shelf but I caught a good look at one of them. Spoiled.  :doh


----------



## Zeppelin

That was a really good episode. Good shootout. Good that Daryl and Merle are back and Andrea's still an idiot....


----------



## Gloomlight

The next episode looks like it's going to be awesome. I'm really curious who the mysterious woman driving the zombie truck was? The only female (we know of) that it could be is Andrea but it doesn't seem like something she would do, I'm hoping it's a new character.


----------



## jgymcar

love this show some cool zombie deaths!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Holy **** nuggets how the hell did I forget that a new episode came out yesterday? It was so ****ing good. I thought the bridge part was as good as it was going to get, but slap me silly and call my Ashely, it didn't! It got waaaay better. Andrea needs to get her *** back to the prison and come to her senses. This episode was better than the last.

I thought those people on the bridge were going to be the ones from the Atlanta camp because I mean come on, if there were a few Latinos living in Atlanta before the outbreak, how many are still going to be alive afterwards? But it seems as though it was just an excuse to make Merle not only look like a dick, but a _racist_ dick.


----------



## Monroee

I have to be honest and say the majority of the episode was dead boring, and I had trouble staying awake. But, the end totally made up for it. When Axel got shot, I was like "holy shiiiiiiiite, here we go!". And when Daryl finally made his return, in the most BAD AS$ way possible, I was so happy. 

I have no idea how it's going to be like with Merle in the group now.. especially if Rick is still looney toons.


----------



## Zeppelin

Gloomlight said:


> The next episode looks like it's going to be awesome. I'm really curious who the mysterious woman driving the zombie truck was? The only female (we know of) that it could be is Andrea but it doesn't seem like something she would do, I'm hoping it's a new character.


I'm pretty sure it wasn't Andrea, because Andrea went looking for the governer, but he was "on a run".


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Gloomlight said:


> The next episode looks like it's going to be awesome. I'm really curious who the mysterious woman driving the zombie truck was? The only female (we know of) that it could be is Andrea but it doesn't seem like something she would do, I'm hoping it's a new character.


I think it was a just a normal chick who worked for the Governor because when he heard the truck coming he smiled and watched it plow through the gates. I don't think the armor was suppose to be mysterious or anything, it was just suppose to be protection because I mean, if you're going to be driving a truckload of zombies and then releasing them, would you want to do that unprotected?
---------------------------
Random but I found this on the internet today and it made me laugh


----------



## Cam1

I didn't like Glenn in this episode. He's normally my favorite character but this whole leader if the pack attitude sucks from him. I wish Rick would die, can't stand that character at all, sane or not.

What do you guys think the plan is for blonde girl (can never remember her name, Maggies sister). She's managed to live this long yet is such an insignificant character. Wonder if she will develop a roll or die soon?


----------



## Monroee

Cam1 said:


> What do you guys think the plan is for blonde girl (can never remember her name, Maggies sister). She's managed to live this long yet is such an insignificant character. Wonder if she will develop a roll or die soon?


I remember thinking "when are they going to flesh out T-Dog's character?". And look what happened to him. lol.

I feel like sometimes they keep people alive for a long time for no other reason than to make it shocking when they do eventually die. I could be wrong though and she could develop into something..

I will be sad if Hershel dies, he grew on me a lot. Pretty much took Dale's role as the moral compass of the group.


----------



## scooby

I liked that convict. Bummer.


----------



## catcharay

I'm waiting for the series to conclude before downloading them, then watching them in quick succession. Darryl is the best character..he's kind of hot too


----------



## Zeppelin

Cam1 said:


> I didn't like Glenn in this episode. He's normally my favorite character but this whole leader if the pack attitude sucks from him. I wish Rick would die, can't stand that character at all, sane or not.
> 
> What do you guys think the plan is for blonde girl (can never remember her name, Maggies sister). She's managed to live this long yet is such an insignificant character. Wonder if she will develop a roll or die soon?


Ya, Glenn was totally different in this episode. It makes me wonder if the shows leading up to him being killed off or something.

In all honesty, I didnt think Hershel's family would last too long, but I think they will all be in a least next season and right now she is the only one taking care of the kid, so she might be kept in for that, as a "mother" role.

My favorite characters usually are Glenn and Daryl, but now it seems like I am starting to like Daryl more?.


----------



## Cam1

Zeppelin said:


> My favorite characters usually are Glenn and Daryl, but now it seems like I am starting to like Daryl more?.


Daryl becomes more likable every episode it seems. Glenn's character has been becoming less likable, hopefully that changes.

The thing with this show is there are so many characters I can't stand, particularly Rick and Carl.


----------



## stylicho

Cam1 said:


> I didn't like Glenn in this episode. He's normally my favorite character but this whole leader if the pack attitude sucks from him. I wish Rick would die, can't stand that character at all, sane or not.
> 
> What do you guys think the plan is for blonde girl (can never remember her name, Maggies sister). She's managed to live this long yet is such an insignificant character. Wonder if she will develop a roll or die soon?


Dude, you're crazy. Rick makes the Walking Dead. Without Rick there is no Walking Dead. It's boring right now because the story isn't revolving around him because he's bonkers. Once it starts revolving around him again the ball will start rolling.


----------



## Cam1

stylicho said:


> Dude, you're crazy. Rick makes the Walking Dead. Without Rick there is no Walking Dead. It's boring right now because the story isn't revolving around him because he's bonkers. Once it starts revolving around him again the ball will start rolling.


Lol, true. Doesn't change the fact that I can't stand him though.


----------



## dark

I really enjoy this show  I cant wait to see what's going to go down this next episode. I wanna see so Carrol n Daryl tension and maybe a kiss? D: Gaaahh I love Daryl.

I also agree Glenn is getting kind of lame. I miss his old self.


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

How come they headshot zombies all day but can't hit humans for **** using automatics with super scopes... Lol w/e still enjoy the show just random stuff about it makes it frustrating to watch at times


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

ThingsRlookingUp said:


> How come they headshot zombies all day but can't hit humans for **** using automatics with super scopes... Lol w/e still enjoy the show just random stuff about it makes it frustrating to watch at times


I think it's harder to hit a small target like a head from far away when the body it's attached to is smart enough to move out of the way, shoots back at you, and is faster.


----------



## stylicho

andy0128 said:


> I've seen all the episodes so far. I prefered seasons 1 and 2 but i'm still curious to see how the current one unravels


Yeah, I'm pretty much in agreement with you. I probably liked season one the best. I still like all of them though, just that one the best. I don't understand why AMC keeps changing showmasters. For the first season it was Frank Darabont I believe. Then the last two were under Glen Mazarra? Now we have somebody named Scott Gimple running the show :con? Why must corporations continue to **** with **** until they ruin it?


----------



## zomgz

Michonne is such a badass, I hope they don't kill her off. Strong female leads are hard to come by these days*. *I wish she had just finished off the Mayor, though. I can't believe Andrea is actually having sex with that guy. I thought she was better than that.


----------



## OdeToMelancholy

I love this show so much! There was some real chemistry between Rick and Herschel last episode, and Daryl coming back to save Rick was just great. 

I think the only way to redeem Andrea is to have her kill the governor or something - I hope they sort her character out, honestly. Michonne's an awesome character though.


----------



## Cam1

OdeToMelancholy said:


> I love this show so much! There was some real chemistry between Rick and Herschel last episode, and Daryl coming back to save Rick was just great.
> 
> I think the only way to redeem Andrea is to have her kill the governor or something - I hope they sort her character out, honestly. Michonne's an awesome character though.


Actually... I wouldn't be surprised if she finds out what he did and kills him. Could see that happening in the finale maybe.


----------



## Metal_Heart

Cam1 said:


> Daryl becomes more likable every episode it seems. Glenn's character has been becoming less likable, hopefully that changes.
> 
> The thing with this show is there are so many characters I can't stand, particularly Rick and Carl.


Daryl is awesome! But awww I love Carl, he's kind of adorable running around in his hat and boots shooting zombies..


----------



## catcharay

Many people seem to hate Rick, I don't know where it stems from..the only character bothersome to me was Carl in the second season. He just had to act all tough and get in trouble all the time. Why couldn't he be a good, obedient kid?!! 

Anyhow, he's not on my annoying list so much anymore..cos he's maturing..


----------



## zomgz

I think now that Meryl is with the group he will be helpful in stategizing against the mayor and his troops. No one will like him, that's for sure, but I still think he'll be helpful.


----------



## TaliesinLALA

Here! :clap


----------



## AussiePea

That's if Rick doesn't lose his sheisse over her being in the group first, though it would see he has other things to worry about for now. I do like how they are bringing in the mental instability side of things into the show now too, adds a new level.


----------



## mca90guitar

Finally caught up on this season. Sad to see carl and rick are still breathing. Show would have been better is shane lived and they got killed off.


----------



## zomgz

Yeah Rick has kind of lost it, completely. He needs to get it together so he can lead the group properly. A shave wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## WhoDey85

Well I'm caught up. Season 3 has been pretty good. A lot more action which is a good thing. 

Hopefully Daryl can integrate Merrill into the group somehow. The group really needs Daryl right now no doubt. 

Rick is the man, I don't know what you guys are talking about. It's been interesting seeing him go down the path to crazy town. The dude has been through so much **** and has had the burden of looking out for all these people for so long. One man can only handle so much. Idk.

Michonne has been pretty badass. I don't care for Andrea much at all. The way she dogged Michonne like that. Very ungrateful.


----------



## Glosoli

I love TWD. It's the perfect blend of action, suspense and drama for me.

Judging by the names of the remaining episodes, I have a feeling that things are going to get more and more bleak for the gang.


----------



## stylicho

mca90guitar said:


> Finally caught up on this season. Sad to see carl and rick are still breathing. Show would have been better is shane lived and they got killed off.


If Shane was still with the group there would probably be nobody left but him cause if he got put in danger he would just shoot somebody in the leg :lol. Plus, Berenthal's acting wasn't great by my standards. He always did the same shake head and make snide remark routine lol. But he did bring an imposing figure. Kind of how Merle is an intimidating figure but in a different way. Like I've stated along time ago Rick is my favorite character. Lincoln is excellent as a cop, and his moral compass constantly on tilt is awesome. I like Daryl alot because he reminds me of a lot of people I know. And Glen is probably one of my other favorite characters. I've just liked him since the beginning. There are really no characters I dislike though so I'm not real picky .


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Oh my God, Andrea, Andrea, Andrea








I don't think Lori was ever that dumb. At least you could tell which side she was on.


----------



## Implicate

Why hasn't anyone pistol whipped that girl for singing yet?

Also, more bloodshed is required to differentiate it from a soap opera, which I am no longer able to do.


----------



## mca90guitar

stylicho said:


> If Shane was still with the group there would probably be nobody left but him cause if he got put in danger he would just shoot somebody in the leg :lol. Plus, Berenthal's acting wasn't great by my standards. He always did the same shake head and make snide remark routine lol. But he did bring an imposing figure. Kind of how Merle is an intimidating figure but in a different way. Like I've stated along time ago Rick is my favorite character. Lincoln is excellent as a cop, and his moral compass constantly on tilt is awesome. I like Daryl alot because he reminds me of a lot of people I know. And Glen is probably one of my other favorite characters. I've just liked him since the beginning. There are really no characters I dislike though so I'm not real picky .


Show would be more interesting  I just dont like rick at all, whines alot, bad acting, makes stupid calls, has a annoying son that wears a cowboy hat etc... Time to kick his *** out and bring in someone else. also for the love of all thats holy, can they make these battle scenes more real for once. The mayor fired like 1000 rds out of a mag that was probably 30 rds tops without switching mags once.


----------



## MiMiK

Implicate said:


> Why hasn't anyone pistol whipped that girl for singing yet?
> 
> Also, more bloodshed is required to differentiate it from a soap opera, which I am no longer able to do.


no one better lay a hand on beth...or else :twak


----------



## buklti

I don't like Rick either. The way he talks and his mannerisms I find irritating. I think the writers should've introduced a younger, leader type earlier on in the show to replace him. Glenn and Darryl don't fit the leader part in my opinion.


----------



## Zeppelin

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Oh my God, Andrea, Andrea, Andrea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Lori was ever that dumb. At least you could tell which side she was on.


Yep. I'm suprised she hasn't died yet.

------

Really Andrea. You slept with the governer and didnt kill him? Why?

If I was in the jail, I would put Andrea in the jail cell because I would be afraid she would tell the governer all of the info. I also give Merle a second chance only because at least you know he's fighting for your side( for now).


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Huge fan here!! I admit I haven't seen the majority of the 1st season, started with the last few episodes of the first season. Thankfully sister's boyfriend has been able to record all the eps since then and I am all caught up, yet still have yet to see season 1 lol. But I know who is who and everything. At first I thought it was just a show about zombies but it's so not. It's about human survival. It's so intense. 

My fav is Rick and Daryl. I love Hershal and Michone too. And Carl. All the good guys really. But OMG the Governor needs to be shot already!!! Such a dirty lying pig!! And Andrea is so stupid to trust him so easily! I so hope she has the guts to stab him next week! There were so many chances someone could have killed him! Grrrr!!! :bash


----------



## catcharay

mca90guitar said:


> Finally caught up on this season. Sad to see carl and rick are still breathing. Show would have been better is shane lived and they got killed off.


Nooo I hated Shane because he was so power hungry and uncontrollable - a definite liability.

He also stole Rick's wife, which is not cool with me. I'm so happy he's gone.. he was actually the only other character that annoyed me.


----------



## andy0128

Implicate said:


> Why hasn't anyone pistol whipped that girl for singing yet?
> 
> Also, more bloodshed is required to differentiate it from a soap opera, which I am no longer able to do.


The zombies are no longer really such a threat, because everyone now has gotten adept at picking them off with a sharp implement. The show has obviously had to evolve into tribal wars between survivors.


----------



## andy0128

catcharay said:


> Nooo I hated Shane because he was so power hungry and uncontrollable - a definite liability.
> 
> He also stole Rick's wife, which is not cool with me. I'm so happy he's gone.. he was actually the only other character that annoyed me.


Regardless the loss of shane has taken some of the edge off the series. Ricks charachter is still central to the series. When he left the UK sitcom teachers it went downhill and the same would probably happen to this show, although they really need some good plot ideas if they are going to have further series.


----------



## Monroee

I just wish they would make it a bit more realistic. I know they are good at killing the walkers now, but let's not make it _too_ easy, especially when there are a bunch of them around. I know it's not focused on the zombies anymore, but at least make it realistic that there are fking man-eating zombies around. They make it seem like they aren't a threat at all. A pissed off Chihuahua would be more dangerous to them than the walkers, I mean come on.. I wish they could keep us on guard whenever they are exposed to the walkers, so we always go "oh noez, I hope they don't get bit". At this point, we're all so confident that it won't ever happen and it takes the fun out of having a zombie show.

Also, their endless amounts of bullets is starting to annoy me as well. I want it to be more realistic like it was in the earlier shows. They are hanging out in a prison, not going anywhere, so where are they getting endless ammo for their super war guns?


----------



## Cam1

Monroee said:


> I just wish they would make it a bit more realistic. I know they are good at killing the walkers now, but let's not make it _too_ easy, especially when there are a bunch of them around. I know it's not focused on the zombies anymore, but at least make it realistic that there are fking man-eating zombies around. They make it seem like they aren't a threat at all. A pissed off Chihuahua would be more dangerous to them than the walkers, I mean come on.. I wish they could keep us on guard whenever they are exposed to the walkers, so we always go "oh noez, I hope they don't get bit". At this point, we're all so confident that it won't ever happen and it takes the fun out of having a zombie show.
> 
> Also, their endless amounts of bullets is starting to annoy me as well. I want it to be more realistic like it was in the earlier shows. They are hanging out in a prison, not going anywhere, so where are they getting endless ammo for their super war guns?


I agree. It's gotten to the point where other humans are more of a threat than zombies.

On the preview for the next episode it looks like Rick, Carl, and Michonne get in to some trouble with the zombies though.


----------



## Things Unsaid

Did something go on between Carol and Daryl in season 1 that I forgot? They seem to have some kind of unspoken bond I keep noticing.

I've enjoyed Woodbury for awhile, but I hope it doesn't become like the farm scenario in season 2. I love seeing ruined cities and daily survival. Humans are predictable and I knew what Andrea would do the moment the knife was in her hand - not even suspenseful.

Glenn seems pretty constipated.


----------



## Adwian

Things Unsaid said:


> Did something go on between Carol and Daryl in season 1 that I forgot? They seem to have some kind of unspoken bond I keep noticing.
> 
> I've enjoyed Woodbury for awhile, but I hope it doesn't become like the farm scenario in season 2. I love seeing ruined cities and daily survival. Humans are predictable and I knew what Andrea would do the moment the knife was in her hand - not even suspenseful.
> 
> Glenn seems pretty constipated.


Carol loves Daryl. She was one of the first to see past his flaws and view him as the caring, brave and tortured hero he is. Daryl's dedication to finding Sophia really has a lot to do with it and who can forget the Cherokee Rose he gave her.


----------



## Adwian

And to add to that. He came to her rescue out of the blue on some cool chopper.


----------



## Meli24R

I really hope they kill off Andrea this season, she just needs to die already. I have a feeling that they'll redeem her in some way and she'll eventually take out the governor, but I'd prefer Michonne do it. 
Rick (along with Daryl) are still my favorites even though Rick's been losing it. He's one of the most(if not the most) developed characters on the show and I think it would suffer without him.


----------



## stylicho

Monroee said:


> I just wish they would make it a bit more realistic. I know they are good at killing the walkers now, but let's not make it _too_ easy, especially when there are a bunch of them around. I know it's not focused on the zombies anymore, but at least make it realistic that there are fking man-eating zombies around. They make it seem like they aren't a threat at all. A pissed off Chihuahua would be more dangerous to them than the walkers, I mean come on.. I wish they could keep us on guard whenever they are exposed to the walkers, so we always go "oh noez, I hope they don't get bit". At this point, we're all so confident that it won't ever happen and it takes the fun out of having a zombie show.
> 
> Also, their endless amounts of bullets is starting to annoy me as well. I want it to be more realistic like it was in the earlier shows. They are hanging out in a prison, not going anywhere, so where are they getting endless ammo for their super war guns?


I don't mind the threat level of the walkers. They're still very dangerous in herds. Hell, Rick almost bit it in the last show with only a few. And I assume they either got lots of ammunition from the prison itself or the town close by. I'm sure there are sporting goods stores nearby.


----------



## Noca

stylicho said:


> I don't mind the threat level of the walkers. They're still very dangerous in herds. Hell, Rick almost bit it in the last show with only a few. And I assume they either got lots of ammunition from the prison itself or the town close by. I'm sure there are sporting goods stores nearby.


This show is based in America after all, there is no shortage of guns or ammo even with the country's full population, and there certainly wouldn't be with most of the population dead and zombified.


----------



## Zeppelin

Noca said:


> This show is based in America after all, there is no shortage of guns or ammo even with the country's full population, and there certainly wouldn't be with most of the population dead and zombified.


Lol. i agree with you. A zombie apocalyspe couldnt happen in America because we would just kill all of the zombies. I think 30-50% of people here own guns? So yeah, I think zombies would have a tough time


----------



## stylicho

Zeppelin said:


> Lol. i agree with you. A zombie apocalyspe couldnt happen in America because we would just kill all of the zombies. I think 30-50% of people here own guns? So yeah, I think zombies would have a tough time


What got me was how in the first episode the walkers overtook military tanks and pretty much anything in their way. Still don't know how they accomplished that.


----------



## mca90guitar

stylicho said:


> What got me was how in the first episode the walkers overtook military tanks and pretty much anything in their way. Still don't know how they accomplished that.


Didnt get that Either. I just dont see how a out break like that can happen with our huge strong *** military and the weapons we have. the tankers can just run them over in the citys and take out most, plus drones, helis, snipers, etc... and ya the millions of armed civilians. Unless it spread like a virus instead of the bite or scratch it I just dont see how it could happen.


----------



## Reckoner7

Meli24R said:


> *I really hope they kill off Andrea this season, she just needs to die already.* I have a feeling that they'll redeem her in some way and she'll eventually take out the governor, but I'd prefer Michonne do it.
> Rick (along with Daryl) are still my favorites even though Rick's been losing it. He's one of the most(if not the most) developed characters on the show and I think it would suffer without him.


If only lol.


----------



## Monroee

mca90guitar said:


> Didnt get that Either. I just dont see how a out break like that can happen with our huge strong *** military and the weapons we have. the tankers can just run them over in the citys and take out most, plus drones, helis, snipers, etc... and ya the millions of armed civilians. Unless it spread like a virus instead of the bite or scratch it I just dont see how it could happen.


Yeah, I'm still awaiting flashbacks so we can see what actually happened and how it all got started. Are they _ever_ going to show us? When the show first started, I kept waiting and waiting for Rick to question everyone as to how it all began given he wasn't there to witness it, but he never asked. After a year of sitting around campfires with no television, you'd think he'd eventually ask for details.


----------



## AussiePea

They won't show us how it all started because really it adds nothing to the story as far as keeping it interesting and enabling it to move forward. It would also open up far too many loopholes and areas to pick at.

I'm hoping for some kind of super zombie attack coming up as well to distract from the human vs human element for awhile.


----------



## oddfutur3

Unfortunately I agree we will never get satisfactory answers as to how all this started or why, whats going on in other parts of the world, etc, because The Walking Dead is a very character-driven series and drifting off into that realm would be irrelevant to the story. Each member of the group have more immediate concerns... surviving. That being said, I wish they wouldnt have teased us in season 1 with the CDC episodes if they didnt plan on expanding on it.


----------



## Secretaz

I'm getting annoyed how they always win the zombies. Like that asian dude, the was tied up in the chair and that another man let a zombie in the room to eat this asian.... And this asian manages untie himself and kill the zombie before it bites him... How can they always be so strong?

Also where they get so much bullets and guns? And where do women get pads and tampons and painkillers for periods, there's not stores everywhere...? Where do they get toilet paper? How come their skin stay so flawless and perfect if there's no products and such for skin anymore? Where do they get food and water all the time? Don't they ever starve? Uhh...

But i like it how now it's more like human vs human than human vs zombies. I started to get bored on watching how they just fight with zombies all the time.


----------



## noscreenname

I haven't seen past season one but it is a good take on the comic book without being a close adaptation. They get to take everything that worked in the comic and add to it; Stephen Kings The stand is obviously a big influence.

One thing about the comic though it is really brutal on killing off main characters like it is nothing.



Monroee said:


> I just wish they would make it a bit more realistic. I know they are good at killing the walkers now, but let's not make it _too_ easy, especially when there are a bunch of them around. I know it's not focused on the zombies anymore, but at least make it realistic that there are fking man-eating zombies around. They make it seem like they aren't a threat at all. A pissed off Chihuahua would be more dangerous to them than the walkers, I mean come on.. I wish they could keep us on guard whenever they are exposed to the walkers, so we always go "oh noez, I hope they don't get bit". At this point, we're all so confident that it won't ever happen and it takes the fun out of having a zombie show.
> 
> Also, their endless amounts of bullets is starting to annoy me as well. I want it to be more realistic like it was in the earlier shows. They are hanging out in a prison, not going anywhere, so where are they getting endless ammo for their super war guns?


That's kind of the entire point of most zombie apocalypse genre though. The zombies are an annoyance, a force of nature that can be taken care of with proper preparation. It's staying in one spot and working with others to reform society that is the difficult part.

Having a cynical view of society I would tend to agree with this but others disagree and think we would pull together. World War Z is a good take on this version.

Spoilers

In the comic book a handful of the main characters destroy an entire herd (thousands of zombies) single handedly with simple tools.


----------



## CWe

I always been wanting to watch this sh-- but can never get around to it, maybe deep down I don't give a rats *** about it too much. But I will see it one day, maybe when it's old and outdated.


----------



## Things Unsaid

In the middle of the show there was a commercial for The Talking Dead, advertised as "x and y discuss Morgan's mental state." Someone chimed in "Not much to discuss." Cracked up.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

wow this thread has over 600 replies..cool beans


----------



## Zeppelin

So Morgan's gone crazy. Wow... What was he trying to do in the town with the zombies and the whole "Clear" thing. I didnt understand that part.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Zeppelin said:


> So Morgan's gone crazy. Wow... What was he trying to do in the town with the zombies and the whole "Clear" thing. I didnt understand that part.


I'm watching the Talking Dead right now and they said that Morgan is so crazy now that he sort of sees it as _his_ job to clear the Earth of zombies. He set up all those traps to kill all the zombies.
---------------------------------
I'm happy to see Morgan come back but... not in that way. I was really expecting him to come back to the prison but no. I do hope that when the survivors leave the prison (because they _will_ leave the prison, whether through the Governor or something else because staying in the prison for the rest of the series will not work) that they backtrack to the town to find Morgan and that's when he will join them.

Carl seemed a bit more a-hole-y this episode. The only good thing he did was tell Rick that Michonne was one of them.

Also, whoever above said that Rick needs a shave was right. He also needs his sheriffs uniform and hat back. He looked wicked good in that. He looked like a leader.


----------



## dassad

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I'm watching the Talking Dead right now and they said that Morgan is so crazy now that he sort of sees it as _his_ job to clear the Earth of zombies. He set up all those traps to kill all the zombies.
> ---------------------------------
> I'm happy to see Morgan come back but... not in that way. I was really expecting him to come back to the prison but no. I do hope that when the survivors leave the prison (because they _will_ leave the prison, whether through the Governor or something else because staying in the prison for the rest of the series will not work) that they backtrack to the town to find Morgan and that's when he will join them.
> 
> Carl seemed a bit more a-hole-y this episode. The only good thing he did was tell Rick that Michonne was one of them.
> 
> Also, whoever above said that Rick needs a shave was right. He also needs his sheriffs uniform and hat back. He looked wicked good in that. He looked like a leader.


I'm kind of happy that they did something different with Morgan. Its a good way to show how their paths really diverged from the same starting point. And reminds us of how Rick is going crazy over the loss of Lori and would probably be doing the same thing as Morgan if he lost Carl. And if I remember correctly, immediately after Lori's death he went on a long absence where he just ran around killing walkers.

But agree that Carl was being kind of an ***. And felt it kind of mean that they left the man running after them. Feel like the old Rick may have stopped to help him, but now he is becoming more closed towards others.


----------



## IveGotToast

I think this episode was the best one since the pilot. One reason is that Lennie James is the an amazing actor. Probably the best one that was ever on the show. The other reason is how they actually showed how a zombie apocalypse would effect people. Throughout the entire series the only person who has changed is Rick. Carl's mom died. Pretty much the same after. Carol's daughter died. Forgets about it the next episode. Andrea's sister died. Is just a ****. It was great to see that Rick isn't the only one who has been affected. In my opinion Morgan should be a main character.


----------



## Zeppelin

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I'm watching the Talking Dead right now and they said that Morgan is so crazy now that he sort of sees it as _his_ job to clear the Earth of zombies. He set up all those traps to kill all the zombies.
> ---------------------------------
> I'm happy to see Morgan come back but... not in that way. I was really expecting him to come back to the prison but no. I do hope that when the survivors leave the prison (because they _will_ leave the prison, whether through the Governor or something else because staying in the prison for the rest of the series will not work) that they backtrack to the town to find Morgan and that's when he will join them.
> 
> Carl seemed a bit more a-hole-y this episode. The only good thing he did was tell Rick that Michonne was one of them.
> 
> Also, whoever above said that Rick needs a shave was right. He also needs his sheriffs uniform and hat back. He looked wicked good in that. He looked like a leader.


Ok that makes since. Morgan's goal is to kill all the zombies.

When Rick went to the police station, I kept hoping he would put on his uniform again, he looks alot cooler with it on.


----------



## Pennywise

I'm a fan of the game. Haven't watched the show, but I've heard good things.


----------



## Monroee

It was interesting episode, I liked it. I had wondered when we were going to find out what happened to Morgan. And I liked it because it showed realistically what would happen to people in this type of situation. Not everyone can keep going, keep their sanity and act normal - especially after losing one's family. Like was mentioned, Carol and Andrea moved on pretty well, so did Carl so far. I'm sure everyone in the group lost someone sometime when the apocalypse first happened. But we didn't get to see anyone get permanently unhinged by it. And despite supposedly losing his sanity, Morgan did make some good points when he declined going back with Rick. 

Anyone else feel so sad about what happened with that hitchhiker on the road?? I knew they were going to show him dead later, but it really got to me. Goes to show how much they have changed morally throughout all this. I laughed, but also cringed, when they stopped to pick up his bag. lol. The scene with the guy kind of got to me because I put myself in that role hahah, in reality, I'd probably be the lone person struggling to survive waving for help. And having someone just drive off and leave you is pretty horrific.


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354

Hi All,

I'm a big TWD fan too - love the show! I'm in the UK so watched Ep 11 on Friday.

I'll try to see Ep 12 tomorrow so I can keep up to date with the thread


----------



## scooby

Monroee said:


> It was interesting episode, I liked it. I had wondered when we were going to find out what happened to Morgan. And I liked it because it showed realistically what would happen to people in this type of situation. Not everyone can keep going, keep their sanity and act normal - especially after losing one's family. Like was mentioned, Carol and Andrea moved on pretty well, so did Carl so far. I'm sure everyone in the group lost someone sometime when the apocalypse first happened. But we didn't get to see anyone get permanently unhinged by it. And despite supposedly losing his sanity, Morgan did make some good points when he declined going back with Rick.
> 
> Anyone else feel so sad about what happened with that hitchhiker on the road?? I knew they were going to show him dead later, but it really got to me. Goes to show how much they have changed morally throughout all this. I laughed, but also cringed, when they stopped to pick up his bag. lol. The scene with the guy kind of got to me because I put myself in that role hahah, in reality, I'd probably be the lone person struggling to survive waving for help. And having someone just drive off and leave you is pretty horrific.


Pretty much agree with all of this. I also am warming up to Michonne more now, especially after this episode. She seemed much more like an actual human, showing more of herself than just being the angry ice queen that she has been in the past.


----------



## MeekShadow

I'm glad Michonne is starting to be accepted into the group. She may act very distant and untrustworthy, but I think she's one of the few who would really make it in a zombie apocalypse without losing her sanity.



Monroee said:


> Anyone else feel so sad about what happened with that hitchhiker on the road??


I feel the same way. I'm sure I'd probably be one of those lonely travelers desperate to find someone willing to take me in (if I wasn't already dead/turned). I could never survive. :no


----------



## stylicho

I really liked that episode. My favorite of all time is probably the CDC one from the first season but this one wasn't too far behind. I really like how they are displaying the decline of morality by the group regarding the hitchiker. Carl is a cold blooded kid, but that honestly isn't that surprising for a kid. The most surprising is Rick becoming apathetic. I felt pain in my stomach when the words "Duane Turned" showed up on the chalkboard in big bold red letters.
Regarding what we talked about earlier. I think since everybody has the virus in them some people turned without getting bit or scratched. That would explain the military getting overrun.


----------



## F1X3R

They wouldn't even consider picking the hitch hiker up, yet they ignore death threats written in blood, stroll around booby trapped towns, casually enter small spaces packed with zombies for a photo and a decorative cat figurine and trust the crazed wall scribbler because Rick briefly met him a year ago.

Yes, screw the helpless hitch hiker, but beg an unpredictable Morgan to join your camp out of sentimentality. Why not, when you've already got a guy with a blade for an arm. 

It's hard to take the episode's theme of cold, hard, survival serious when your characters should have easily died about 3 times each within one day because of their emotional decision making. It's like how Dale's death was supposed to symbolize morality, when really he died out of carelessness.


----------



## AussiePea

Good ep and also taking a liking to Michonne now, she always seemed so uptight and paranoid (as you would expect) but seems to be more relaxed now, which in turn makes her more accessible as a character.

Rick was also less annoying this ep, I was relieved when it let carl go on his little adventure instead of some 30 min standoff with one saying "yes" and the other "no" and I feel he's letting Carl grow up more as a result, though that won't help his arrogance one little bit.

Next episode looks like a killer though, serious action time!


----------



## Joan Of Narc

Have not been really keeping up with this show again, because the way they've handled some things on the show bug me, but watched the whole of Talking Dead after the "Clear" episode and I was sad to have missed it. It really looked amazingly done and the actor that played Morgan...wow! What a performance, it makes me angry that he was so underused on Walking Dead.


----------



## Rhian

I've finally just started watching the second season. I liked the first season well enough when I watched it a few years ago, I'm not sure why I've been avoiding it for so long. 

I recently finished the Telltale game and got interested again. Kind of too late in the season to start watching the third one, but I've seen bits and pieces here or there.


----------



## IveGotToast

SPOILER ALERT

I thought this scene was one of the best in the entire series


----------



## Glosoli

^ Such a great scene.

Just 4 episodes left. I have a feeling that things are about to get really intense.

I'm more attached to the characters now so I'm anxious about who we could end up losing.


----------



## Monroee

IveGotToast said:


> I thought this scene was one of the best in the entire series


That definitely was an insanely good scene. Morgan had the best acting so far with that, it was so emotional.


----------



## spindlehollows

I agree, that was brilliant acting...

TWD is one of the few shows that has actually improved with time...I thought this season was far superior to the others...

on another note: has anyone been watching the ones they've been reairing in black and white? I love it.

TWD has really impressed me on multiple levels, I was a bit wary at first. I like how none of the characters seem twodimensional, they all have some depth . . . character development is usually lost in horror-shows/movies. I think this is because they had fantastic source material in the form of the comics.


----------



## Things Unsaid

spindlehollows said:


> on another note: has anyone been watching the ones they've been reairing in black and white? I love it.


I saw an advertisement for it, but I didn't really see the point. Is it supposed to be spookier because it's b/w or something?


----------



## Inthetrees

Went to Paleyfest last night in Rancho Mirage. I loved seeing the cast/ crew talk about the show.....very entertaining. Anyone else go?


----------



## spindlehollows

Things Unsaid said:


> I saw an advertisement for it, but I didn't really see the point. Is it supposed to be spookier because it's b/w or something?


I think it's supposed to be an homage to things like Night of the Living Dead (original zombies movies) that were in black and white

I don't think it's intentionally supposed to be more "spooky," some people just prefer black and white. I honestly don't know why I like it so much haha.


----------



## Chanelleninja

Love It


----------



## IveGotToast

Damn Rick is being such a dumb ***. Why don't they just run and leave the prison. There are prisons all over the country they can choose from. I'd rather run then risk someone dying or giving over Michonne. Clearing another prison really wont be that hard.

Either i wish they would run, or the people in woodbury would realize what the governor is, and have a revolution. Especially Tyresse and Milton.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Andrea, AGAIN?! You just finished telling Hershel that you want to go back to the prison but you go with the Governor? Oh my God...

Daryl and Martinez, those dudes are awesome. Martinez is great with that bat and Daryl with the knife. Awesome. When they first starting like fighting with each other I wanted to see them go hand to hand you know? I hoping Martinez is a good guy in the TV show too and he joins Rick and SPOILER: Doesn't die


----------



## Zeppelin

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Andrea, AGAIN?! You just finished telling Hershel that you want to go back to the prison but you go with the Governor? Oh my God...
> 
> Daryl and Martinez, those dudes are awesome. Martinez is great with that bat and Daryl with the knife. Awesome. When they first starting like fighting with each other I wanted to see them go hand to hand you know? I hoping Martinez is a good guy in the TV show too and he joins Rick and SPOILER: Doesn't die


Andrea is really pissing me off.

From the preview and watching this episodes, it seems as if Martinez and Milton want peace and don't want war. Maybe something will happen and they will join Rick? I've never read the comic so I don't know if that's even going to happen or not.


----------



## Daylight

Not a fan, but I was in LA for spring break last week and saw Jimmy Kimmel Live. One of the guests was an actress from the show, Lauren Cohan. Here's a clip. *If you pause at 0:20, you can barely see me in the front row, sitting to the right of the person wearing purple.*


----------



## jayd1979

Love the series!


----------



## Zeppelin

Daylight said:


> Not a fan, but I was in LA for spring break last week and saw Jimmy Kimmel Live. One of the guests was an actress from the show, Lauren Cohan. Here's a clip. *If you pause at 0:20, you can barely see me in the front row, sitting to the right of the person wearing purple.*


That's cool. How do you even get tickets for a late night talk show?

And Lauren Cohan is from new Jersey but also British???? I would have never guessed that.


----------



## stylicho

IveGotToast said:


> Damn Rick is being such a dumb ***. Why don't they just run and leave the prison. There are prisons all over the country they can choose from. I'd rather run then risk someone dying or giving over Michonne. Clearing another prison really wont be that hard.
> 
> Either i wish they would run, or the people in woodbury would realize what the governor is, and have a revolution. Especially Tyresse and Milton.


There's a good chance another prison would be overun with walkers or, even worse, have people in it who don't take too kindly to strangers. Then they'd all be dead.

On a side note, I find it fascinating how British people are so good at doing southern accents.


----------



## Still Waters

I think it's funny how they're running low on formula for the baby but Rick always has plenty of hair gel.


----------



## NotMyFaultInOurStars

Heres a good question, who is more hateable? Andrea or Lori?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Zeppelin said:


> Andrea is really pissing me off.
> 
> From the preview and watching this episodes, it seems as if Martinez and Milton want peace and don't want war. Maybe something will happen and they will join Rick? I've never read the comic so I don't know if that's even going to happen or not.


I think Martinez and Milton will try to do something to stop The Governor. In the novels Martinez and Dr. Stevens (that one chick who took care of Michonne and Andrea when they first arrived, but he's a dude in the books so I guess Milton is his replacement) help a new arrival at Woodbury to try to overtake the Governor but they fail. I think they'll follow that some maybe and it'll be Milton who kills the Governor because from the preview he seems to be finally growing some balls.


----------



## shelbster18

I missed all of season 3 except for like 1 or 2 episodes. I need to get caught up but I've been watching the new season anyways.  I still can't keep up with all the character's names. :blank 

Hershel looks like he could be Santa Clause. :b


----------



## Daveyboy

Still Waters said:


> I think it's funny how they're running low on formula for the baby but Rick always has plenty of hair gel.


hahaha..:lol


----------



## spindlehollows

NotMyFaultInOurStars said:


> Heres a good question, who is more hateable? Andrea or Lori?


Lori, hands down

at least andrea has some complexity, she's interesting *and* detestable
lori was just dull and detestable

I want them to introduce some new characters and wrap up this whole war thing . . . I wish andrea would have killed the governor :l she had the knife in her damn hand . . .

oh, I also had a thought about the re-aired black and white versions of the show...it's probably to pay tribute to the comics as well since the comics were intentionally done in black and white as opposed to colour.


----------



## Monroee

This last episode felt like such a waste, apologize to anyone who liked it, but it was dead boring and waste of air time. So many scenes of just Rick and the Governor giving death stares and the conversation was boring as well. We also got Daryl doing some male bonding with that other guy, and we also got Merle being an arse as always, with Andrea once again not making up her damn mind. Nothing exciting or interesting happened this ep.


----------



## Daveyboy

Monroee said:


> This last episode felt like such a waste, So many scenes of just Rick and the Governor giving death stares and the conversation was boring as well.


I agree, I don't know whats going on with the writers. They couldn't have come up with a better use of 20 minutes. :mum


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

shelbster18 said:


> I missed all of season 3 except for like 1 or 2 episodes. I need to get caught up but I've been watching the new season anyways.  I still can't keep up with all the character's names. :blank
> 
> *Hershel looks like he could be Santa Clause.* :b











:teeth


----------



## IveGotToast

stylicho said:


> On a side note, I find it fascinating how British people are so good at doing southern accents.


Southern dialect is really close to old English, and a lot of words we use came from it. Like yonder.


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## AussiePea

Filler episode if I ever saw one. Disappointing.


----------



## stylicho

I know I missed one episode. Something about a walker down a well or something. Would like to see that one.


----------



## Limmy

Love this show


----------



## 141079

Same here...Merle Dixon ftw :teeth


----------



## shelbster18

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> :teeth


That brought a tear to my eye. :'D

Man, that new episode was awesome. The ending was surprising.  But every episode always has a surprising ending. There's only 2 episodes left. :[


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

"Like what you did with Donna?" OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Snap. He got him. He got him good. He got more burned than those zombies did.

Well this one, I actually was rooting for Andrea. With the Governor pulling that Freddy Kreuger **** with scraping the shovel, it was easy to side with her. I almost thought that when she heard him scream she would come back and save him. But she didn't. Good for her. Good for her and her lungs and muscles for being able to run/jog all the way to the prison. 

Looks like Milton is growing some balls too. I really do think he will be the one to kill the Governor. Him or Andrea because he's got her in his torture chamber which is like the one he had for Michonne in the comics, and she soooooo got even with him when she got free.


----------



## AussiePea

I can only watch tonight when I get home, excited for some action though, finally.


----------



## Monroee

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> "Like what you did with Donna?" OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Snap. He got him. He got him good. He got more burned than those zombies did.


What were they talking about? I wasn't following, I don't know their story and such.. if they explained it on the show I must have missed it. :um

I liked the episode, I wish a bit more happened in it, but it was much better than last week's at least. Very surprising ending.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Monroee said:


> What were they talking about? I wasn't following, I don't know their story and such.. if they explained it on the show I must have missed it. :um
> 
> I liked the episode, I wish a bit more happened in it, but it was much better than last week's at least. Very surprising ending.


They said something about how Tyreese saved Donna's live instead of letting Alan do it, so that made him seem inadequate to his son, and got her attached to Tyreese. Alan said something like "I'll do whatever I have to protect my son." and Tyreese responded with "Like what you did with Donna?" At first I thought they were talking about Donna having sex with Tyreese because not being the one to save your wife seems like something so small but :stu


----------



## Zeppelin

Andrea did something smart for once. Wow, I'm surprised. 

I can't believe Tyreese and his group actually believe the governer though.


----------



## sanspants08

Zeppelin said:


> Andrea did something smart for once. Wow, I'm surprised.
> 
> I can't believe Tyreese and his group actually believe the governer though.


Tyreese doesn't know what to believe. He just knows his group is attached to Woodbury now, and he's not going to leave them. So he's doing what he has to do to keep them on good terms with the Gov.

The end of this ep actually made queasy lol.

I'm gonna hate the "Michonne's torture for Andrea's freedom" bargain, but I can't wait to see some action again.


----------



## Fledgling

I've always been partial to Andrea. The episode was fantastic.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I found the last two episodes to be a bit boring.

except.....

[spoiler=Andrea]The Governor finally found a way to shut Andrea up 







[/spoiler]


----------



## AussiePea

Get to the god damn war already.


----------



## Charmander

Andrea was so badass this episode. When she opened the door to let the zombies get the Governor. Awesome. And I hope we get to see more of Milton too in the finale.
I don't like Alan and his kid though. They're not concerned about the guys at the prison at all despite Carl saving them when they first got there.


----------



## Still Waters

The slow movement of the camera around the various corners and such -leading up to the torture room reminded me of a haunted house.- Intense dread,unsure of exactly what awaits but knowing it will be horrific-They do such a fabulous job with this show!!


----------



## Gavroche

Last night's episode was awesome, one of the best directed episodes of the entire series in my opinion. It had the feel of an old school slasher horror film, that scene in the warehouse with the governor and Andrea reminded me of the old Halloween movies; might as well have been Michael Myers stalking a potential victim.


----------



## Monroee

Charmander said:


> I don't like Alan and his kid though.


When they were first introduced, I knew right away they were only meant to be walker food for the audience. Surely hoping, we haven't had a walker death in quite awhile. We need some unimportant characters to get eaten just for the sake of it. I miss it.


----------



## Charmander

Monroee said:


> When they were first introduced, I knew right away they were only meant to be walker food for the audience. Surely hoping, we haven't had a walker death in quite awhile. We need some unimportant characters to get eaten just for the sake of it. I miss it.


Tbh I never thought Carol would last this long. She's grown on me a lot lately but I always just thought she was a bit unnecessary. I'm hoping that Woodbury gets overrun with walkers!


----------



## Monroee

Charmander said:


> Tbh I never thought Carol would last this long. She's grown on me a lot lately but I always just thought she was a bit unnecessary. I'm hoping that Woodbury gets overrun with walkers!


Carol kinda went the same way as Glenn - meaning, they both got tougher and provide more use to the group, instead of just being weak characters who look like walker food. lol. And I'm hoping it gets overrun too, I want a bunch of innocent civilians to run screaming and get chewed up. WD has made me such a cruel and sick person. Hahah.


----------



## Charmander

Monroee said:


> Carol kinda went the same way as Glenn - meaning, they both got tougher and provide more use to the group, instead of just being weak characters who look like walker food. lol. And I'm hoping it gets overrun too, I want a bunch of innocent civilians to run screaming and get chewed up. WD has made me such a cruel and sick person. Hahah.


Let's face it, they all probably wouldn't have a clue what to do without the Governor leading them anyway. And it was fun when the farm got overrun. 
Glenn kinda annoys me now though, I think it's understandable that he's changed but I preferred what he was like in the first season.


----------



## Limmy

Am I the only one that hates Carl, he annoys me so much, and why does he have 2 wear that stupid hat everywhere, what happened between him and Hershel's daughter?


----------



## Monroee

Limmy said:


> Am I the only one that hates Carl, he annoys me so much, and why does he have 2 wear that stupid hat everywhere, what happened between him and Hershel's daughter?


Nah, I hate him too. And I'm hoping nothing happens between him and Beth, isn't there like a huge age difference between them? :sus


----------



## Limmy

Monroee said:


> Nah, I hate him too. And I'm hoping nothing happens between him and Beth, isn't there like a huge age difference between them? :sus


yeah it definitely looks like there is atleast.

Also as a side note this guy was the best character ever


----------



## Charmander

Poor T-Dog. Nobody cares about him. I did get him in a "What's your character" test though. Figures.

I just saw this. :haha I miss Dale.


----------



## shelbster18

Limmy said:


> Am I the only one that hates Carl, he annoys me so much, and why does he have 2 wear that stupid hat everywhere, what happened between him and Hershel's daughter?


It's not a stupid hat.  Maybe his role model is Woody from Toy Story. 

I want to see some more zombie action.


----------



## Limmy

Also not 2 fond of her


----------



## stylicho

Charmander said:


> Andrea was so badass this episode. When she opened the door to let the zombies get the Governor. Awesome. And I hope we get to see more of Milton too in the finale.
> I don't like Alan and his kid though. They're not concerned about the guys at the prison at all despite Carl saving them when they first got there.


They're probably convinced they could have made it out of there without his help.


----------



## Charmander

Daryl is Judas! Someone just showed me this and I'd never even noticed.


----------



## Limmy

Charmander said:


> Daryl is Judas! Someone just showed me this and I'd never even noticed.


So this is what he did before every1 became zombies? interesting


----------



## IveGotToast

No MERLE! I miss you already. I hope Daryl raises some f***ing hell and kills everyone.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Whoa.

First, that car alarm thing. It was straight out of Left 4 Dead. "Here they come!" 

Second, finally Glenn asks Maggie to marry him. I kept expecting him to do so for a few episodes now. But what is with Maggie's outfit? It looks ugh.

Third, damn. Damn. Stupid kid getting in the way of the Governor. That was some **** when Daryl found Merle. I had actually liked Merle in this episode because of how he just like sacrificed himself. Kind of ****ed up how Governor bit off his fingers.

Season finally is next week. I can't wait! I WANT TO KNOW WHAT HAPPENS!


----------



## Zeppelin

IveGotToast said:


> No MERLE! I miss you already. I hope Daryl raises some f***ing hell and kills everyone.


Wow. I can't believe that happened. Merle went from being evil to like trying to be good in that whole episode.

hopefully Daryl kills the governer. And I miss Merle too, not because of the character was my favorite or anything, but I really like the actor who plays him and I think Merle made good plot lines/ was interesting character.


----------



## IveGotToast

Zeppelin said:


> Wow. I can't believe that happened. Merle went from being evil to like trying to be good in that whole episode.
> 
> hopefully Daryl kills the governer. And I miss Merle too, not because of the character was my favorite or anything, but I really like the actor who plays him and I think Merle made good plot lines/ was interesting character.


Yeah i thought he was one of the better actors. The only people i really liked the entire series was T-Dogg, Dale, Merle, Daryl, and Morgan. 3/5 of those people are dead and 1 is mentally insane so hang in there Daryl.


----------



## Limmy

I loved that episode, my favorite of the season!


----------



## MiMiK

what an episode


----------



## Nefury

rip in peace


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

IveGotToast said:


> No MERLE! I miss you already. I hope Daryl raises some f***ing hell and kills everyone.


Goodnight, sweet prince. Down in a blaze of glory is the way to go.


----------



## Fruitcake

I hate Carl and Rick and Andrea and Glenn and Carol and Maggie and Hershel.


----------



## Elad

I keep missing episodes, I think I'm maybe 3 behind but knowing where I live probably a season. Also, I don't like *anyone* on the show. They are all whiney, *****y, irrational or an annoying kid in a cowboy hat with a shotgun. I want to root for someone so bad, but I just cant.

I seriously hope they all die and we start over with a new cast, because all these characters genuinely suck.

Hell, I'd rather see them all get bit and watch a POV show of them roaming the countryside grunting and chewing on each other at this point.


----------



## andy0128

Great episode! It's sad to see Merle gone as he's one of the charachters you love to hate, but as with the last season when Shane and Dale both perished the series was able to move on. I can see another season on the cards.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Monroee

Merle!!!!11!! *bursts into tears* I'm just sad that the group will never know the sacrifice he made for them *sniffle* That scene with Daryl finding him was intense. 


And LOL at the gif above.


----------



## shelbster18

I almost shed a tear at the end of the last episode. lmao! I'm so weird. :>


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Still one of my fav scenes from the whole series..

AINT GONNA BEG..I AINT BEGGIN YOU!!

R.I.P Merle D:


----------



## Charmander

Fruitcake said:


> I hate Carl and Rick and Andrea and Glenn and Carol and Maggie and *Hershel*.












And noo Merle.







I'd begun to like him. He didn't seem as dumb as the other walkers either. Kinda hoping that Daryl might be the one to kill the Governor now, although I really want Andrea to be the one to do it.


----------



## Limmy

Charmander said:


> And noo Merle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd begun to like him. He didn't seem as dumb as the other walkers either. Kinda hoping that Daryl might be the one to kill the Governor now, although I really want Andrea to be the one to do it.


i bet its gonna be this guy who ends up killing him. Im like 90% sure


----------



## Monroee

Charmander said:


>


I know right. Hershel (my little Hershy kiss) is my current favourite character (well, behind Daryl ofc). His voice is just so soothing...


----------



## IveGotToast

SupaDupaFly said:


> Still one of my fav scenes from the whole series..
> 
> AINT GONNA BEG..I AINT BEGGIN YOU!!
> 
> R.I.P Merle D:


Wow i just realized that he said the exact same thing to the governor right before he killed him.


----------



## Limmy

:O
wow just realized that the walking dead is just a non animated toy story


http://imgur.com/LPYku


----------



## Monroee

Limmy said:


> :O
> wow just realized that the walking dead is just a non animated toy story


I had just seen Toy Story 3 a couple of months ago. I was cracking up the whole time because the purple bear was so obviously The Governor, it was unbelieveable.


----------



## sanspants08

Just watched the episode again. It's like relapsing on a drug habit and now I'm in withdrawal lol.


----------



## Charmander

This is my favourite thread, I'm too addicted to this show. And only one episode left. :/ I wonder what they would do next season if the Governor was killed off.


----------



## chris7

Merle was cock blocked by Ben and that damn zombie that revealed his location.


----------



## Daveyboy

Season Finally is in the books...any thoughts?
Don't want to spoil it incase you haven't seen it yet.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Wow. I wanted to cry. That is some sad **** right there.

I totally did not see the last part coming. AT ALL. Andrea is such a main character in the comics I didn't think she would die. I don't think it would have been as sad if Michonne weren't crying. I mean, she is stoic for the entire season and she's breaking out in tears for Andrea. And Rick bringing all those people to the prison I wonder if it's everyone who used to be in Woodbury or just the old people and a few more. 

I wanted to know what happened to the Governor and his two other guys though. I thought they were going to kill him in that episode. What's going to happen when he gets back to Woodbury and finds everyone gone, or where is he even going? It's not like he can do much. It's just him, Martinez, and that other guy, and they both don't feel easy around him. You saw their expressions when he shot all those people.

Carl is a little jerk off. He shot that kid and lied about it and then he got all pissy when Rick brought those people. Who's Andrew though? When he told Rick that he didn't kill the zombie that killed Dale and he didn't kill Andrew and he killed Lori. I don't remember that...

And I think that's it. Milton was pretty cool to the end. I was surprised to see him getting punched like that, and then trying to kill the Governor. Glad Tyreese is on the team.

Season 4 is in like 6 months. That's like 6 months too long.


----------



## IveGotToast

*SPOILER ALERT*

Carl is going to be my new favorite character in the 4th season. He was so bad *** in this episode. But damn, i can't believe the governor didn't die. I was really hoping Martinez would have killed him, but I guess we need an antagonist. Now that Milton's gone who's going to keep records.


----------



## IveGotToast

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Wow. I wanted to cry. That is some sad **** right there.
> 
> I totally did not see the last part coming. AT ALL. Andrea is such a main character in the comics I didn't think she would die. I don't think it would have been as sad if Michonne weren't crying. I mean, she is stoic for the entire season and she's breaking out in tears for Andrea. And Rick bringing all those people to the prison I wonder if it's everyone who used to be in Woodbury or just the old people and a few more.
> 
> I wanted to know what happened to the Governor and his two other guys though. I thought they were going to kill him in that episode. What's going to happen when he gets back to Woodbury and finds everyone gone, or where is he even going? It's not like he can do much. It's just him, Martinez, and that other guy, and they both don't feel easy around him. You saw their expressions when he shot all those people.
> 
> Carl is a little jerk off. He shot that kid and lied about it and then he got all pissy when Rick brought those people. Who's Andrew though? When he told Rick that he didn't kill the zombie that killed Dale and he didn't kill Andrew and he killed Lori. I don't remember that...
> 
> And I think that's it. Milton was pretty cool to the end. I was surprised to see him getting punched like that, and then trying to kill the Governor. Glad Tyreese is on the team.


Andrew was that guy in the prison who looked like Kevin Hart and let all the walkers in and the walkers killed Lori and T dog.


----------



## Daveyboy

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Carl is a little jerk off. He shot that kid and lied about it and then he got all pissy when Rick brought those people. Who's Andrew though? When he told Rick that he didn't kill the zombie that killed Dale and he didn't kill Andrew and he killed Lori. I don't remember that...


Yes the Carl speach threw me, I think I have to listen to that part again..
But I agree Carl is a little ***. 
I didn't think they would kill Andrea off.
I had it pictured that when the Governor was going to the prison that everybody would be gone..You know driving up the road to a new location for next season.

Good season, I actually watched all the seasons this year after I heard so much talk about it..Glad I did, can't believe I have to wait till fall for the new ones..


----------



## Daveyboy

IveGotToast said:


> Andrew was that guy in the prison who looked like Kevin Hart and let all the walkers in and the walkers killed Lori and T dog.


Ok, thanks I didn't remember who he was, now I get it..


----------



## ManuelVinn

where can I find Season 3 episode 16 online?


----------



## pati

Sad ending, but what do we expect? What are they going to do with all those people at the prison now? Form a knitting club? Idk. :-/


----------



## Daveyboy

ManuelVinn said:


> where can I find Season 3 episode 16 online?


Youtube, there is like 4 of them posted so far...Better watch fast before they're taken off..Search ( walking dead S3 episode 16)


----------



## IveGotToast

They're not going to do anything with them. Rick has finally made peace with Lori's death. What Andrea told him right before she died, and what Carl did to that guy really affected him. Now he understands that no one can do this alone, and that the world needs humanity, or else people like the governor will continue to destroy the world. Notice how when Rick looked up at the catwalk and didn't see dead Lori. He's back to the way he was in the first season now.


----------



## pati

IveGotToast said:


> They're not going to do anything with them. Rick has finally made peace with Lori's death. What Andrea told him right before she died, and what Carl did to that guy really affected him. Now he understands that no one can do this alone, and that the world needs humanity.


Yes, I understand all that. I just meant literally, what will all those people be doing next season? Lol.


----------



## ManuelVinn

missamanda said:


> Try http://www.1channel.ch/?tv


I can't find it, not even in youtube, anybody have a direct link?


----------



## ManuelVinn

Daveyboy said:


> Youtube, there is like 4 of them posted so far...Better watch fast before they're taken off..Search ( walking dead S3 episode 16)


I can't find it, link plse


----------



## IveGotToast

missamanda said:


> Yes, I understand all that. I just meant literally, what will all those people be doing next season? Lol.


Probably Knitting. LOL


----------



## Daveyboy

ManuelVinn said:


> I can't find it, link plse


Sorry tried it, they're blocked already..


----------



## ManuelVinn

Daveyboy said:


> Sorry tried it, they're blocked already..


ok, thank anyway


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Wow. Who is watching the Talking Dead and just saw that caller? That guy who was like quoting something. Oh my God, that is like so creepy. It made it sounds like he was going to kill someone. Or like the people on the show said, that maybe the zombie apocalypse is happening now. Man that was weird.



ManuelVinn said:


> ok, thank anyway


It probably won't be up until tomorrow but you could always torrent it, and if that's not your thing, you could go to projectfreetv and they will most likely have it up by tomorrow. I can't see how you can get it sooner though.


----------



## Daveyboy

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Wow. Who is watching the Talking Dead and just saw that caller? That guy who was like quoting something. Oh my God, that is like so creepy. It made it sounds like he was going to kill someone. Or like the people on the show said, that maybe the zombie apocalypse is happening now. Man that was weird.


Darn missed it, I just went to the fridge and saw the host laughing about it.
Guess I'll watch it tomorrow on OnDemand.


----------



## pati

Didn't see it. Bummer.


----------



## Monroee

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Wow. Who is watching the Talking Dead and just saw that caller? That guy who was like quoting something. Oh my God, that is like so creepy. It made it sounds like he was going to kill someone. Or like the people on the show said, that maybe the zombie apocalypse is happening now. Man that was weird.


That was sooooo damn creepy! Way to end the finale with a creeper.. haha.

The finale itself was kinda "eh" to me. I was hoping it would be something more exciting. The last couple of weeks were slow and they ended it with an equally slow finale. Scene with Milton was disappointing, wanted to see more. It was just all very underwhelming.

And I had that same thought at the end, "what the fck are they gonna do with all these oldies now.." There was no shock factor at the end, nothing that made me go "oh snap, I can't wait until next season!1!", nothing happened to make me want to look forward to the next one..


----------



## Zeppelin

For those who missed episodes, this site has them all I think. http://www.free-tv-video-online.me/...umblr.com/tumblr_lse6vnXC1T1r317bvo1_500.gif/

Spoliers Below this:
-----

Also, for tonight's episode, I was suprised.

So basically the group knew Merle went out a hero, as Daryl probably told them. Carol briefly mentioned it.

Wow, I can't believe I'm saying this, but I wish Andrea would have lived. I had started to begun to like her character in the last few episodes.

Also, what the governers did to his group suprised me too. And with Carl, I don't blame him for shooting the person with the gun, I would have probably done the same thing just because you don't really know who you could trust and a battle was going on.

I wonder what's going to happen to them next season.....


----------



## SupaDupaFly

What a lame season finale


----------



## Limmy

Carl has always been an annoying character, ive never liked him.


----------



## MiMiK

ManuelVinn said:


> ok, thank anyway


you can get it here, scroll down

http://eztv.it/shows/428/the-walking-dead/

you need a torrent client though to download it

btw one of my favorite episodes!


----------



## catcharay

I'm so tempted to read what happens. My b/f and I will have a season 3 marathon


----------



## sanspants08

IveGotToast said:


> *SPOILER ALERT*
> 
> Carl is going to be my new favorite character in the 4th season. He was so bad *** in this episode. But damn, i can't believe the governor didn't die. I was really hoping Martinez would have killed him, but I guess we need an antagonist. Now that Milton's gone who's going to keep records.


Indeed. That was some great acting by the young fella. Did you notice how Rick was crouched under him physically though? Seemed a very unlikely pose for the morally-outraged father.

I was sure the season was going to end with someone killing the Governor. Michonne, namely.

The passing of Andrea blew me the hell out of the water too. She was the group's fierce independence :|


----------



## AussiePea

Andrea dying is the single best thing that has happened in the show.


----------



## ManuelVinn

Zeppelin said:


> For those who missed episodes, this site has them all I think. http://www.free-tv-video-online.me/...umblr.com/tumblr_lse6vnXC1T1r317bvo1_500.gif/
> 
> Spoliers Below this:
> -----
> 
> Also, for tonight's episode, I was suprised.
> 
> Also, what the governers did to his group suprised me too. And with Carl, I don't blame him for shooting the person with the gun, I would have probably done the same thing just because you don't really know who you could trust and a battle was going on.
> 
> I wonder what's going to happen to them next season.....


I already did watch from projectfreeTv, this site is my favorite

I was surprised by the government attitude, and disapointed, now he became pure evil, I like when the ''bad'' character has reasonably reasons, it's more human and real.

I would do the same carl did too, the other guy acted like he was up to something, he kept approaching without droping the weapon.

I am not that excited about next season, the government still alive so there is where it will go, I wish this government stuff had ended and they focus on the zoombie world, like ''what is the next step? nobody alive is trying to kill us, we have this world, what we do now?''


----------



## F1X3R

This show is becoming more reminiscent of LOST, with the episode opening eye close-up and ending scene with sad piano music. Character-centric episodes are also tending to be a precursor for their deaths.


----------



## Zeppelin

F1X3R said:


> This show is becoming more reminiscent of LOST, with the episode opening eye close-up and ending scene with sad piano music. Character-centric episodes are also tending to be a precursor for their deaths.


That is what I have been thinking this entire season. I liked Lost, and I don't think this is a bad thing. I really like the third season and can't wait for the next.

The Governer kind of reminds me of Ben Linus for some reason.


----------



## Charmander

I really didn't want Andrea to die. I know everyone hates her but I actually look forward to her scenes, I find her an interesting character. I also wished she'd killed off the Governor. Now that he seems to have lost his emotions I don't really know how they're gonna keep his villain status next season. I love David Morrissey though. <3

I hope Carl loses the cold-blooded killer thing he's got going on next season and gets a personality. I don't think I can handle another season of him giving Rick the cold shoulder. I actually think that Carl might join the Governor because he never seems to agree with the decisions that Rick makes.
All I want next season is... MORE WALKERS.

Oh, and Daryl seemed to do nothing in the finale.


----------



## Gavroche

F1X3R said:


> This show is becoming more reminiscent of LOST, with the episode opening eye close-up and ending scene with sad piano music. Character-centric episodes are also tending to be a precursor for their deaths.


Another similarity to LOST, main villains having their roles extended. Michael Emerson was brought on to play Ben in LOST, one of the main villains of the series and his role in season 2 was originally intended to only last a few episodes but the crew ended up loving his performance so much that he ended up staying on the show until the end having his character's role expanded. And now, news is coming out that David Morrissey, (The Governor), has signed on to be a series regular in Season 4.

I'm thrilled about it, but to be honest, the fact that he survived kind of makes me think that the writers changed the story arc of this season mid way through it (like they did with LOST when it came to Ben's role). The finale sort of felt disjointed and not completely harmonized in some ways, and my theory is that they were originally planning to kill off the governor when planning out the season like in the comics, but liked David Morrissey so much that they thought they could flesh out more interesting story lines with him surviving. Who knows, they might get really close to what LOST did and turn The Governor from a villain to a sympathetic hero-lite character like they did with Ben on LOST.



Zeppelin said:


> The Governer kind of reminds me of Ben Linus for some reason.


Now that you mention it, they are very similar characters...

Both:

- Were leaders in isolated communities (woodberry and "other town") protected by some sort of barrier, walls and sonic fences respectively. 
- Started off with good intentions but turned to violence and fear to expand or maintain control
- Have attachments to their daughters whose deaths motivate their characters (in different ways). And coincidentally, Ben's daughter Alex wasn't really his, and in the comics the governor's "daughter" was really his niece who he referred to as his daughter 
- Fall from power due to the intervention of rival groups.
- Are working to find cures for particular diseases, Ben and the island's fertility problem, and The Governor trying to find a cure for the biters.

Like I said before, maybe they're going to turn the governor into a good guy like they did with Ben.


----------



## IveGotToast

Gavroche said:


> Now that you mention it, they are very similar characters...
> 
> Both:
> 
> - Were leaders in isolated communities (woodberry and "other town") protected by some sort of barrier, walls and sonic fences respectively.
> - Started off with good intentions but turned to violence and fear to expand or maintain control
> - Have attachments to their daughters whose deaths motivate their characters (in different ways). And coincidentally, Ben's daughter Alex wasn't really his, and in the comics the governor's "daughter" was really his niece who he referred to as his daughter
> - Fall from power due to the intervention of rival groups.
> - Are working to find cures for particular diseases, Ben and the island's fertility problem, and The Governor trying to find a cure for the biters.
> 
> Like I said before, maybe they're going to turn the governor into a good guy like they did with Ben.


i don't think so. He is far more evil then Ben was. No one on the show would even think about trusting him for a minute now. Once he shows his face again, somebody will try to kill him. Probably Daryl.


----------



## stylicho

One thing that bothers me is the different speed the walkers move at. For example, the walker that bit Herschel moved at warp speed to get to his leg, but most of them move like molassas. I don't know, maybe it has something to do with whether or not they just ate. If you just ate it's like a nitro pack :lol.


----------



## Limmy

so.. when does season 4 start?


----------



## Noca

AussiePea said:


> Andrea dying is the single best thing that has happened in the show.


This, though I would have liked to have seen her die a more painful death for the pain she caused me by watching her character on the show.



stylicho said:


> One thing that bothers me is the different speed the walkers move at. For example, the walker that bit Herschel moved at warp speed to get to his leg, but most of them move like molassas. I don't know, maybe it has something to do with whether or not they just ate. If you just ate it's like a nitro pack :lol.


Same here. In certain episodes they run like zombies from 28 days later, and others they move really slow. They also gain and lose new abilities. Like in the first season, a zombie was able to pick up a rock or something and smash the glass front doors of that shopping center, something zombies could never do again. Some zombies seemed to die of starvation, while others did not appear to need to eat at all.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Limmy said:


> so.. when does season 4 start?


October. That's too damn long







. I'm stuck reading the one new comic per month but that's better than nothing.


----------



## scooby

I had the biggest grin on my face when they revealed Andrea with a bite on her neck.


----------



## Namira

(not looking in forum to avoid last episode spoilers)

I adore this franchise. The comics, the novels, the series. I loved TWD game, I've yet to play the game just out featuring the Dixon boys, but I fully intend to ^.^ 

I shall find that last episode online and get chatting properly soon :B


----------



## stylicho

Noca said:


> This, though I would have liked to have seen her die a more painful death for the pain she caused me by watching her character on the show.
> 
> Same here. In certain episodes they run like zombies from 28 days later, and others they move really slow. They also gain and lose new abilities. Like in the first season, a zombie was able to pick up a rock or something and smash the glass front doors of that shopping center, something zombies could never do again. Some zombies seemed to die of starvation, while others did not appear to need to eat at all.


If I'm not mistaken that's why they changed from the original director. He wanted to go down the Romero way of viewing zombies and they wanted to go down the mindless eating machine. For example, if you remember when Lori rolled the car, that zombie was tearing his face off to get to her even though a side window was open. I personally think the original director who did season one was the best but I actually approve the current zombie approach.


----------



## Charmander

stylicho said:


> One thing that bothers me is the different speed the walkers move at. For example, the walker that bit Herschel moved at warp speed to get to his leg, but most of them move like molassas. I don't know, maybe it has something to do with whether or not they just ate. If you just ate it's like a nitro pack :lol.


I would've thought most of the walkers would be getting close to starving by now. There can't really be that much meat left for them to eat.


----------



## stylicho

Charmander said:


> I would've thought most of the walkers would be getting close to starving by now. There can't really be that much meat left for them to eat.


I don't know. There are a lot of animals out there. Although it's difficult to know how many ordinary humans are left. That's one thing that I want to see in the next season. What's going on with the world. We got a glimpse at the CDC in Atlanta but that guy wasn't even sure.


----------



## Slumknox

Anyone else find it crazy that Emily Kinney, aka Beth, is in her late twenties. She looks like she is 14 on the show.


----------



## Zeppelin

Slumknox said:


> Anyone else find it crazy that Emily Kinney, aka Beth, is in her late twenties. She looks like she is 14 on the show.


She's 27 in real life and is 17 in the show. But yeah, it's crazy.

You want to know whats even more crazy? The actor that plays Rick is from London? I would have never guessed until i saw an interview with him.


----------



## Slumknox

Zeppelin said:


> She's 27 in real life and is 17 in the show. But yeah, it's crazy.
> 
> You want to know whats even more crazy? The actor that plays Rick is from London? I would have never guessed until i saw an interview with him.


Yeah, actors from American never go over to the UK and dress up with an accent. Or do they?


----------



## Zeppelin

Slumknox said:


> Yeah, actors from American never go over to the UK and dress up with an accent. Or do they?


I know in some American shows like Sons of Anarchy, they have Americans playing people with British accents, and British people playing Americans. The Americans in sons mostly play IRA members for Northern Ireland. But I've never heard of an American play a British person in a British TV show.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I've had people try get me into the show and despite its popularity, I just simply have no interest in it.


----------



## ManuelVinn

Railroad Cancellation said:


> I've had people try get me into the show and despite its popularity, I just simply have no interest in it.


people are different, nobody said you should like because it's popular


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## HarryStanluv25

IveGotToast said:


>


Haaaa.

Have no idea where they are going with Rick taking in the people from Woodbury. And OMG the Governor is still alive! There has been countless opportunities to kill him! The wait for season 4 will be too long.... :sus


----------



## Lasair

Watched the first two episodes of serious 1 last night. Apart from the first 10 minutes freaking me out think I'll like it.


----------



## IveGotToast

MiMiK said:


>


That's the most amazing thing i have ever seen!


----------



## sanspants08

Slumknox said:


> Anyone else find it crazy that Emily Kinney, aka Beth, is in her late twenties. She looks like she is 14 on the show.


Hells to the yes. Some of that youth seems to be acting and some of it seems to be her personality. She's "a young 27," per my ex, who is her neighbor and thinks it's weird that she still has a roommate despite becoming a major TV star. Her blogs are fun stuff. Speaking of being a little young, her march blog talks about compulsively eating the entire container of her roommie's gummy vitamons. Also, she has SA. Google "Emily Kinney, blog, talking to people is hard."

LMAO @ the animated gif


----------



## Fledgling

Charmander said:


> I really didn't want Andrea to die. I know everyone hates her but I actually look forward to her scenes, I find her an interesting character. I also wished she'd killed off the Governor.
> 
> I hope Carl loses the cold-blooded killer thing he's got going on next season and gets a personality. I don't think I can handle another season of him giving Rick the cold shoulder. I actually think that Carl might join the Governor because he never seems to agree with the decisions that Rick makes.


I didn't want her to die either. I felt the same way about Shane for some reason. The show's production sure likes to get rid of my faves.

I actually like angsty Carl. He's fun to watch. :yes



Slumknox said:


> Anyone else find it crazy that Emily Kinney, aka Beth, is in her late twenties. She looks like she is 14 on the show.


It surprised me to know that most, if not all, actors on the show are actually older than the characters they portray.


----------



## Zeppelin

I found a trailer for season 4 of the Walking Dead


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Zeppelin said:


> I found a trailer for season 4 of the Walking Dead


Fake. I know because I saw a list of episodes that were going to be in season 4 and that wasn't in there.


----------



## Tothegrave

Love the show, it's awesome. Merle is definitely my favorite character, followed by Shane.


----------



## ManuelVinn

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


It's all about daryl.


----------



## cc1991

I like the show. I tried reading the comic, but I didn't keep up past the first book. My favorite characters are Rick and Daryl. Check out The Walking Dead Zombie Run for Comic Con, it looks like it was a lot of fun


----------



## WhatBITW

Watched season 2 last year and loved it. Because of the crappy delay in getting TV shows over here in New Zealand, season 3 came on without me knowing, so I ended up missing the first few weeks and not bothering trying to catch up. Now waiting for season 3 to come out on DVD (anyone know when that'll be?) so I can just watch it in one or two gigantic marathon sessions. While I wait I might get season 1 and catch up on that.

Leaving this thread now b4 spoilers.


----------



## Tothegrave

WhatBITW said:


> Watched season 2 last year and loved it. Because of the crappy delay in getting TV shows over here in New Zealand, season 3 came on without me knowing, so I ended up missing the first few weeks and not bothering trying to catch up. Now waiting for season 3 to come out on DVD (anyone know when that'll be?) so I can just watch it in one or two gigantic marathon sessions. While I wait I might get season 1 and catch up on that.
> 
> Leaving this thread now b4 spoilers.


Can you get a region-free DVD player and watch them like that?


----------



## steph16c

I've read most of the comic series, still have to finish or at least catch up, but I love the show.


----------



## shelbster18

MiMiK said:


>


lmao =]

I'm so stoked for season 4. \(^_^)/ The whole time I was thinking the second part of season 3 was season 4.


----------



## Charmander

WhatBITW said:


> Watched season 2 last year and loved it. Because of the crappy delay in getting TV shows over here in New Zealand, season 3 came on without me knowing, so I ended up missing the first few weeks and not bothering trying to catch up. Now waiting for season 3 to come out on DVD (anyone know when that'll be?) so I can just watch it in one or two gigantic marathon sessions. While I wait I might get season 1 and catch up on that.
> 
> Leaving this thread now b4 spoilers.


I watch the episodes online on projectfreetv if you'd rather not wait for the DVD?


----------



## Charmander

B-b-b-umping this thread in preparation for tonight/tomorrow. :boogie


----------



## Crimson Lotus

I'll be honest, TWD (the TV version) is terribly written, character development is all over the place, too many things make no sense and it just feels like tons of wasted potential.

That being said, I don't think I'll stop watching it because... Well, it's got zombies in it.


----------



## h00dz

Walking dead new season GET!


----------



## blue2

I used to watch it a lot , now not as much got a bit boring,i still watch it when I can but not that pushed either way, daryl is my favourite, I liked meryl too but he was a little too intense sometimes, honestly I think if I was in that situation, I would find a massive digger, im sure their would be 1 lying around,i have some experience drivin a digger so I would manage, i'd dig a trench around the digger, the noise would be bound to attract zombie's if not id get a loud-speaker and make noise,then as the zombies fell into the trench I would squash them with the digger, if things went well I would find another couple off diggers an a couple driver's, and we would go around cleaning the place up...


----------



## shortcake

I watch it and like it. Waiting for season 4 to start over here.

I feel like it's got a little too drama-y, though. And the zombies seem to have become more of a mild nuisance than a real threat. To me it's turning into more of a soap with guns and a zombie backdrop :I

Also Carl is annoying.


----------



## Tokztero

I have watched all episodes so far. Too bad i downgraded to basic cable. Can't afford it anymore.


----------



## Daveyboy

Can't wait... Premiere on Halloween night.. 
That's Oct 31st for all you non believers...


----------



## UNRNDM1

I can't wait for the new season!! I have a couple of the comics from where it originated from actually


----------



## moloko

Checking in!


----------



## Charmander

Schierke said:


> I'll be honest, TWD (the TV version) is terribly written, character development is all over the place, too many things make no sense and it just feels like tons of wasted potential.
> 
> That being said, I don't think I'll stop watching it because... Well, it's got zombies in it.


Have you read the comic books? I got into them so much over the summer. They put Andrea's character to shame in the show compared to the comics.


----------



## moloko

Why won't they go to an island and settle there? Kill all the zombies there and they're set for life. I know it would kill the series, but that's what I would do.  Unless zombies can swim. :\


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

somename said:


> Why won't they go to an island and settle there? Kill all the zombies there and they're set for life. I know it would kill the series, but that's what I would do.  Unless zombies can swim. :\


Because that worked out so well for the people in Dawn of the Dead.


----------



## Kalliber

I recently started watching it, me!


----------



## Charmander

So... anyone been enjoying season 4? So far it looks pretty good, and with the new castings it looks as if they'll be leaving the prison soon.


----------



## moloko

Yep, this last episode seems to show that they're leaving it. Rick going back to being a cowboy and sheriff again and all. Either the new black guy is clearly the infiltrator/saboteur or they're trying to throw us off about him.

Something I thought: that scene where the girls were to kill their father was really bad acting in my opinion. It didn't feel credible at all. The little girls were mostly fine, but the reaction of Carol was really bad. (had to check her name. not a true WD fan. shame)


----------



## sanspants08

moloko said:


> Yep, this last episode seems to show that they're leaving it. Rick going back to being a cowboy and sheriff again and all. Either the new black guy is clearly the infiltrator/saboteur or they're trying to throw us off about him.
> 
> Something I thought: that scene where the girls were to kill their father was really bad acting in my opinion. It didn't feel credible at all. The little girls were mostly fine, but the reaction of Carol was really bad. (had to check her name. not a true WD fan. shame)


You're not the only one who felt like Carol didn't do so well there. The man could have turned at any moment and there she was, trying to get the girl to knife him in the head. I felt like it was an unsafe choice for her to allow the girls to get so close to him at such a risky time, and an emotional scarring that didn't have to happen either. I did like the younger sister's reaction to Carol though. From the glaring to the "She's not weak, she's messed up!" speech, that little one was on point.


----------



## Martimnp

I like the Walking Dead but there is something I don't understand. Why don't they try to live in the Hospital? I mean, Rick slept for over a month and he survived. Plus I bet there would be food and medical supplies.


----------



## newsflashmrwizard

Martimnp said:


> I like the Walking Dead but there is something I don't understand. Why don't they try to live in the Hospital? I mean, Rick slept for over a month and he survived. Plus I bet there would be food and medical supplies.


It's a good theory, but I'm not sure if it would matter where they go - the dead will always find them, especially since they move in herds now. I love the walking dead, but so far season 4 is disappointing me. I'm not a fan of people just dropping dead from some unknown virus. That means any character can go at any time. Maybe this happened in the comics?


----------



## BTAG

Charmander said:


> So... anyone been enjoying season 4? So far it looks pretty good, and with the new castings it looks as if they'll be leaving the prison soon.


I really disliked the first episode, but the second episode was pretty good in my opinion. They really want us to care about newly introduced characters, but it takes a while before I really start to like a character. Too much of the drama is made under the assumption that we'll feel emotion towards these minor characters, which I just don't yet. It does seem like they won't stay at the prison for much longer.


----------



## Monroee

moloko said:


> Something I thought: that scene where the girls were to kill their father was really bad acting in my opinion. It didn't feel credible at all. The little girls were mostly fine, but the reaction of Carol was really bad. (had to check her name. not a true WD fan. shame)


Ugh, I really hated Carol in that scene. She expects these little girls to knife their father in the head when he just died two seconds earlier? One thing I learned from this show from watching it from the beginning, is that if you're "new" to the whole "killing zombies" thing, you have to _build_ your way up to it. I'd say a good method would be to let the girls kill walkers that they don't personally know, so they know what it's like to kill. And if they have to kill someone they know, let them at least be dead awhile. I swear to god, their father wasn't even dead yet, and she wanted them to knife him. I couldn't believe that she wanted these girls' _first_ kill to be their still warm-blooded father who just died.

Carol of all people should know that. When her zombified daughter came out of the barn in season 2, I don't think she was running towards her in grief to go stab her in the head.

The first two episodes were okay to me though, but I'm not "grabbed" by it yet either. I miss the tension of the first two seasons. It used to be a big deal when someone got attacked by a walker, it was adrenaline-inducing, and it was usually emotional because we were attached to them, and more emphasis was given on the death (when watching the re-runs on TV, I still got tight in the chest when watching Dale die for instance, and actually cried during the CDC episode lol). We have a bunch of people we don't know dying, and it's not emphasized enough to give me an emotional response. Though I did enjoy the "raining walkers" scene in the first ep. lol.


----------



## Lize4

Can't wait for the new episode tonight. I've been looking forward to the scene from the trailer when Tyreese goes HAM on the zombies with his hammer.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

newsflashmrwizard said:


> It's a good theory, but I'm not sure if it would matter where they go - the dead will always find them, especially since they move in herds now. I love the walking dead, but so far season 4 is disappointing me. I'm not a fan of people just dropping dead from some unknown virus. That means any character can go at any time. Maybe this happened in the comics?


None of this happened in the comics. Once the conflict with the governor (that was resolved in a very different manner) ended, the group left the prison. So they're definitely deviating from the comics a lot again. Which may not end up being such a bad thing.



Monroee said:


> Ugh, I really hated Carol in that scene. She expects these little girls to knife their father in the head when he just died two seconds earlier? One thing I learned from this show from watching it from the beginning, is that if you're "new" to the whole "killing zombies" thing, you have to _build_ your way up to it. I'd say a good method would be to let the girls kill walkers that they don't personally know, so they know what it's like to kill. And if they have to kill someone they know, let them at least be dead awhile. I swear to god, their father wasn't even dead yet, and she wanted them to knife him. I couldn't believe that she wanted these girls' _first_ kill to be their still warm-blooded father who just died.
> 
> Carol of all people should know that. When her zombified daughter came out of the barn in season 2, I don't think she was running towards her in grief to go stab her in the head.


Carol was certainly being somewhat irrational but it does make some sense if you look at her history; she somewhat tried to keep Sophia as a child in this new, cruel world and we all know how that ended.

She knows that all that matters it's survival and those who can't defend themselves are at a huge risk. She's just traumatized by her losing of Sophia and is trying to project those feelings into those children, by trying to teach them what she feels she should have taught Sophia.


----------



## Damiennn

Anyone hear about the other show that will be set in the same walking dead world but will have a entirely different cast?Hopefully they bring some more characters from the books.


----------



## Charmander

BTAG said:


> I really disliked the first episode, but the second episode was pretty good in my opinion. They really want us to care about newly introduced characters, but it takes a while before I really start to like a character. Too much of the drama is made under the assumption that we'll feel emotion towards these minor characters, which I just don't yet. It does seem like they won't stay at the prison for much longer.


I don't care much for the new characters, but they've cast Abraham who's a really great character from the comics they meet after the prison. And the second episode was much better.

The little girls reminded me of two boys from the comics as well, where one started going crazy. They might be heading in the same direction with these two.

And yeah, Carol's reaction was really bizarre.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Ugh did anyone see that trainwreck of a Talking Dead last night? I was actually kind of excited because I heard Marilyn Manson was supposee to be all intelligent and stuff and I wanted to see what he said but I was cringing and muting most of the time.


----------



## Dogzrunning

Im a massive fan of the walking dead

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## andy0128

Last nights was the best episode of the three so far.


----------



## Monroee

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Ugh did anyone see that trainwreck of a Talking Dead last night? I was actually kind of excited because I heard Marilyn Manson was supposee to be all intelligent and stuff and I wanted to see what he said but I was cringing and muting most of the time.


Yeah, it was really awkward watching it, lol. I could tell the host wasn't sure how to talk with Manson, and he didn't understand what he was saying half the time. I found it kind of funny in it's awkwardness, really.


----------



## danberado

this show is weakest when their greatest threat isn't zombies. Enough of this governor stuff, enough of this flu stuff. It's the walking dead! Zombies! It reminds me of the third season of House when the doctors stopped talking about patients to talk about inner-staff "relationships" all the time.


----------



## Callum96

I'm an anti-fan of The Walking Dead. It's the worst TV show I've ever seen.


----------



## farfegnugen

I think it's entertaining, but this season hasn't been all that good so far.


----------



## boas

I'm a regular viewer of the show, but sometimes I finish an episode wondering whether I really enjoyed it all that much. I tend to find it boring when they stay in the same place for too long, hence the second season (when they were at Hershel's farm the whole time), and this current one, aren't really doing much for me. 

I definitely don't find it as compelling as Breaking Bad or Dexter. I could get through 4-5 episodes of those a day (though that's probably a reflection of how much spare time I have).


----------



## shelbster18

Oh no. Tonight's episode was unexpected.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Wow. Wow. Wow..... Wow.
AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW MANNNNNNNNNNN. Carol left? She left. She left! I didn't even see it coming, even when she and Rick were talking about it. I thought they were going to go back to the prison and see what everyone else would decide, but they had already decided that. Also, those two hippies they found at the house. Come one Walking Dead, I liked those two. Their upbeatness was refreshing and I wanted them to survive. I still hope Sam makes it to the prison because he _did_ get directions for it. By the way, did anyone else get a sort of season one-y vibe? I mean, having a small group meet new people, seeing signs, "Pardon our dust" (what does that mean anyways? I think Rick explains it but I didn't catch it, and "hELL". It was kind of nice.

This Talking Dead was way better than last week's. Jericho talked a little too much and interrupted a Britta (I forgot her name) a little bit, but he _was_ making some great, _lucid_, points so I didn't mind. Of course Hardwick wouldn't pass mentioning Manson.


----------



## WhoDey85

Spoilers from tonight's episode.




















































I was quite surprised Rick gave Carol the boot. That had to be a tough call since her and him go way back and the fact that she does quite a lot for the group. I think it was a bit harsh kicking her out of the group just for that. I think it was mostly to avoid a scene/confrontation back at the prison between Carol and Tyree. This was the first episode I really enjoyed since the beginning of this season. Maybe Carol meets up with the Governor? 

Also why did Daryl flip all out on that guy for just grabbing one bottle of whiskey. It couldn't have taken up that much room in the bag. Maybe it was the story about him getting that other guy killed by grabbing a beer on the shelf and setting it down but I thought they were bonding at that moment. I don't know. I don't remember for sure but he I thought he flipped out before the dude reached for his gun. (that guy, don't know his name should have never reached for his gun though)


----------



## scarpia

WhoDey85 said:


> Also why did Daryl flip all out on that guy for just grabbing one bottle of whiskey. It couldn't have taken up that much room in the bag. Maybe it was the story about him getting that other guy killed by grabbing a beer on the shelf and setting it down but I thought they were bonding at that moment. I don't know. I don't remember for sure but he I thought he flipped out before the dude reached for his gun. (that guy, don't know his name should have never reached for his gun though)


I think the ONLY thing in the bag was booze. Looks like it's the only thing the guy cares about.


----------



## the collector

The show is getting boring.Not as much action and suspense in this season so far.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

the collector said:


> The show is getting boring.Not as much action and suspense in this season so far.


Yeah, they should be nothing but 45 minutes of zombie head bashing and jump scares. That would surely make the show better (less bad?).

But actually this one of the best episodes in a while, less than average "drama/danger created by characters behaving irrationally", the development of the Rick/Carol standoff across the episode was well done and we got character development across a lot of characters-


----------



## danberado

The plot really has stalled. The entire Daryl group subplot was that some dude is an alcoholic? Boring.

The Rick and Carol thing... Carol just became a cliche of toughness. Teaching the kids to be tough, doing dirty work etc. She became painfully one-dimensional. And the call back to her abusive husband felt extremely forced.

And everyone talking about how Rick should be a leader, sorry, but he's never been a leader. 

Hope this season picks up soon!


----------



## shelbster18

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Wow. Wow. Wow..... Wow.
> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW MANNNNNNNNNNN. Carol left? She left. She left! I didn't even see it coming, even when she and Rick were talking about it. I thought they were going to go back to the prison and see what everyone else would decide, but they had already decided that. Also, those two hippies they found at the house. Come one Walking Dead, I liked those two. Their upbeatness was refreshing and I wanted them to survive. I still hope Sam makes it to the prison because he _did_ get directions for it. By the way, did anyone else get a sort of season one-y vibe? I mean, having a small group meet new people, seeing signs, "Pardon our dust" (what does that mean anyways? I think Rick explains it but I didn't catch it, and "hELL". It was kind of nice.
> 
> This Talking Dead was way better than last week's. Jericho talked a little too much and interrupted a Britta (I forgot her name) a little bit, but he _was_ making some great, _lucid_, points so I didn't mind. Of course Hardwick wouldn't pass mentioning Manson.


Yea, I can't believe she left man. :[ Hopefully, we get to see her again later on in the season.


----------



## Still Waters

I want Carol to come back to the prison with the Governors head and take over as the new leader!!! (I do like Rick though,so how about,co-leader?)


----------



## Damiennn

At least Carol's not dead. So she could make an appearance later on . And Daryl is gonna be so pissed off when he finds out eh.


----------



## Charmander

They need hour long episodes.

I think Carol's departure will ultimately lead to the Governor coming back (she might run into him on the road)

I also think there was something more to that weird couple they met. Way too stupid and cheerful to have survived this long. I actually think [spoiler=.] they might belong to that group of cannibals from the comics.

The girl's leg was too cleanly cut off for it to have been ripped off by a walker. The guy might have tossed her to them or something. [/spoiler]

Daryl's reaction was a little OTT but I guess Bob was being selfish considering he got Zach killed when he got distracted by the alcohol.

This episode needed more Herschel.


----------



## lisbeth

I can't wait to see Season 4. I've been looking forward to it for a long time.


----------



## sabre5

I like the idea of people we/the group know who are out there and might be stumbled upon later on in the show. Like Merle and Morgan were. And you get to see how they changed. I can't wait for the governor to pop up.

That being said I think Rick kicking Carol out of the group was a huge mistake.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

I started watching a little over a month ago. That's all it took to get caught up.


----------



## MysteriousH

I want Carol back


----------



## the collector

lisbeth said:


> I can't wait to see Season 4. I've been looking forward to it for a long time.


Lisbeth....I love that name...
Oh yea...I think I told u that before...Anywho... 
....

I know u read the the girl with the dragon tattoo book...but I wanna ask you if you liked the 2011 movie.


----------



## lisbeth

the collector said:


> Lisbeth....I love that name...
> Oh yea...I think I told u that before...Anywho...
> ....
> 
> I know u read the the girl with the dragon tattoo book...but I wanna ask you if you liked the 2011 movie.


Yeah, though I didn't much like Daniel Craig in it.


----------



## Gavroche

I'm a TWD fan, but the show never ceases to disappoint me; they fill the episodes with melodrama and not enough suspense and action which is in the show's best interest. This is the 4th season of a show about zombies and so far they have been very restrictive about all the possibilities for creating exciting television. The most exciting episode of the show in my opinion was the second episode where Rick and company were trapped in that building in Atlanta, scenarios like that are what make zombie stories entertaining and thrilling, not walking around and killing a zombie every now and then or holding up on a farm or in a prison for extended periods of television time.

I think the most appealing aspect about zombie stories, films, games etc. people is the survival aspect, the idea of being on the run with the odds against you, and this isn't fleshed out enough in my opinion on TWD. They try to get all artsy with semi-shallow characters and plot lines that put many viewers to sleep. I love theme, metaphor, symbolism, and all sorts of other artistic elements, but it makes for boring television with a show like TWD where between the frequent commercial breaks and melodrama I quickly lose interest. 

If TWD wants to be more interesting and entertaining they should bring the story back to its season 1 roots, a small band of nomadic survivors finding themselves in over their heads on a regular basis. How awesome would it be to explore some of the scarier scenarios we can envision in the event of a zombie apocalypse like just having one episode set entirely in a zombie filled subway tunnel in the dark, as the group tries to find safer ground. Or being stuck in more urban environments where it isn't as easy to run away like in 1.2 . I also loved season 2 episode 1 where the group was on the highway and a giant herd came passing over them, seeing situations like this make the show really exciting and worth watching in my opinion, not hearing Lori complain on a farm, or Herschel saying this or that in a prison.


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx

omg yes i am a fan!!!! never read the comics, but I watch the show and as you may already know I LOVE DARYL DIXON!!! he is so damn cute!!! especially in season 4, I love his new look


----------



## sabre5

Gavroche said:


> I'm a TWD fan, but the show never ceases to disappoint me; they fill the episodes with melodrama and not enough suspense and action which is in the show's best interest. This is the 4th season of a show about zombies and so far they have been very restrictive about all the possibilities for creating exciting television. The most exciting episode of the show in my opinion was the second episode where Rick and company were trapped in that building in Atlanta, scenarios like that are what make zombie stories entertaining and thrilling, not walking around and killing a zombie every now and then or holding up on a farm or in a prison for extended periods of television time.
> 
> I think the most appealing aspect about zombie stories, films, games etc. people is the survival aspect, the idea of being on the run with the odds against you, and this isn't fleshed out enough in my opinion on TWD. They try to get all artsy with semi-shallow characters and plot lines that put many viewers to sleep. I love theme, metaphor, symbolism, and all sorts of other artistic elements, but it makes for boring television with a show like TWD where between the frequent commercial breaks and melodrama I quickly lose interest.
> 
> If TWD wants to be more interesting and entertaining they should bring the story back to its season 1 roots, a small band of nomadic survivors finding themselves in over their heads on a regular basis. How awesome would it be to explore some of the scarier scenarios we can envision in the event of a zombie apocalypse like just having one episode set entirely in a zombie filled subway tunnel in the dark, as the group tries to find safer ground. Or being stuck in more urban environments where it isn't as easy to run away like in 1.2 . I also loved season 2 episode 1 where the group was on the highway and a giant herd came passing over them, seeing situations like this make the show really exciting and worth watching in my opinion, not hearing Lori complain on a farm, or Herschel saying this or that in a prison.


Well it's been what, 2 years since this zombie world began? You'd have to imagine that by now the whole zombie game is easymode, like playing through a video game you've beaten a bunch of times before. They know what to do, what not to do. Sure they're a threat but not nearly as much as they were at first. If they were still being outmatched my walkers I wouldn't buy it.

Now the show is about how to survive in a post apocalyptic world. Without doctors, grocery stores, police, government, etc...How do you go about rebuilding and starting over. And I like that better than monotony of being trapped, kill walkers, someone dies.....trapped again, kill walkers, someone dies...

You're right, the first season was cool because of scenes like that in Atlanta. But Im not sure how long it could have gone on that way.


----------



## Monroee

sabre5 said:


> Now the show is about how to survive in a post apocalyptic world. Without doctors, grocery stores, police, government, etc...How do you go about rebuilding and starting over. And I like that better than monotony of being trapped, kill walkers, someone dies.....trapped again, kill walkers, someone dies...


I think the goal should really be making a fair balance between the suspense of trying to survive from the walkers, and the social element of trying to live in a post-apocalyptic world. I think they have leaned too far into the side of the social element, really down-playing the threat of the walkers, and that has ended up boring a lot of watchers. I think they are trying to bring the suspense back this season compared to the former two seasons, but I think they are lacking in their ability to create suspense and emotional investment in people's deaths. The awesome concept of survival from really awesome looking walkers in unique situations is what brought the show so many viewers, not exactly the acting or anything, so they shouldn't forget that, evidenced by how many fans said they were disappointed with all seasons after the first.



> Sure they're a threat but not nearly as much as they were at first. If they were still being outmatched my walkers I wouldn't buy it.


I agree that they shouldn't be as much as a threat as they were, given their practice at killing them. But they are _so good_ at killing them now, that I'm not buying it at all. They swung too far extreme again. When they end up getting completely swarmed by walkers and come away unscathed with their ninja warrior skills, I can't suspend my disbelief enough. The recent scene of Tyrese getting swarmed is the most recent example.


----------



## Pauly B

Hell yeah its my favorite show. I try to read the comics when I can. I played both walking dead video games that came out.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Gavroche said:


> I'm a TWD fan, but the show never ceases to disappoint me; they fill the episodes with melodrama and not enough suspense and action which is in the show's best interest.


This isn't a show about zombies, it's a post apocalyptic soap opera and that's not gonna change.

Zombies and action scenes costs a lot money, mostly poorly written drama and character development doesn't and since the show only seems to be getting more popular I really doubt they'll change the formula.


----------



## Charmander

I hate the way Daryl holds his flashlight.


----------



## shelbster18

Charmander said:


> I hate the way Daryl holds his flashlight.


Haha, random. xD I never even noticed. 

My parents and sister say the show is getting boring but it keeps me easily entertained. It's my favorite show and I love the character development on it. It has never bored me. I would like them to leave the prison soon, which I'm pretty sure is going to happen. They wouldn't stay there forever. My parents were complaining about that...I think if the show had them killing zombies on it 24/7, I'd get tired of it after awhile. Maybe not. I don't know. I like the mixture of drama that goes along with the zombie killings. :yes It's nice to see how the characters have changed, too.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

I'm surprised that so many people dislike the social and intrapersonal aspects of TWD. I think it's important and interesting. Don't get me wrong. I love the action and this show wouldn't be popular without it. But wouldn't 4 seasons of action and only action get kind of repetitive? I like watching these characters psychologically evolve in response to this new world. I like the morality vs. survival dilemma and observing how characters perceive it over time. I like how seeing who tries to adapt to anarchy and who tries to establish a new political framework. I like how this show explores suicide. Reproduction. Disease in a world were modern medicine is no longer readily available. _(Although I'll be majorly pissed off if Glenn dies of the superflu. If the man's got to die, he deserves an epic, martyr-esque death.)_ In fact, I wish we spent more time at the CDC because I'm curious about the faux science behind the walkers.


----------



## eukz

It used to be good before this year, but now with the slow melo-drama it became unexciting and predictable. I'd say real drama can be found in The Wire, The Sopranos, Breaking Bad or Game of thrones.


----------



## Joan Of Narc

I haven't visited this thread in a long time and was only reminded of it because I had set up my account to receive email updates on it. Anyway, I was wondering if people on here would want to start live-blogging (posting) on Sundays when new episodes of Walking Dead premiere? I remember doing that when I was more active on here and really enjoying it, though I didn't keep up with it for too long.


----------



## green9206

I love TWD.Its one of my favourite TV shows ever.


----------



## shelbster18

Hehe, I got into an argument (well, not really an argument) with my mom earlier about the third episode of the fourth season. She thinks Rick burned the bodies just because he was having a flashback of Carol. She thought it was Rick in the flashback.  I kept telling her that it was Carol but she doesn't believe me. -__-


----------



## moloko

Especially right for this last one.


----------



## Monroee

^ LOL. 

I did like the last episode. It was more exciting than the former episodes were. And Hershel got such great action and show-time in. I'm glad he didn't die trying to save anyone. I could have seen him doing something stupid trying to protect that creepy little girl. Anyone think that it was her that was feeding the walkers? I mean, she seems to think of them as people still, and based on last episode, apparently pets too. 

Any predictions on what The Governor is gonna do? I hope they do something interesting with it... I kind of view him as a really stereotypical villain right now and kind of comical, lol.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

I just want them to leave the prison already..The prison setting is getting boring now. I know they'll leave it towards the end of the season but i was hoping they wouldve done that already.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Gavroche said:


> I'm a TWD fan, but the show never ceases to disappoint me; they fill the episodes with melodrama and not enough suspense and action which is in the show's best interest. This is the 4th season of a show about zombies and so far they have been very restrictive about all the possibilities for creating exciting television. The most exciting episode of the show in my opinion was the second episode where Rick and company were trapped in that building in Atlanta, scenarios like that are what make zombie stories entertaining and thrilling, not walking around and killing a zombie every now and then or holding up on a farm or in a prison for extended periods of television time.
> 
> I think the most appealing aspect about zombie stories, films, games etc. people is the survival aspect, the idea of being on the run with the odds against you, and this isn't fleshed out enough in my opinion on TWD. They try to get all artsy with semi-shallow characters and plot lines that put many viewers to sleep. I love theme, metaphor, symbolism, and all sorts of other artistic elements, but it makes for boring television with a show like TWD where between the frequent commercial breaks and melodrama I quickly lose interest.
> 
> If TWD wants to be more interesting and entertaining they should bring the story back to its season 1 roots, a small band of nomadic survivors finding themselves in over their heads on a regular basis. How awesome would it be to explore some of the scarier scenarios we can envision in the event of a zombie apocalypse like just having one episode set entirely in a zombie filled subway tunnel in the dark, as the group tries to find safer ground. Or being stuck in more urban environments where it isn't as easy to run away like in 1.2 . I also loved season 2 episode 1 where the group was on the highway and a giant herd came passing over them, seeing situations like this make the show really exciting and worth watching in my opinion, not hearing Lori complain on a farm, or Herschel saying this or that in a prison.


I agree. The zombies don't seem threatening enough and it really takes away from the show.

The last episode was pretty good though. Hopefully they can keep the momentum going. Not sure if I'm looking forward to the governor returning... he's not a very interesting villain IMO.


----------



## Gavroche

Secretly Pretentious said:


> I'm surprised that so many people dislike the social and intrapersonal aspects of TWD. I think it's important and interesting. Don't get me wrong. I love the action and this show wouldn't be popular without it. But wouldn't 4 seasons of action and only action get kind of repetitive? I like watching these characters psychologically evolve in response to this new world. I like the morality vs. survival dilemma and observing how characters perceive it over time. I like how seeing who tries to adapt to anarchy and who tries to establish a new political framework. I like how this show explores suicide. Reproduction. Disease in a world were modern medicine is no longer readily available. _(Although I'll be majorly pissed off if Glenn dies of the superflu. If the man's got to die, he deserves an epic, martyr-esque death.)_ In fact, I wish we spent more time at the CDC because I'm curious about the faux science behind the walkers.


I don't dislike social and intrapersonal aspects of shows, but on the walking dead I have very little patience for it. The characters aren't compelling enough to me as they stand right now. We know very little about them, so where is the incentive to be invested in them? It's similar to a cartoon, like where cartoon characters are just recurring, episode after episode, same wardrobe, no back story, they're just talking heads with distinct personalities. So, I don't really care if Glenn lives or dies, I'm not feeling the Glaggie romance, and I can't empathize with Tyrese because some woman died whose name I don't know. It seems like the show pays lip service to character development, as time filler, and to keep it under budget, instead of going all out with it one way or the other.


----------



## bottleofblues

Yeah i love that program, its good to see a TV show thats a bit different subject matter to the usual stuff. I love the gore and the zombie makeup really has come a long way from the 80s. I flicked through the comic book of it at the library the other day, i found the art work to be pretty drab considering, no idea what the storys like in it but with some better artwork i'd be more likely to read it.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

bottleofblues said:


> Yeah i love that program, its good to see a TV show thats a bit different subject matter to the usual stuff. I love the gore and the zombie makeup really has come a long way from the 80s. I flicked through the comic book of it at the library the other day, i found the art work to be pretty drab considering, no idea what the storys like in it but with some better artwork i'd be more likely to read it.


I feel the same way about the comic book. When the book first started I really liked the artwork but around the 10th issue a different artist took over and it became a lot more simplistic and with it being in black and white, it's not my favorite part of the book but I still read it because the content more than makes up for it.


----------



## Charmander

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I feel the same way about the comic book. When the book first started I really liked the artwork but around the 10th issue a different artist took over and it became a lot more simplistic and with it being in black and white, it's not my favorite part of the book but I still read it because the content more than makes up for it.


The artwork was really horrible, I couldn't tell Maggie and Glenn apart once she cut her hair.


----------



## astralluver420

Can't wait for Sunday! Govnas back. Should let Carol stay dum ****. I luv Chris Hardwick .


----------



## estse

Charmander said:


> The artwork was really horrible, I couldn't tell Maggie and Glenn apart once she cut her hair.


The artist has been Charlie Adlard since issue number 7, who has worked on some fine books, but the Walking Dead has become quite boring. It is quite a mundane and lackadaisical look at a post-apocalyptic world. The writing and art do match each other, I think, and both are lacking. I don't get it's popularity since there are so many better comics on the market.


----------



## IveGotToast

When they showed the Governor at the end of this episode all that i could think of was Ron Perlman's voice going "War. War Never Changes."


----------



## The Islander

I'm addicted to this show. Season 4 has been awesome!


----------



## scarpia

How can you not love a show with a guy like this in it?


----------



## Charmander

estse said:


> The artist has been Charlie Adlard since issue number 7, who has worked on some fine books, but the Walking Dead has become quite boring. It is quite a mundane and lackadaisical look at a post-apocalyptic world. The writing and art do match each other, I think, and both are lacking. I don't get it's popularity since there are so many better comics on the market.


It's definitely been boring for the last 20 issues or so. I think Negan is quite a boring villain as well.


----------



## eukz

scarpia said:


> How can you not love a show with a guy like this in it?


I hate him so much in the TV series xD, ever since he didn't die in the episode when Andrea is running from him


----------



## cinnamonqueen

I looooove the walking dead, it feeds my love for zombies quite well. If anyone wants to watch season four just type in the walking dead season 4 ddotomen, i watch it through there. I can't wait till episode 6!!!!


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx

i loved episode 5 so action packed, intense, dramatic i loved it!!!!!!!!!! cant wait for episode 6


----------



## WhoDey85

No thoughts on tonight's Governor episode? I liked it. Those Governer kills in the pit have to be the most badass yet.


----------



## shelbster18

WhoDey85 said:


> No thoughts on tonight's Governor episode? I liked it. Those Governer kills in the pit have to be the most badass yet.


It was awesome when he killed the one walker with the bone. I think I'm going to start calling zombies walkers now. :3


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

According to the Star Ledger (newspaper), Monmouth University is now offering a course called Zombies: Social Anxiety and Pop Culture. WTF!?!?!?! Why wasn't my school offering this course!?!?!


----------



## The Islander

Just saw the newest episodes, definitely one of the best ones since The Governor is one of my fave character. I was waiting for his comeback and finally it happened.


----------



## Gavroche

I loved last nights episode; to me that makes a good show, a character centric episode that covers a lot of ground. They are obviously trying to turn the governor into a protagonist; not unheard of, Lost basically did the same thing with Ben Linus who was the principle villain for much of the story then became a protagonist.


----------



## Richard Pawgins

I really hope that the Governor doesn't mess around and get those 3 girls killed.


Or have one of them die in an attempt to save him from Michonne or somebody


----------



## Claudia87

That was my favorite episode of the season so far. That said, how the hell did the Governor fit in that tiny tent?! He must have been in the fetal position in that thing!


----------



## farfegnugen

I thought it was the best one of the season. But I think I'm beginning to lose interest in the show. The walkers seem to be completely benign now and I am having a hard time getting into any of the story lines. They need packs of feral pets or something to put some element of danger back into the show.


----------



## scarpia

farfegnugen said:


> I thought it was the best one of the season. But I think I'm beginning to lose interest in the show. The walkers seem to be completely benign now and I am having a hard time getting into any of the story lines. They need packs of feral pets or something to put some element of danger back into the show.


They are trying the new danger with the deadly flu. But I don't think that is working so well. The only way the zombies can really be threatening is when you have thousands of them. A few hundred outside the fence should be pretty easy to deal with since they still have cars and gas. It would be easy to get a big truck and just mow them down. Now put a gas shortage into the plot so they had trouble running and then it would be more dangerous.

The new governor story line is quite good.


----------



## Damiennn

I used to hate the governor but after that episode I'm liking him :S He better not get his new family killed.


----------



## Brandeezy

I'm guessing Lilly is suppose to be Lilly Caul? I hope they don't follow the comic book because we all know how this ends


----------



## stylicho

Has anybody read Rise of the Governor? That family he met was very similar to the one Philip and Brian come across in the book. I think it strays from the book just like the comics but I'm guessing since I've never read the comics before.


----------



## eukz

Damiennn said:


> I used to hate the governor but after that episode I'm liking him :S He better not get his new family killed.


This, I've always thought he was some die-hard unlikeable psycho until now.

We still have to know what are his new intentions with the prison though. If his new family somehow gets hurt because of him (I hope they don't), I wouldn't be surprised...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Good golly y'all, looks like we'll finally get the attack we wanted for last season. If this thing is following the comic books, this may be the last or second to last Governor/prison conflict we see and thereby ending the prison storyline. Then the second part will be them on the road meeting with those guys from the comics.

Also, just an FYI for anyone who reads the comics and wasn't aware, there will be another issue released on the 27th, and this bi-weekly trend will continue until the end of the story arc.


----------



## shelbster18

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Good golly y'all, looks like we'll finally get the attack we wanted for last season. If this thing is following the comic books, this may be the last or second to last Governor/prison conflict we see and thereby ending the prison storyline. Then the second part will be them on the road meeting with those guys from the comics.
> 
> Also, just an FYI for anyone who reads the comics and wasn't aware, there will be another issue released on the 27th, and this bi-weekly trend will continue until the end of the story arc.


I can't wait for the showdown! 

I have a lot of catching up to do on the comics. I've only read the first ten issues.


----------



## Pkfast

Governor got his groove back, awesome!


----------



## scarpia

What was Martinez thinking when he trusted The Governor?????. After the Woodbury massacre would anyone trust that guy?????


----------



## AngelClare

scarpia said:


> What was Martinez thinking when he trusted The Governor?????. After the Woodbury massacre would anyone trust that guy?????


I know, right. How can you trust someone who slaughtered people who trusted him?

But you have to admit, The Governor had us fooled. We started to believe that maybe he had changed.

I love how much I hate The Governor. He is truly an unforgettably evil villain.


----------



## stylicho

To be fair to the governor he did try to leave the camp before he went on his killing spree, but he couldn't get out due to the sloppy Georgia mud. He has a lot of Shane in him, except he's much crazier lol.


----------



## scarpia

He only tried to leave AFTER killing Martinez. "I DON'T WANT IT. I DON'T WANT IT!!" He's a nut.


----------



## Gavroche

And to think I actually started to like the Governor; resorting to his old ways so quickly, shame on him.


----------



## SusanStorm

I just knew that he would go back to his old ways. The whole character annoys me so much.
Haven't read the comic,but hope Michonne kills him with her katana.


----------



## AngelClare

That scene where The Governor stabs the group leader in the back and chokes him to death was really disturbing. I would rather be eaten by walkers than to go like that.

P.S. Anyone else find that scene where The Gov gets some to be a huge turn on?


----------



## stylicho

scarpia said:


> He only tried to leave AFTER killing Martinez. "I DON'T WANT IT. I DON'T WANT IT!!" He's a nut.


Oh yeah, that was after what he did to Martinez. But it was a good bit after. He said the place was falling apart after he went on that scavanger hunt and the leader of the group didn't want to kill ordinary people for their gain. He's a twisted .


----------



## Idontgetit

Why would the tough guy in camp be ok with the governor killing his brother? Wouldn't he hold some grudge, meh just a mediocre episode.


----------



## AngelClare

Idontgetit said:


> Why would the tough guy in camp be ok with the governor killing his brother? Wouldn't he hold some grudge, meh just a mediocre episode.


That dude was already a little messed up. Even his brother saw that. He and The Gov have the same f---ed up worldview. He feels bad about what happened to his brother but he agrees with the governor's survive-at-any-cost philosophy--even it means his brother has to die.

I hope he shoots the governor in the back.


----------



## Idontgetit

That would be nice lol


----------



## the collector

Someone please kill the governor...that son of Satan....


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I'm gonna... I'm gonna need a minute...


----------



## AngelClare

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I'm gonna... I'm gonna need a minute...


Yeah...really shocking :wtf


----------



## shelbster18

What a heartbreaking episode. I had chills throughout the whole thing. D:


----------



## buklti

I was really hoping Rick was gonna die.


----------



## andy0128

Dramatic episode. Inevitably though major charachters have to be killed off every once in a while and locations need to change otherwise things get stale.


----------



## AngelClare

bucklti said:


> I was really hoping Rick was gonna die.


Why? He's the heart of the show!

Also, I saw the actor who plays Rick on Talking Dead. He has a British accent. I can't believe he plays a tough guy American so spot on. The entire cast is filled with brilliant actors.

Maybe brits are just better at acting.


----------



## scarpia

When I saw that smile on Hershel's face I knew he was dead. There was no way any speech was going to convince the Governor.


----------



## Richard Pawgins

I knew it was over for Hershel from the time they pulled both of them out the car. The Governor was just too sick of an individual to not kill one of them before the episode was over


There was no way they were going to kill off Michonne, people would have rioted or stopped watching the show because shes one of the fan favs (Along with Daryl)


----------



## Charmander

Why did she put the Gov out of his misery? Would've been so much better if the camera had panned out with the walkers coming from all directions towards his body.

Knew Herschel was a goner when he smiled during Rick's speech.  I hope someone stabbed his head. Bit depressing to think it's still lying there growling away. 

I liked Lizzie's moment with shooting the girl in the head but I can't understand why the kids just left Judith there.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Good episode, the usual plot holes but a lot more relevant people needed to die.

There were at least 3 important deaths in the prison assault in the comics so only Hershel in the TV show felt a little tame.


----------



## stylicho

To one of the posters above. Hershel isn't out there growling. He had his head cut off. And to another poster, Rick has a great southern accent because for some reason British people are supposedly the best at copying it. I think it was Gone with the Wind where the woman actress was British and she had the best southern accent.


----------



## AngelClare

stylicho said:


> To one of the posters above. Hershel isn't out there growling. He had his head cut off. And to another poster, Rick has a great southern accent because for some reason British people are supposedly the best at copying it. I think it was Gone with the Wind where the woman actress was British and she had the best southern accent.


But if you just cut the head off without damaging the brain, isn't the head going to come back to life?

I didn't know that Brits were so good at southern accents. The actress who plays Maggie sounds like a British socialite. She is stunning too.


----------



## WhoDey85

So the girl Carol helped train into a killer ends up saving Tyreese. Interesting.


----------



## Idontgetit

AngelClare said:


> But if you just cut the head off without damaging the brain, isn't the head going to come back to life?
> 
> I didn't know that Brits were so good at southern accents. The actress who plays Maggie sounds like a British socialite. She is stunning too.


Yes, the brain has to be punctured to prevent the zombie effect. I remember an episode where there are heads on the ground trying to bite. Anyone think Carol will be reintroduced with the bus gang or the others?


----------



## Elros

I've never seen it


----------



## farfegnugen

It was pretty exciting, though I wish some of the characters displayed common sense. Let's kill the old man with one leg and let the crazed ninja chick that wants me dead crawl away. Let's let the little girl play in the mud while we watch the impassable water.

Darryl takes out a tank and half a militia while fighting off the dead while Rick gets his *** kicked then runs away. Every decision Rick has made has gotten someone killed. If I'm Carl I'm ditching dear old dad and going with Darryl.


----------



## buklti

AngelClare said:


> Why? He's the heart of the show!
> 
> Also, I saw the actor who plays Rick on Talking Dead. He has a British accent. I can't believe he plays a tough guy American so spot on. The entire cast is filled with brilliant actors.
> 
> Maybe brits are just better at acting.


Its a zombie show, not Shakespeare. I cant stand the corny speeches the guy makes and the do-gooder attitude. Plus, the accent is horrible. I don't think it sounds southern at all.


----------



## eukz

bucklti said:


> Its a zombie show, not Shakespeare. I cant stand the corny speeches the guy makes and the do-gooder attitude. Plus, the accent is horrible. I don't think it sounds southern at all.


Yeah I don't think he's the best character either, but he's still the sole main character, so he's got like a life insurance because of that. Carl and Michonne have got it too I think. And Daryl and Maggie too because of their popularity xD.


----------



## stylicho

WhoDey85 said:


> So the girl Carol helped train into a killer ends up saving Tyreese. Interesting.


I've noticed a lot of nuances like that in the show recently. For example, what happens if Carl doesn't listen to Daryl and takes that shot at the governor and maybe kills him with the one shot? Does the shootout even happen?


----------



## stylicho

And I forgot to mention not only was he listening to Daryl but Hersherl also because Hershel didn't want him to shoot first and ask questions later. So in a way Hershel sealed his fate by his own teachings. It's almost like the showrunners are adding bits and pieces to keep the show headed towards it's ultimate destiny which should be a cure. They wouldn't have had that opportunity if they stayed at the prison because they didn't have a gun fight.


----------



## scarpia

eukz said:


> Yeah I don't think he's the best character either, but he's still the sole main character, so he's got like a life insurance because of that. Carl and Michonne have got it too I think. And Daryl and Maggie too because of their popularity xD.


I think Rick is the ONLY one who is safe from dying. That's one of the good things about the show - ANYONE can get killed. In other shows you know they are not going to kill main characters.


----------



## H i

Charmander said:


> Why did she put the Gov out of his misery? Would've been so much better if the camera had panned out with the walkers coming from all directions towards his body.
> 
> Knew Herschel was a goner when he smiled during Rick's speech.  I hope someone stabbed his head. Bit depressing to think it's still lying there growling away.
> 
> I liked Lizzie's moment with shooting the girl in the head but I can't understand why the kids just left Judith there.


They probably didn't just leave her there. More than likely she's still alive.


----------



## AngelClare

bucklti said:


> Its a zombie show, not Shakespeare. I cant stand the corny speeches the guy makes and the do-gooder attitude. Plus, the accent is horrible. I don't think it sounds southern at all.


Rick is not a "do-gooder." Hershel was the moral compass and before him it was Dale.

Rick is more balanced. He has resisted the temptation of the survive-at-any cost mentality. This is not just about humanity surviving. It's about human values surviving in a hostile world.


----------



## shelbster18

I was just thinking about how weird it is thinking back to the first season with Carl and what he's like now. It's so crazy. xD I like how he's changed the most besides Rick and Carol. I think it would be interesting to see Carl on his own at some point trying to survive. But I doubt that'll happen. 

I honestly thought Rick was going to die on the mid-season finale when The Governor was beating him up. O_O


----------



## buklti

I think that everyone has a breaking point. Seeing characters such as Rick, Hershel, and Dale operate as though their morals have not been affected is not very real to me. The governor character seemed a lot more real because when put in high stress situations, humans do what is necessary and not what is morally right. Then again, a lot of the show doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## stylicho

Rick went off the deep end when his wife died. But he came back from that. Hershel and Dale were both as old as the hills. It takes a lot more than a few walking corpses to make them eat from the crazy tree. Hell, they saw death every time they looked in the mirror. That's why they don't go bonkers .


----------



## Fledgling

Hershel kept surprising me by surviving during the times when I thought he was gonna bite the dust. It finally happened this time. :\ Makes you wonder who's next in line.


----------



## AngelClare

bucklti said:


> I think that everyone has a breaking point. Seeing characters such as Rick, Hershel, and Dale operate as though their morals have not been affected is not very real to me.


History has shown us that some people even when tortured hold on to their values. And what makes this show so great is that it's really about the conflict between survival and morality. This conflict is played out over and over again. Shane vs Rick. Dale vs the group. Carol vs the group. The Governor was the extreme. For him, surviving was the only thing that mattered.

So you need some very moral characters and some survival minded characters to continue to central conflict of the show.


----------



## The Islander

The latest episode was in my opinion the best episode ever. There hasn't been another episode with that much action and tragedy. I gasped at The Governors "liar"-line after Rick's speech, that was a bada** but insane move. I'm sad that Hershel died though 
And The Governor made his biggest mistake when he chose to kill Hershel rather than Michonne. I'm sure he would've still survived if he had chosen otherwise.


----------



## Charmander

scarpia said:


> I think Rick is the ONLY one who is safe from dying. That's one of the good things about the show - ANYONE can get killed. In other shows you know they are not going to kill main characters.


The writer said that Rick could easily die. http://www.horror-movies.ca/2013/04/walking-dead-season-4-kirkman-hints-at-ricks-death/

I like that about a show too though, it's why Game of Thrones is so good as well. Shows like the Vampire Diaries rarely have the courage to kill a recurring character off so it loses its effect of danger.


----------



## eukz

I read the comics so I didn't like much how they developed an epic event that could've been made in 2 or 3 episodes.

About the season, I still disliked how they made 4 super slow episodes, and then 4 super fast episodes.

That and how they kept the governor alive so he appeared in 3 more episodes to unrealistically rise and fail again. Was that necessary?


----------

